#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-22
<exalt> hi
<Terminator> hey
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Ik wil scannen met mijn guest os (windows xp), moet ik dan eerst de scanner installeren op de hoofd os?
<Alex___> Of alleen de software op de guest os?
<OerHeks> vanaf guest os kan je niet scannen op je host, denk ik
<Alex___> Nee ik wil op me guest os scannen
<Alex___> Maar moet ik dan de drivers installeren op me host of of op de guest os?
<OerHeks> vraag me af waarom je dat zou willen ?
<OerHeks> op guest os zul je een scanner op guest os moeten installeren
<Alex___> Ok
<Alex___> Dus niet op hoofd os?
<Alex___> Alleen maar op guest os?
<OerHeks> waarom denk je dat ?
<Alex___> Omdat dat met drivers ook zo is
<Alex___> Van de videokaart
<Alex___> Huh
<Alex___> Moet ik de drivers installeren op de hoofd of op de guest os?
<OerHeks> als je hoofd os je resolutie niet aankan, dan werkt het ook niet in je guest
<OerHeks> maar dat heeft niks van doen met een scanner
<Alex___> Moet ik dan op de hoofd os de drivers installeren van me scanner?
<Alex___> Of op de guest os?
<Alex___> Sorry dat ik zo onduidelijk ben ik snap het zelf ook haast niet..
<OerHeks> virusscanner of printer scanner ?
<Alex___> Printer scanner
<Alex___> Windows XP Guest
<OerHeks> die dine je wel in je host te installeren
<Alex___> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Host
<OerHeks> dien*
<Alex___> Hoe?
<OerHeks> weet ik veel, ik heb geen windows
<Alex___> Me host is ubuntu
<Alex___> [13:52] <OerHeks> die dine je wel in je host te installeren
<Alex___> Anders kom ik hier niet :P
<OerHeks> onder ubuntu hoef je geen scanner drivers te doen.
<OerHeks> die zijn er a, in 99% van de gevallen
<Alex___> Hoe kan ik scannen dan in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> simplescan
<Alex___> out of the box?
<OerHeks> probeer maar
<Alex___> En moet ik dan in mijn guest os nog drivers installeren voor me printer scanner? Of leest hij de simplescan (ubuntu host) drivers?
<OerHeks> als je guest os xp is, mischien wel
<jelmer> hoi #ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> vraagen daarover in #windows
<OerHeks> ha samba-jelmer :-D
<jelmer> hey OerHeks
<Alex___> simplescan?
<OerHeks> in nl heet dat scannen.
<Alex___> Ja maar heet het programma zo?
<OerHeks> ja
<Alex___> Ok
<Alex____> Iemand ervaring met ehcp control panel?
<Alex____> Heb namelijk een probleem met net2ftp
<Alex____> brb
<Jeffrey> Hello
<HurricaneHarry> Hallo
<FOAD> Ik wil in één keer een aantal sites in tabs openen in Firefox, maar die sites zijn niet precies de inhoud van een bookmark folder.  Hoe kan ik dat organiseren?  De folderstructuur mag niet veranderen.
<Terminator> ze allemaal als homepage zetten met | ertussen?
<Terminator> :P
<FOAD> Nee, want het gaat me er niet om dat ik er mee opstart.  En ik wil meerdere sets hebben.
<FOAD> Maar bedankt voor de suggestie.
<Terminator> ah
<Terminator> maar je wilt daarvoor niet gewoon een aparte bookmark-map aanmaken?
<FOAD> Correct, want mijn bookmarkstructuur is logisch, en de site die ik wil zijn slechts een deel van alle sites in een folder.
<FOAD> En ik wil geen fantasiesubfolders verzinnen omdat Firefox zo ondeugdelijk gemaakt is.
<Terminator> :P
<rork> javascript:window.open("http://www.google.nl/", "_blank");window.open("http://www.msn.nl/", "_blank");
<Terminator> kan het wel eenvoudig in andere browsers dan?
<FOAD> Geen idee.
<FOAD> Die hebben allemaal nog veel meer ondeugdelijkheden, waardoor FF hoe dan ook gemiddeld beter is.
<Terminator> kan je er niet zelf een greasemonkey ding voor maken ofzo?
<FOAD> Nee, daar ben ik te dom voor.
<FOAD> Je zou toch denken dat ik niet de eerste was die dit wil.
<FOAD> Maar blijkbaar ben ik het genie dat met dit concept voor het eerst op de proppen komt.
<misnix> Voor een genie zal het volgende ook wel makkelijk zijn: Schrijf een plugin.
<Oer> ik heb er een apparte map voor, met nieuws sites, blog sites of ICT sites die ik in 1x wil openen
<jelmer> FOAD: je kunt op de command-line meerdere URLs opgeven
<jelmer> FOAD: en die worden in aparte tabs geopend
<FOAD> jelmer: dank je, maar dat werkt dan ook weer helaas alleen maar bij het opstarten van FF.
<jelmer> FOAD: zoek je een manier om die extra tabs in een bestaand venster te openen?
<FOAD> Ja.
<Gh0sty> iemand hier een idee of er een optie bestaat alla "start op muted" ?
<Gh0sty> ik heb een start scriptje dat normaal mijn laptop mute als hij opstart maar bij 10.10 werkt dat blijkbaar niet zoals het moet :(
<Oer> Gh0sty, beheer > aanmeld scherm, daar kan ge opstartend geluid wegdoen
<Oer> of geheel mute ?
<Gh0sty> geheel gemute
<Gh0sty> voor mijn laptop
<Gotiniens> ik dacht dat de status van het geluid onthouden werd
<Gh0sty> als ik die opstart in een vergaderzaal ... heb ik geen behoefte dat het geluid van mijn youtube filmpjes direct begint :p
<Oer> hmm dan zou je het een afsluit script moeten noemen
<Gh0sty> hmmm
<Gh0sty> ofwel scheelt er iets aan mijn script
<Gh0sty> ff in debug draaien en naar log laten schrijven
<Gh0sty> oh
<Gh0sty> zou het zo simpel geweest zijn :p
<Gh0sty> foutje in de lijn daarvoor :x
<Oer> nasty
<Gh0sty> nog eens rebooten :)
<Gh0sty> nee toch niet :/
<Gh0sty> het script voert uit maar iets override dat volgens mij
<Gh0sty> het lijkt mij dat ze iets gemaakt hebben alla "neem het volume over die aanwezig was voor de computer afsloot"
<Gh0sty> natuurlijk kan ik dat mss wel maken als een shutdown script maar nu had ik dat gewoon als een script gezet dat uitgevoerd wordt door gnome-startup-manager
<Gh0sty> hmmm
<Gh0sty> waarom runned dat script wel maar een service die ik daarin start noch dat mute command werken achteraf ...
<Oer> amixer set 'Master' mute
<Oer> aan startup applicaties voegen
<Gh0sty> ja dat hebk in een bash scriptje staan
<Gh0sty> en hij geeft ook output in mijn logfile
<Gh0sty> maar toch unmute hoe die weer achteraf :/
<Gh0sty> s/hoe/hij/
<Gh0sty> tis alsof daarna nog iets anders het volume restored ...
<Oer> ehm system sounds ook uitgeschakeld ?
<Gh0sty> jaja
<Oer> dan zou deze regel aan startup moeten werken. waar heb jij hem staan dan ?
<Gh0sty> heb je het al geprobeerd? :p
<Oer> nope, maar 1 machien hier
<Gh0sty> dat is gewoon wat ik deed tot nu toe dus
<Oer> geluid van gwibber ofzo ?
<Gh0sty> ipv die lijn in startup te zetten ...
<Gh0sty> heb ik eeen bash scriptje genaamd startup-script
<Gh0sty> waarin onder andere die lijn staat
<Gh0sty> maar nu lijkt er iets veranderd in 10.10 die daarna toch nog het volume reset
<Gh0sty> en dus terugzet naar hetzelfde volume als wanneer die afgesloten werd :/
<Gh0sty> hoe kan ik nu startup tracen *denkt*
<up> wil graag op king.com spelen - kan adobe flashplyer niet downloaden - zijn er spelers?
<Oer> adobe flshplayer non-free zit in het pakket restricted extraś
<Oer> ..
<jelmer> een bedankje was teveel blijkbaar...
<Oer> denk dat hij het niet gelezen heeft ..
<Gotiniens> je reageerde niet snel genoeg oer
<Oer> er was toch sprake van een inzet van zo'n handige bot ?
<Oer> !flash
<Oer> !!adobe
<Gotiniens> mjah, ik weet de status daar ook niet van, was niet bij de afgelopen meeting
<Oer> !!!youtube
<Gotiniens> en wat ik van de log las was dat jou vraag niet echt beantwoord werd
<UndiFineD> ?help
<UndiFineD> @help
<UndiFineD> #help
<UndiFineD> !help
<Oer> ach het word kouder, en men kruipt weer gezellig achter de pc, zal wel goed komen.
<UndiFineD> nee geen botje
<Oer> ik denk dat ik het niet onofficieel moest vragen, Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> onzin, daar zijn vraagrondes voor toch?
<Gotiniens> ik heb het even in het -team kanaal gevraagd
<Oer> sommige zaken zouden wel handig kunnen zijn, !file info
<Gotiniens> !ns vertraging
<Oer> ik ben wel voor statische info.
<Gotiniens> ja idd, iig grotendeels statisch
<Gotiniens> mischien wel handig om via een bepaalde interface items toe te voegen of aantepassen
<Oer> actualisatie.
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gh0sty> botjes? :o
<Gotiniens> yep
<Gotiniens> geen vervelende bots hoor, 1 die een DB heeft van standaard antwoorden op standaard vragen
<Gh0sty> !flash
<Gh0sty> probeer flash-aid add-on in firefox
<Gh0sty> voila done :p
<Oer> jammer dat flash niet standaard /tmp/ meer opslaat :(
<Gotiniens> zoiets ja, maar dan zonder dat je zelf moet typen :P
<Gh0sty> Oer: heb je fixes voor
<Oer> zit nu ergens in ~/.Mozilla ofzo
<Gh0sty> add-on genaamd downloadhelper
<Gh0sty> detecteert flash videos en kent de meeste courante sites zodat hij zelfs direct mooie naam aan geeft :p
<Gh0sty> ipv xyz.flv
<Gh0sty> ofnee normaal ist zelfs zonder flv :)
<Gh0sty> vreemde vaststelling
<Gh0sty> als ik een sleep 5 in mijn script zet werkt het wel
<Gh0sty> zou mijn SSD te snel zijn voor ubuntu? :p
<Oer> ja, dat klinkt me bekend...
<Oer> :-)
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Weet iemand hoe ik mijn scanner werkend krijg op ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> aansluiten en klaar
<Alex___> Dan kan ik niet scannen
<Alex___> "Geen scanner gevonden"
<Alex___> Printen lukt wel
<Gotiniens> dan zal je scanner waarschijnlijk niet ondersteunt zijn
<Gotiniens> welke scanner heb je?
<Alex___> De Brother website zegt: Step 3. Download a driver, Step 4. Install the driver.         Het probleem is nu dat ik een .deb bestand krijg die ik geinstalleerd hebt.
<Alex___> Nu zegt de website: . Open the terminal and go to the directory where the driver is.
<Alex___> Brother DCP-115C
<Alex___> printer/scanner
<Alex___> Printen werkt overigens wel
<Alex___> Geen scanners beschikbaar. Sluit een scanner aan om dit programma te gebruiken.
<Alex___> Controleer of uw scanner is aangesloten en is ingeschakeld
<Gotiniens> Alex___, :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<trijntje> iemand hier ervaring met webcam naar internet streamen?
<Alex___> Maar printen werkt wel/
<Gotiniens> zijn er eisen aan de stream?
<Gotiniens> Alex___, ja maar scannen niet, en de oplossing voor scannen staat in die thread
<Alex___> Now change to the directory where the brscan or brscan2 driver has downloaded to. Presuming you downloaded the driver to your desktop Type or Copy & Paste the following into Terminal:
<Alex___> Ik krijg een .deb bestand binnen
<Alex___> Wat is daar de locatie van dan ?
<Oer> meestal Downloads
<Gotiniens> Alex___, dat staat in de link die ik pastte
<Oer> heel drama met die brother > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/printer-brother-dcp-115c/msg559178/#msg559178
<Alex___> Site laad niet eens
<Alex___> Zal wel heel erg zijn :P
<Alex___> Brb
<Oer> even die : voor de link weghalen
<Oer> grinnik
<Gotiniens> argh
<Gotiniens> waarom leest hij gewoon de links niet die je hem geeft
<trijntje> Gotiniens, feel the wrath of Alex ;)
<Gotiniens> trijntje, ag ik kende het eigenlijk al wel, maar kan het op de 1 of andere manier niet weerstaan hem proberen te helpen
<Oer> die van jou was oud, en de scanner oplossing uit die van mij zal misschien ook niet werken
<Gotiniens> terwijl ik wel beter weet :P
<Gotiniens> Oer, klopt die van mij was oud inderdaad, maar het kan dat die nog steeds werkt
<trijntje> omdat wij zulke aardige mensen zijn willen we altijd helpen :P
<Oer> omdat we weten hoe leuk het is.
<Gotiniens> ik moet wel zeggen dat hij een ontzettend doorzettingsvermogen heeft
<Oer> ik denk dat de scanner niet werkt door die win7 theme.
<Gotiniens> lijkt me bijzonder eerlijk gezegd
<Alex___> Scannen lukt nog niet. Zelfs als in dat topic gezegt je pc herstarten
<Alex___> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/printer-brother-dcp-115c/msg559178/#msg559178                  geeft:    Connection Problems Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.
<Gotiniens> Alex___, klopt, het forum is stuk, de betreffende persoon is al genotificeerd
<Alex___> Ok
<Alex___> Wat doe ik fout?
<Alex___> Ik volg deze tutorial: Gotiniens http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<Alex___> # Brother DCP-115C SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="018c", MODE="664", GROUP="scanner"  LABEL="libsane_rules_end"
<Alex___> Heb ik toegevoegd aan sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules
<Alex___> Al hoewel dit bestand leeg was..
<Gotiniens> Alex___, met een enter he
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> Dit bestand is leeg.
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Alex___> Nou ik heb # Brother DCP-115C SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="018c", MODE="664", GROUP="scanner"  LABEL="libsane_rules_end"      er in gezet
<Oer> zonder # ervoor hoop ik :-D
<Gotiniens> nee dat is wel goed
<Gotiniens> maar er moet een enter na het type nummer
<Alex___> Dan zou het moeten werken toch?
<Alex___> # Brother DCP-115C
<Alex___> en dan een enter
<Gotiniens> en een enter na "scanner"
<Alex___> dan SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="018c", MODE="664", GROUP="scanner"
<Alex___> en dan nog 2 enters
<Alex___> en dan LABEL="libsane_rules_end"
<Gotiniens> dat is goed
<Alex___> En nu?
<Alex___> Controleer of uw scanner is aangesloten en is ingeschakeld
<Gotiniens> heb je al die stappen erboven ook gedaan?
<Alex___> Dat van dat scannen wel
<Gotiniens> ook die bij het printer gedeelte?
<Alex___> Nee
<Alex___> Dat werkte al
<Oer> ik zie in 10.10 geen groep scanner.
<Alex___> Ik draai 10.04
<Gotiniens> ja maar daar worden de drivers installed, ook voor de scanner
<Alex___> Oh heh
<Alex___> Dus dan moet ik mijn oude drivers er weer af halen?
<Gotiniens> laat maar staan
<Gotiniens> gewoon bij printer beginnen alle stappen langs gaan, vervolgens naar scanner, en alle stappen langs gaan
<Harpert> Goede avond
<Alex___> Locate your model & download your "Debian" CUPS wrapper from HERE.
<Alex___> CUPS verwijst me naar de zelfde website als de LPR printer driver
<Alex___> Klopt dat?
<Harpert> Is er een reden waarom het FORUM niet lijkt te werken?
<Oer> ja
<Harpert> kan iemand mij helpen met wat FTP problemen?
<Cugel> Het werkt bij mij wel.
<Gotiniens> Cugel, 30 sec geleden nog niet :P
<Harpert> Hmm ik krijg een foutmelding
<Gotiniens> nu wel weer inderdaad
<Cugel> Even ctrl-f5 of iets dergelijks doen?
<Gotiniens> Cugel, nee hij was net echt down
<Harpert> Inderdaad, bij mij werkt het nu ook ineens weer
<Harpert> hartelijk dank, ik stel mijn vragen daar wel
<Alex___> Ik krijg geen CUPS of een LPR driver
<Alex___> Zoals beschreven in het topic
<Alex___> Maar een brtscan driver
<Cugel> Ja Gotiniens.
<Gotiniens> Alex___, http://pub.brother.com/pub/com/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<Gotiniens> Alex___, http://pub.brother.com/pub/com/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.2-3.i386.deb
<Alex___> ** (simple-scan:2790): WARNING **: No scan device available
<Gotiniens> die 2 bestanden moet je hebben
<Alex___> Bedankt Gotiniens :)
<Alex___> =D
<Alex___> Ehm
<Alex___> Ik heb een amd64 systeem
<Alex___> Maakt dat verschil?
<Alex___> Of kan ik deze bestanden gewoon gebruiken?
<Cugel> Dat maakt verschil. Toch?
<Alex___> Geen idee
<Gotiniens> ligt aan het type bestand
<Alex___> The requested object does not exist on this server. The link you followed is either outdated, inaccurate, or the server has been instructed not to let you have it.
<Alex___> http://pub.brother.com/pub/com/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc210clpr-1.0.2-1.amd64.deb
<Gotiniens> aangezien in de thread niks bijzonder staat over amd64 ga ik er van uit dat het werkt
<Cugel> Tja je kunt het op zich gewoon proberen. dpkg -r om ze er weer af te krijgen.
<Gotiniens> * I am using a AMD64 bit version of Debian/Ubuntu Linux. I installed both LPD/LPRng driver and the CUPS Wrapper driver, but I cannot print.
<Gotiniens> Install "lib32stdc++6" or "ia32-libs".
<Gotiniens> * I'm using an AMD64 bit version of Linux. Can I use the Brother Linux printer drivers?
<Gotiniens> Yes, but please note the following conditions:
<Gotiniens> For DPKG package users:
<Gotiniens> Install the driver using the command option "--force-architecture".
<Gotiniens> If you cannot print, install lib32stdc++6 or ia32-libs.
<Gotiniens> Also, try copying the file which name starts with "brlpdwrapper" in the
<Gotiniens> " /usr/lib/cups/filter" to the "/usr/lib64/cups/filter".
<Gotiniens> dat staat op de website van brother over amd64
<Cugel> Helder, het kan dus.
<Gotiniens> Alex___, uitleg over 64 bit is de 3e zin van die link die ik passte had je zelf ook kunnen lezen dus
<Alex___> Ok
<Alex___> Brb ff rebooten :l
<Alex___> Het lijkt windows wel
<Alex___> Step 7: Save your changes and restart your PC. All going well it will be working!
<Oer> mischien eerst je scanner ontkoppelen
<Gorash> hee mensen ff snel offtopic vraagje
<Oer> oke ik ga daar kijken
<Gorash> ik heb een background voor een website, van 3000 breed, maar wat is zo'n beetje de hoogste resolutie die mensen draaien op hun monitor?
<Alex___> Werkt nogsteeds niet, ik heb alle stappen doorlopen...
<Gorash> ik heb zelf 1440 * 900.. kan me niet voorstellen dat mensen meer dan 2400 draaien? :P
<Gotiniens> Gorash, meerdere schermen is de key :P
<Gorash> het gaat om 1 monitor
<Alex___> Wie kan me helpen?
<Oer> 1920x1080 - 1680x1050 - ...
<Gorash> ik heb geen idee hoeveel mensen 22" of 24" gebruiken
<Gorash> met 1920 breed heb ik toch wel 95% van de mensen mag ik hopen?
<Alex___> Wie kan me helpen mijn printer werkend te krijgen?
<Alex___> Scanner *
<Gorash> wat voor printer heb je alex?
<Gotiniens> ik heb 1920x1200 dat is 1 v/d hoogste resolutie die je zal vinden op 1 scherm
<Alex___> Brother DCP-115C
<Gorash> ik heb nooit issues gehad met printers / scanners
<Alex___> Deze tutorial gevolgt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules
<Gorash> hmm thx voor de info
<Alex___> Deze: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<Gotiniens> Gorash, maar ik heb nooit mijn browser full screen
<Gorash> ja, ik vraag me gewoon af waarmee ik rekening moet houden voor deze website, ik heb een background die automatisch downscaled
<Oer> 1024x768 is groot zat.
<Gotiniens> ik heb heb hem op ongeveer de helft van de breedte van mijn scherm
<Gorash> maar mensen met hoge resulotie komen natuurlijk in de problemen als de background kleiner is dan hun res
<Gotiniens> 1024x768 is volgens mij de nominale resolutie waarop de meeste sites worden gebouwed
<Gorash> yeah, maar ik wil dat het 'compatible' is, alleen zit ik nu met een background van 2.2MB :P
<Oer> verkleinen met Gimp
<Alex___> Gotiniens, ik houd 1280x1024 aan
<Alex___> 17"
<Oer> en tijdens opslaan kan je nog met de schuif spelen, compressie
<Alex___> Dat wordt iets vaker gebruikt.
<Alex___> Maar wie kan me helpen?
<Gorash> heb hem nu op 350 kb
<Gorash> dat is wel ok :)
<Gorash> thanks
<Gorash> Alex___ ik heb echt geen idee.. bij mij was het gewoon selecteren en printen
<Gorash> nooit naar gekeken
<Alex___> Printen lukt ja
<Alex___> maar scannen niet
<Gorash> mja ik heb geen scanner :P heb je naar een linux driver gekeken?
<Alex___> Ja
<Gorash> geen ideee of die er zijn voor je printer
<Alex___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793 gevolgt
<Oer> ik dacht dat je over je scanner bezig was, en dit lijkt me recenter dan die 2007 link > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/printer-brother-dcp-115c/msg559178/#msg559178
<Gorash> dan zou ik echt niet weten hoe ik je verder op weg kan helpen, ik werk met een oude laserjet hier :P
<Alex___> :(
<Alex___> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/printer-brother-dcp-115c/msg559178/#msg559178        werkt ook niet
<Oer> trek de usb scanner er uit, en er weer in ?
<Alex___> Al gedaan
<Alex___> al 5x
<Alex___> en pc herstart
<Gotiniens> Alex___, geef eens wat meer info dan "werkt niet", vertel eens waar het mis gaat welke error enz
<Alex___> sudo simple-scan ziet mijn scanner niet
<Alex___> Geen error
<Oer> sudo is niet nodig
<Alex___> zonder sudo ook niet
<Oer> en in instellingen kan je ook niks ?
<Oer> dan Sint om een scanner vragen :-)
<Alex___> Ik heb een combi
<Alex___> Printer/scanner
<Alex___> En ik zie er niks in om er nog 1 te kopen..
<Oer> jij niet, Sinterklaas.
<josspyker> lol
<Alex___> ?
<Oer> misschien dat dit wat opknapt ? >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging
<Karwan> hey, iemand zin om te helpen. Ik krijg de instellingen van mijn Nvidia kaart maar niet gesaved. Iederekeer dat ik opstart staat mijn oude resolutie er weer...
<Oer> Karwan, ook niet via terminal ?   gksudo nvidia-settings
<Karwan> nope, dat heb ik als linkje op mijn desktop staan, maar instelling blijft alleen tijdens de sessie bestaan.
<Cugel> sudo nvidia-settings -- en dan xorg.conf saven.
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-23
<Vlinder> hoi
<Vlinder> is er iemand nog wakker?
<josspyker> heerlijk al die mensen met zoveel geduld
<josspyker> maar goed, hij doet zijn nick wel eer aan
 * jelmer zwaait naar josspyker
<kaya> hallo ?
<Alex____> Wat is beter als je een netwerk server wilt draaien, een grafische interface of de terminal?
<Alex____> Wacht
<Alex____> Wat is het verschil tussen de desktop versie met apache enzo erop
<Alex____> En de server versie met een grafische interface erop?
<rork> Alex____: volgens mij heeft de desktop versie standaard pakketten geinstalleerd die handig zijn voor desktop en de server versie paketten die handig zijn voor servers. 't Maakt weinig uit met welke je begint, als je alle pakketten installeerd maakt het geen verschil.
<Gorash> hmm, iemand hier met wat verstand van mysql (phpmyadmin) ?
<rork> verstand niet, maar wat is je probleem?
<Gorash> ik heb 2 gebruikers root, en ik zie net dat 1 geen password heeft
<Gorash> dus ben een beetje verbaasd :D (is wel lokale server) maar zit nu ook op buitenwereld dus ben ff securitysettings aan het checken
<Gorash> 	root 	127.0.0.1 	Nee 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Ja 	Wijzig rechten
<Gorash> 	root 	localhost 	Ja 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Ja 	Wijzig rechten
<Gorash> maar localhost en 127.0.0.1 zijn toch een en hetzelfde?
<jk> Gorash: localhost verwijst naar 127.0.0.1, maar het is wel handig beide root gebruikers een wachtwoord te geven ja
<jk> Gorash: niet hetzelfde. Het hangt er vanaf of mysql ingesteld staat om hosts te resolven
<Gorash> ok
<Gorash> Uw SQL-query is succesvol uitgevoerd.
<Gorash> heb er nu netjes een wachtwoord opzitten! nice
<Gorash> Gebruiker 	Machine 	Wachtwoord 	Globale privileges 1 	Toekennen 	
<Gorash> 	root 	127.0.0.1 	Ja 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Ja 	Wijzig rechten
<Gorash> 	root 	localhost 	Ja 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Ja 	Wijzig rechten
<Gorash> 	tomkok 	localhost 	Ja 	USAGE 	Nee 	Wijzig rechten
<Oer> updates vraagd mijn password en daarna doet hij niks, tot ik de authenticatie weg-klik ..
<joris> Iemand hier die weleens mono gebruikt om silverlight streams te kijken?
<Oer> nee, ik gebruik moonlight plugin, joris
<joris> ja sorry die bedoel ik
<joris> Zou je eens willen testen of bij jou http://uitgesproken.vara.nl/ het doet?
<Oer> tot nu toe, doet die het bij mij niet goed genoeg, uitzending gemist moet ik overschakelen op 'mediaspeler-stream'
<Oer> oke, even testen ..
<joris> gebruik je wel de 3.0 beta van moonlight?
<Oer> uitzending 15 november ..
<joris> Maakt niet uit
<Oer> silverlight 3.0.40818.0
<Oer> ja stream loopt hier, ubuntu 64 bit
<joris> echt?
<joris> wow
<joris> bizar
<Oer> fullscreen iets schokkerig
<joris> met moonlight en firefox
<Oer> jups
<joris> shit, nou ja des te beter
<joris> maar dan ligt het dus wel aan  mijn eigen setup
<Oer> ehm FF pakt silverlight, geen moonlight 2.3
<Oer> ik heb beiden dus, zie ik :(
<joris> silverlight? hoe dan via wine ofzo?
<Oer> nee, wine heb ik geheel niet, volgens mij heb ik hem via http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Oer> en op die pagina.. word silverlight aangeboden, grinnik
<joris> ja wordt aangeboden als silverlight voor linux, maar dat is gewoon moonlight, maar je gebruikt dus de 2.3 plugin?
<Oer> jups
<Oer> en silverlight 3
<joris> Waar heel je silverlight 3 vandaan dan?
<Oer> ik merk dat deze uitzending loopt via silverlight.
<Oer> via die pagina > http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Oer> aan linkerkant word silverlight aangeboden
<Oer> raar, ik dacht dat ik hem via die pagina had .. ik zie nu dat dat niet klopt ..
<joris> oh wat dan?
<joris> Waar heb je hem dan wel vandaan?
<Oer> curieus, hoe ben ik dan aan silverlight gekomen ..
<joris> He fuck hij doet het nu wel bij mij!
<joris> maar dan met dan met de 2.3 versie
<Oer> ik begin er nu ook steeds minder van te snappen joris
<joris> bizar, ik  weet 100% zeker dat het eerder alleen met de 3.0 beta werkte...
<joris> Daar heb ik nog een vriend van me over gemaild..
<Oer> mooonlight 3 beta was uitgebracht tijdens WK ofzo ..
<joris> Toch vreemd... Ik ga nog wat andere moonlight streams proberen van de publieke omroep
<joris> Te gek, doen het ook
<joris> http://www.hollanddoc.nl daar was het me eigenlijk ook om begonnen!
<Oer> cool :-)
<Oer> ik heb 10.10 schoon geïnstalleerd, maar moet je tot mijn schaamte zeggen dat ik niet heb bijgehouden hoe ik aan die plugin kwam
<joris> omdat holland doc niet werkte ging ik terug kijken wanneer het zeker voor het laatst wel gewerkt had en dat was dus in oktober toen iemand me er over gemaild had.
<joris> Het is wel raar dat die 3.0 beta niet werkt.. Beloofd ook weer weinig goeds voor de toekomst...
<joris> http://help.publiekeomroep.nl/faqs/uitzending-gemist-op-ubuntu
<joris> Suggereert ook dat het zou moeten werken en dat doet het dus ook. Nou ja heel mooi.
<joris> Dank voor je tijd
<Oer> succes joris
<misnix>  dan nu snel de gokverslaafden bekijken. ;-p
<dhrookt> goeie dag
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> koude goeie dag
<dhrookt> mooi
<dhrookt> cker koud
<dhrookt> we krijgen cv :)
<dhrookt> dit jaar nog hehehe
<FOAD> Zo.
<dhrookt> zo dan :)
<dhrookt> brrrrr
<Oer> ja
<Henry_> goeden avond
<Henry_> Kan ik hier ook vragen stellen ?
<Gotiniens> daarvoor zijn we hier
<Oer> hallo Henry_ ga je gang :-)
<Henry_> Ik ben net begonnen met ubutu en probeer skype te installeren maar het installeren tab blijft zwart.
<Henry_> wat moet ik doen om dat te activeren??
<Oer> ubuntu 32 bit?
<Henry_> ja
<Henry_> op een pentium 4 Dell
<Oer> hoe installeer je skype, vis softwarecentrum of synaptic ?
<Oer> vis-via
<Henry_> ik krijg al het scherm met deze bron gebruiken.
<Gotiniens> Henry_, klik op deze bron gebruiken
<Henry_> via software centrum
<Henry_> dat heb ik gedaan. en nu geeft hij aan BEZIG met een groen draaiend rondje.
<Oer> ah klinkt goed
<Gotiniens> hoe lang al?
<Oer> klik maar op bezig, dan zie je dat hij 20 mb ophaald ?
<Henry_> hij is al weer uit en mijn scherm flikkert een paar keer
<Oer> oke, dan is skype beschikbaar in toepassingen
<Gotiniens> Henry_, dan zie je straks dat de knop in installeren is veranderd
<Oer> ja, in 'verwijderen'
<Henry_> ze zijn allebij nog zwart
<Henry_> ik heb het opnieuw aangeklikt en nu ook het groene rondje
<Oer> ehm om te installeren word er om je passwoord gevraagd, ben je die stap tegengekomen ?
<Oer> anders hangt die mischien onder je huidige venster ofzoiets
<Henry_> die heb ik al merdere keren ingevoerd maar ik krijg geen melding dat het om installeren gaat.
<Oer> dat groene draaiende dingetje geeft aan dat er wel wat gebeurde ..
<Henry_> maar ik krijg geen meldiong wat er genbeurd
<Oer> toepassingen > internet > skype ?
<Henry_> in internet staat geen skype.
<Henry_> misschien een keer opnieuw opstarten??
<Oer> neen, herstart in niet nodig, normaal.
<Henry_> oke
<Gotiniens> Henry_, probeer eens in de terminal "sudo apt-get install skype"
<Henry_> gekke vraag maar waar vind ik snel Terminal?
<Oer> onder hulpmiddelen
<Oer> of ctrl + alt + T
<Henry_> gaat goed komen
<Henry_> ik krijg de melding dat het pakket niet beschikbaar is
<Gotiniens> ah wacht
<Gotiniens> eerst "sudo apt-get update"
<Gotiniens> dan "sudo apt-get install skype"
<Oer> na de opdracht, zie je een cursor, maar je ziet niet dat je je pass intiept.
<Henry_> hij is druk bezig.
<Henry_> ziet er goed uit.
<Henry_> ik krijg nu weer een prompt
<Oer> klaar :-)
<Henry_> Hartelijk bedankt voor de hulp :)
<Gotiniens> Henry_, ook install skype al gedaan?
<Henry_> hij geeft aan dat skype is geinstalleerd en deze kan ik nu wel verwijderen.
<Gotiniens> ok dan is het goed
<Gotiniens> dan is skype installed
<Henry_> nogmaals bedankt.
<Henry_> Ik word een steeds grotere fan van Linux
<Henry_> Werkt gewoon !
<Oer> alle multimedia in orde ?
<Oer> restricted extra's is een groot pakket
<Henry_> heb al films geprobeerd en voor wat ik gedaan heb krijg ik beeld en geluid ook vanaf een windows machine over lan
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Henry_> Ik heb de verkeerde knop gedrukt en was het even kwijt.
<Henry_> kun je me de link van de multimedia NOG EVEN STUREN@
<Oer> ja hoor
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-24
<exalt> hi
<bart_> evolution werkt bij mij niet meer. kan ik het straffeloos verwijderen zonder dat ik mijn mail kwijtraak?
<nico_> hallo iedereen
<nico_> Iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen met een probleem met php  downgrade ?
<nico_> in versie 10.10 ubuntu server
<Oer> php downgraden, naar welke versie ?
<Oer> 5.3.3 is nu standaard, en ik weet niet of het wel mogenlijk is ..
<nico_> 5.2
<nico_> is echt naadje
<nico_> ik gebruik sugar crm en die heeft 5.2 nodig
<nico_> dan maar oudere versie van ubuntu installeren
<Oer> ik vind wel voor lucid, de install howto > http://randyfay.com/node/63  en hier > http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<nico_> die heb ik al geprobeerd
<nico_> maar werkt helaas niet
<nico_> vind wel tegen vallen dat zo moeilijk gaat :(
<nico_> normaal is het gewoon apt -get install
<Oer> dan een oudere iso ophalen, 9.10 denk ik.
<nico_> ben hem er al aan op zetten :)
<Oer> als er 5.3 in de repo's staat, dan pakt die die natuurlijk
<nico_> vond wel jammer 10.10 werkt wel erg lekker
<nico_> ik heb 8.04 gepakt
<Cugel> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/  -- interessant.
<nico_> even lezen
<Cugel> In het algemeen bedoel ik, nico_, niet voor jouw probleem.
<nico_> ok
<Oer> ah af van 6 maand cycle
<nico_> geloof hier niet zo in eergelijk gezegt
<nico_> eerlijk
<nico_> elke dag nieuwe patches weet je wel hoeveel test personeel ze daarvoor moeten aantrekken
<Cugel> Ach zie het als reguliere updates.
<nico_> doen ze nu toch al ..
<Cugel> Precies.
<Cugel> Maar dan kunnen ze net iets meer, nieuwere Firefox erop en dergelijke.
<nico_> ja of nieuwe php versie door je strot duwen
<nico_> waardoor je crm drupal niet meer werkt ;)
<Amplifiler> Hulp bij Ubuntu 10.10 & DWA 140 gevraagd op het forum!
<Oer> leuk
<Oer> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/internet-en-draadloos/geen-verbinding-met-wireless-usb-adapter-dwa-140/
<Oer> zal waarschijnlijk alleen 54 mbit doen
<directie> is er een manier om direct x te instaleeren
<directie> het is voor een java applicatie in de internet browser
<Oer> ubuntu kent ook java, installeer 'restricted extra's ' voor java, flash, codex en wat tools en lettertypes
<Oer> direct X in wine, dan zul je wine tricks moeten installeren, geloof ik, geen ervaring me.
<directie> tuurlijk java heb ik
<directie> het gaat om een browser game
<directie> tot voor kort speelde ik altijd met instelling software of open gl
<directie> en nu kan ik niet meer beeld krijgen in voledig firefox
<directie> omdat ik via direct x moet
<Oer> standaard zit er een open source java in, mischien jre-6 installeren, closed source ?
<directie> ligt niet aan java ik kan gwn gebruike
<directie> maar ik heb dirext x nodig voor in heel beeld
<Oer> direct x en ubuntu ?
<directie> ja
<Oer> nee hoor
<directie> is een spelletje
<directie> runescape
<Oer> dat bestaat niet eens, wel als je een programma in wine installeerd, daar is wel direct x voor.
<directie> mischien dat je kent het is voor men zoon
<directie> hij speelt het heel graag en is member
<directie> met zen zakgeld en is nu wel zonde vinde we
<Oer> moment, brb
<linze> hoi
<directie> OER
<directie> heb je een test account nodig
<Oer> zo.
<directie> ?
<directie> dan geef ik je wel een test account hoor
<Oer> nee, ik had een kernel-update
<directie> hoe bedoel je
<directie> ah maar weet jij hoe je direct x kan gebruiken
<Oer> voor ubuntu is er geen direct x.
<directie> mhh en hoe kan het dan dat ik need for speed voor men zoon heb geinstaleerd
<Oer> dat zal dan wel via wine zijn gegaan.
<directie> playonlinux dus ja
<Oer> als je in wine direct x nodig hebt, zul je wine tricks moeten installeren
<Oer> playonlinux is een installeer methode voor wine
<directie> ja maar hoe kan het in internetbrowser
<directie> want op de ubuntu wiki vind ik niets
<directie> en op google niet veel dat me kan helpn
<Oer> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Oer> ik heb verder geen ervaring met wine :(
<directie> oke dankje
<JanC> DirectX in Java ????
<josspyker> goed verhaal,lol
<Oer> in de browser .. ik vermoed dat wine de installatie van runescape client gepakt heeft
<JanC> dan nog, Java ondersteunt geen DirectX
<JanC> of je moet al zelf een library daarvoor bouwen
<Oer> ja, ik sprak dat ook tegen, ubuntu en directx .. maar in wine kan dat wel nodig zijn, maar niet door java.
<Oer> silver ook nog > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6382
<Oer> maar playonlinux, die handeld die installatie van directx en vbruntime libs toch af
<TopGear> hi
<Oer> hoi
<TopGear> hoe moet ik een video_ts omzetten naar een .iso?
<JanC> blijkbaar komt dat ding idd. met OpenGL & DirectX libraries voor Java
<TopGear> no one?
<JanC> maar voor zover ik kan zien moet het gewoon met OpenGL werken
<JanC> TopGear: gewoon die map en eventuele andere op een .iso dumpen?
<Oer> TopGear, Turn a folder into an .iso >> mkisofs -r -o file.iso /location_of_folder/
<JanC> kan ook grafisch met de meeste CD-brandsoftware
<Oer> burn to : file idd
<Oer> beeldkopie
<sgs1990_> weet iemand een manier om een jpg naar pdf te zetten zonder dat de kwaliteit achteruit gaat,,,, met de standaard pdf printer instelling gaat de kwaliteit achteruit, en met het commando in de terminal ook
<sgs1990_> het gaat om een poster formaat
<sgs1990_> iemand een oplossing?
<rulus> inkscape?
<sgs1990_> nope, gaat de kwaliteit ook achteruit
<Oer> jpg naar pdf is gewoon een jpg, dan zou je bij creëren een hoogere resolutie moeten toestaan
<rulus> hmm
<sgs1990_> hoe bedoel je bij resolutie,, de resolutie van de poster is 80 bij 200cm en 300dpi
<rulus> je jpg is wel van hoge kwaliteit vermoed ik? want jpg is raster en pdf is vector, dus beter dan je jpg gaat het niet worden :)
<Oer> waarom als pdf opslaan ? dan vermink je dus
<sgs1990_> m'n jpg is goede kwaliteit idd
<sgs1990_> ik weet het, maar het bedrijf wat de poster gaat afdrukken wil het bestand om de een of andere reden in pdf ontvangen
<sgs1990_> ik snap het ook niet, maar anders willen ze het niet drukken
<rulus> je moet je jpg in die pdf geinclude krijgen zonder dat hij verkleind wordt, ik dacht dat inkscape dat deed
<rulus> latex doet dat iig wel, maar dat lijkt me nogal een omweg in dit geval
<sgs1990_> misch doe ik iets fout bij inkscape, maar als ik hem naar pdf over zet in inkscape dan komt ie er ook slecht uit
<rulus> ik ga hier even proberen
<sgs1990_> thanks voor de hulp
<rulus> ah je kunt het instellen
<rulus> ah toch niet :P
<sgs1990_> hahaha,, geeft niet,, vond het al wat snel:P
<rulus> sgs1990_, werkt precies toch: je moet je jpg openen (bestand > openen) (niet invoegen) en dan opslaan als: pdf
<sgs1990_> in inkscape?
<rulus> jep
<sgs1990_> ik zal het nogmaals proberen
<sgs1990_> Collage Company/Pics/banner/background/123.pdf kon niet bewaard worden.
<rulus> oei
<sgs1990_> ik ben bang dat het bestand te groot is om te bewerken als pfd
<sgs1990_> pdf mybad
<rulus> het wordt wel wat groot idd
<rulus> hoe groot is je jpg?
<rulus> in px
<Oer> inkscape -z --file=original.jpg --export-pdf
<sgs1990_> 9500 x 23643
<rulus> oei oei, dat is wel heel groot :P
<Oer> jah
<sgs1990_> thanks Oer, zal deze even proberen
<sgs1990_> jah sorry jongens:P, moest een grote poster worden
<rulus> die drukken zal ook lachen ;)
<rulus> posters moet je in vector tekenen hé ;)
<sgs1990_> ik heb hem in gimp getekend
<sgs1990_> en de enige eisen van de drukker was dat ie 80 bij 200 cm zou zijn, en in pdf:P
<rulus> ik zou hem volgende keer in inkscape tekenen
<sgs1990_> word de kwaliteit niet verkloot als je hem dan om zou zetten naar pdf
<sgs1990_> voornamelijk als het zulke grote bestanden zijn
<Oer> ja, dat denk ik dus ook, dat dat gebeurt, dpi aangepast of zoiets
<sgs1990_> ik heb dpi op 300 gezet
<sgs1990_> misch dat dat veranderd als je hem naar pdf zet,,,, maar geen idee hoe je dit tegen gaat
<sgs1990_> bij inkscape kan je instellen dat ie naar 300 dpi moet, en zelfs dan word de afbeelding rommelig
<Oer> ik weet niet hoe dit in windows gaat, ik denk eender.
<sgs1990_> ik heb een aantal gratis programmas geprobeerd voor windows om het over te zetten, maar die lopen ook allemaal vast of er komt een wazige pdf uit
<sgs1990_> dus da tis ook niet echt een optie
<Oer> vragen of ze png ondersteunen, als ze grafisch zijn, dan moet dat kunnen
<Oer> pdf is een raar formaat voor de grafische industrie
<rulus> euh Oer, pdf is het standaardformaat voor de grafische industrie?
<Oer> om een foto formaat deur over te brengen ?
<rulus> ja waarom niet
<rulus> en dan specifiek een pdf in CMYK kleuren
<Oer> hmm, ik doe zelf net >"  convert ./Stuurcomputer.JPG stuur.pdf " en geeft een zelfde aspectratio
<Oer> 3000 x 4000 , origineel > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6885560/Stuurcomputer.JPG en pdf > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6885560/stuur.pdf
<sgs1990_> waar zie jij convert staan Oer?
<Oer> doe ik in terminal
<sgs1990_> oke,, daar ben ik nog niet goed genoeg in:P
<Oer> convert ./filename.JPG <pdfnaam>.pdf
<Oer> ( als je in de map met de jpg staat, natuurlijk
<sgs1990_> dat snap ik
<sgs1990_> die heb ik vanmiddag ook gedaan,, tot nu toe d ebeste optie maar nogsteeds gaat de kwaliteit naar beneden
<Oer> rulus zit het dan in de dpi ?
<rulus> mogelijk; je moet op één of andere manier zien in te stellen dat hij die jpg invoegt 'as-is' (dus zonder herschalen/kwaliteitsverlies) ofwel dat hij hem rendert op de dpi dat je wil
<Oer> ja, mijn pdf geeft de originele foto goed weer, ook zeer groot....
<Oer> dat snap ik dus niet :P
<rulus> :p
<rulus> maar ik ga even een hapje eten, succes nog iig!
<sgs1990_> thanks rulus
<Oer> trouwens een remote bediening voor de nieuwe smart.
<sgs1990_> he bedankt oer:P
<sgs1990_> ik ga toch voor de convert ./filename.JPG <pdfnaam>.pdf
<Oer> oke dan :-)
<Oer> jij bedankt voor deze vraag, nu weet ik ook meer :P
<sgs1990_> geen dank,, kheb genoeg vragen :P
<Somelauw_> Hoi, ik heb tegenwoordig nogal veel vastlopers.
<Somelauw_> Ik had ze niet toen ik nog ubuntu10.4 had, maar nadat ik ubuntu 10.10 heb, lijkt het allemaal heel onstabiel te zijn.
<Somelauw_> Zelfs windows loopt stukken minder vast.
<josspyker> gebruik je toch gewoon weer 10,.04
<Somelauw> Kan ik dan gewoon downgraden zonder opnieuw een cd erin te stoppen?
<josspyker> een verse installatie is altijd het beste
<Somelauw> Maar eh is dat een bekend probleem en is het waarschijnlijk dat daar de oorzaak ligt?
<josspyker> ik weet het niet, gebruik geen 10.10
<Oer> je zult denk ik wel moeten herinstalleren.
<Somelauw> Of kan het een probleem zijn dat ik van 10.4 ben geupgrade zonder verse installatie?
<Oer> en wat noem je vastlopers ?
<Somelauw> Het scherm bevriest en muis en toetsenbord doen niks meer.
<Oer> ik zou dan eerst een memtest doen
<Somelauw> En ik kan hem alleen uitzetten door de stroom te ontkoppelen.
<Somelauw> Zit dat ingebakken bij gnome system testing?
<Somelauw> Dat zou disk tests uit moeten voeren. Ik denk dat dat hetzelfde is.
<Oer> nee, draai die vanaf de live cd, of via grub
<Oer> disk test is anders dan memory test
<Somelauw> Daar heb je geloof ik een mem test en mest test (x86).
<Oer> soms is het nog eenvoudiger, pc openmaken en alle fan's schoonblazen
<Somelauw> En heeft een menu ofzo, of is het commandline interface?
<Somelauw> Het is een laptop.
<Oer> memtest86 heeft een menu
<Somelauw> Maar eh, heb ik daar nog enige kennis voor nodig die ik als noob niet heb of spreekt het allemaal voor zich.
<Oer> kan een paar uur duren :-)
<Oer> tja gewetensvraag
<Somelauw> En start die dan vanzelf op of af of hoe krijg ik resultaat?
<Oer> je ziet het vanzelf wel :-)
<JanC> memtest86 laat je best een nachtje lang draaien of zo
<JanC> maar ik zou nu niet meteen zeggen dat dat Somelauw's probleem is...
<josspyker> ik kan mij ook niet voorstellen dat 10.10 instabiel zou zijn, ik denk meer aan een brakke video driver of zoiets
<JanC> josspyker: videodriver is nogal vaak de oorzaak van zo'n dingen ja...
<JanC> al kan het in principe elke kernel driver zijn...
<josspyker> ja, maar ik zet mijn geld op de video dirver
<josspyker> driver
<alexander_> :)
<alexander_> mijn pc is ubuntu proof
<alexander_> en totaal ok :)
<Cugel> Nuttig om te weten.
<cafuego> Ja?
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-25
<hajour> hai ik ben nieuw hier
<hajour> ik heb de regels van chat al gelezen de engelse iedergeval
<hajour> ik vroeg me af of je hier ook ideeen mag lanceren voor het accessibility programma
<Nico_> goeie morgen iedereen
<Nico_> iemand die mij kan helpen bij het installeren van php 5.3 op ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Jeeves_> apt-get install php5 ?
<exalt> hi
<Oer> :-)
<maarten_> hoe krijg ik mijn hp 6710b werkende met het internet via Wireless ?
<maarten_> Mijn HP 6710b herkent geen Wireless
<Oer> maarten_, heb je die HP al via netwerkkabel ge-update? mogenlijk dat je meldingen krijgt van wireless en video drivers ?
<maarten_> ja
<maarten_> ik heb geupdate maar ik zie geen Wireless netwerk
<Rimo> Goedenavond
<Rimo> ik zit hier even in dubio en heb wat advies nodig
<Oer> :-)
<Rimo> ik heb ooit weleens ubuntu op een laptop gehad,maar had toen problemen met het scannen van documenten naar .pdf
<Rimo> de kwaliteit was beduidend minder dan de kwaliteit in win7
<Oer> dat is nu perfect, single of multi document scannen en opslaan in 1 pdf
<Rimo> scannen en printen is voor mij wel belangrijk aangezien ik een webshop run
<Rimo> ik moet ook facturen printen,dus het is echt een must om dat goed voor elkaar te hebben
<Rimo> en dat gaat gewoon via mijn printer software of is daar wat anders voor?
<Oer> nou, wat niet vaak gezegd word, linux maakt gebruik van cups, en dat print goed. zeker HP is goed ondersteund
<Rimo> dat scannen bedoel ik dan
<Gotiniens> scannen is gewoon TWAIN
<Oer> simple scan, of scannen ( ned) in grafisch menu
<Rimo> maar toen ik ubuntu had en een pdf scan maakte was dat een enorm bestand
<Oer> een brief zw/w 600 dpi 50 kb
<Oer> een JPG is vaak kleiner in pdf dan het origineel
<Oer> convert ./<naam>.JPG blablabla.pdf
<Oer> dus hoe groter je afbeelding, en dpi, hoe groter de pdf.
<Rimo> en de kwaliteit is dan ook goed?want dat was toen echt niet scherp te noemen
<Rimo> en nog even een vraag,het is voor een netbook
<Oer> dus als je voor pdf 72 dpi ofzo voldoende vind, win je ruimte.
<Gotiniens> Rimo, ik denk dat je voor jouw specifieke situatie het beste zelf even kan testen
<Gotiniens> jou scanner zal anders zijn dan de scanner die wij hebben
<Gotiniens> en jou eisen ook iets anders dan onze eisen
<Rimo> het is een hp f2280
<Rimo> laat ik het zo zeggen dat printen voor mij het belangrijkste is
<Rimo> dat scannen komt sporadisch voor
<Oer> scan hoge resolutie, en gebruik Gimp o.i.d. om de afbeelding te bewerken.
<Rimo> ik zit nu ook in dubio of ik voor de netbook versie van ubuntu moet gaan,het schijnt dat deze versie niet perfect is
<Oer> schijnt ?
<Gotiniens> niks is perfect natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet van ernstige fouten af iig
<Rimo> maar voor het printen maakt het dus verder niet uit?
<Oer> nee, cups is eender.
<Gotiniens> het print systeem is tussen de normale en netbook hetzelfde
<Gotiniens> netzoals het scan systeem
<Oer> open in je browser localhost:631
<Rimo> heeft iemand van jullie toevallig de netbook versie getest of geprobeerd,of kan ik gewoon voor de normale versie gaan op mijn netbook,zijn er grote verschillen?
<Oer> netbook, hoeveel ram heb je, en welke video ?
<Oer> ik neig te zeggen hoe netbook op netbook, maar soms loopt gnome ook prima
<Rimo> het is een PB dot s   Processor n450,intel graphics media accelerator 3150 met 1GB Ram
<Rimo> maar nu draai ik op win7 starter,is het niet zo dat de ubuntu netbook versie ook minder opties heeft dan de gewone versie?
<Oer> test beiden uit, van een live usb stick :-)
<Oer> UNE heeft een andere menu interface, het werkt.
<Rimo> denk dat ik dat maar eens moet gaan doen dan
<Rimo> wat is UNE?
<Oer> ubuntu netbook edition
<Oer> wat eerst netbook remix was
<Rimo> en als ik de gewone neem moet ik gaan voor de lts versie?want deze is 10.04 en die andere 10.10.hoe zit dat eigenlijk?
<Oer> wat jij wil :-D
<Oer> lts is 5 jaar support.
<Rimo> maar die andere versie is al wat verder,of maakt dat niet veel uit?
<Oer> gewoon updaten en upgraden
<Rimo> dus eigenlijk maakt dat elkaar niet zoveel?
<Oer> ik dacht dat je dan naar 10.04.1  en dan 10.04.2 gaat
<Oer> zelf test ik wel nieuwe versie, upgraden, en dan ook eens een kale installatie.
<Oer> maar goed, ik heb geen netbook :(
<Rimo> dan ga ik het verschil bekijken tussen de netbook en 10.10 lts
<Oer> een netbook is natuurlijk een lichte processor die niet al teveel grote taken aankan.
<Oer> youtube afspelen op 3150 zal denk ik wel gaan
<DarkEra> Oer: LTS is 3 jaar support op de desktop editie en 5 jaar op de server. De netbook editie van 10.04 heeft maar 18 maanden ondersteuning. ;)
<Rimo> inderdaad,dus daarom moet ik een os hebben wat lekker licht is en beter dan WIN7 starter ;-)
<DarkEra> Rimo: 10.10 is geen LTS versie
<Rimo> nee dat klopt,lts is 10.04
<Rimo> had ik al gezien
<DarkEra> behalve de 10.04 netbook editie, die is ook geen lts
<Rimo> maar wat houdt die support dan in eigenlijk?want ik heb nu win7 starter en wat heb ik daarvoor support dan?
<Rimo> netbook is 10.10
<DarkEra> support = updates verkrijgen
<Rimo> dus 18 maanden op de netbook,maar dat geeft toch niets,dan kan er toch gewoon weer een ander op,ik zie dat probleem niet zo eigenlijk
<Oer> voor een bedrijf of proffesional kan dat een belangrijke voorwaarde zijn.
<Rimo> ik ben nu de netbook versie op de stick aan het zetten
<Rimo> eerst die maar even bekijken
<JVB> hoe kan je het schijfnummer lezen van je pc ?
<rimo> zo was ik weer vanag ubuntu 10.10 en netbook ;-)
<Oer> net-jes
<rimo> draait aardig vanaf usb stick moet ik zeggen
<rimo> is er eventueel nog iets wat ik het beste even kan testen?
<rimo> grafische kaart bijvoorbeeld
<Oer> hmm youtube zal denk ik niet live werken....
<rimo> jawel hoor,met google chrome dan
<rimo> in firefox niet in verband met plugins
<Oer> jups
<Oer> je zou kunnen proberen chrome te installeren ..
<Oer> of chromium
<rimo> ja heb ik al en het werkt hoor
<rimo> maar ik kan toch ook gewoon die plugins in firefox installeren?
<rimo> die netbook versie net ook even bekeken,maar was echt niks hoor
<rimo> daar ga ik nooit aan wennen denk ik
<rimo> dit werkt trouwens wel een stuk sneller dan win7 ;-)
<rimo> ik zie op diverse fora staan dat het niet zou werken met mijn grafische kaart of dat mensen er problemen mee hebben
<rimo> wat zou ik kunnen doen om dit goed te kunnen controleren?
<Oer> kijk goed naar de versie/datum
<Oer> die 3150 is dacht ik wel goed ondersteund
<Gotiniens> en voor 2d is elke video kaart wel goed ondersteunt
<Gotiniens> bij 3d beginnen de problemen pas
<Oer> mja, compiz heb je nodig voor 3d en dock bars  .
<Oer> niet noodzakenlijk.
<rimo> oja  nog even iets
<rimo> ik wil eigenlijk zo'n mooie dock als Mac onderaan mijn scherm,zou dat lukken?
<Oer> AWN of docky, dat kan als je 3d ondersteuning hebt
<rimo> zou ik even kunnen testen of dat gaat werken
<rimo> wat is het makkelijkste om even te installeren en te testen?
<Oer> geen idee :-)
<viezerd> cairo-dock
<Oer> in een live sessie zul je dan ook eerst hardwaredrivers moeten installeren
<rimo> cairo dock,heb ik idd van gehoord
<rimo> maar als het nu werkt,moet het vanaf een installatie toch ook werken?
<Gotiniens> ja maar het kan niet werken op een live cd
<Gotiniens> de 3d drivers zijn closed source, en mogen daarom niet op de live cd
<rimo> dus die dock moet ik gaan proberen als ik ubuntu heb geinstalleerd?
<Oer> die zul je via het menu of een waarschuwing op je panel moeten installeren .. of dat live kan, heb ik nooit getest
<rimo> nou ik denk dat ik de gok ga nemen en ubuntu 10.10 ga installeren ;-)
<rimo> maar niet als dual boot,dus gewoon win7 eraf,wel tricky aangezien ik geen windows meer kan installeren dan
<Oer> ja als de live test tot zover goed is, is er hoop
<Oer> je hebt toch wel een backup van win7 ?
<Oer> :(
<rimo> nee nog geen backup,wel eventueel gewone win7,dus niet de starter versie
<Oer> zit er geen optie ergens, om een backup usb ofzo te maken ?
<JanC> Gotiniens: de closed source drivers voor video en netwerken staan wel op de live-CD normaal
<josspyker_> hm, 10.04 verliest regelmatig de desktop iconen
<josspyker_> wat heb ik nu weer aan mijn fiets hangen
<Oer> desktop iconen ?
<Terminator> windoos gebruiker?
 * Terminator is er ook nog schuldig aan
<Oer> heb je bleachit ofzo in een cronjob ?
<Oer> staan ze op ~/Desktop of ~/Bureaublad ?
<JanC> josspyker_: nautilus die crasht?
<josspyker_> zal eens in de logs gaan kijken
<josspyker_> Oer, alle plaatjes zijn pleite,lol
<Oer> op je panel of werkblad ?
<josspyker_> alles
<josspyker_> en overal
<josspyker_> herstarten van x fixed het
<Oer> ow oke, dit zou ook helpen > gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<josspyker_> thanks, ga het later proberen, eerst ff wat eten scoren
<JanC> Oer: dat lijkt me een redelijk overdreven "oplossing"...
<JanC> dat gooit alle gnome-panel settings weg...
<rulus> goed, Pidgin update voor MSN SSL probleem in Lucid zit in -proposed, die kan desgewenst getest worden (ik heb atm geen Lucid machine hier)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-26
<rimo> Goedemorgen
<rimo> toevallig al iemand aanwezig hier?
<rimo> heb namelijk een usb probleem met mijn netbook en ubuntu 10.10
<rimo> op de één of andere manier herkent mijn netbook de usb stick niet meer
<rimo> terwijl dat met Win wel goed gaat
<rimo> goedemorgen
<cafuego> 's avonds
<rimo> goedemorgen
<rimo> is er iemand?ik zit namelijk met een urgent probleem wat opgelost moet worden ;-)
<Jeeves_> Ik ben er!
<Jeeves_> En ik kost maar 75 euro per uur. Waar woon je? :P
<sultan-atwork> daar trek ik mijn sokken nog niet voor op....
<sultan-atwork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<sultan-atwork> en anders kun je ook nog hier terecht rimo  http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/usb-mount-maar-is-niet-terug-te-vinden/
<rimo> hahahah
<rimo> mijn usb stick werkt niet meer op mijn netbook met ubuntu 10.10
<rimo> terwijl de stick wel gewoon op een win pc werkt
<sultan-atwork> had ik gezien
<rimo> ok'sorry
<sultan-atwork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/636711
<Gorash> iemand die ff een noon basg vraagje kan beantwoorden? :P
<Jeeves_> rimo: Als je in een terminal 'dmesg' typt
<Gorash> *n00b
<Jeeves_> Zie je hem daar dan wel terug?
<Jeeves_> Gorash: Stel je vraag, dan kom je d'r vanzelf achter :)
<Gorash> DIR = "/var/www/html/dir"
<Gorash> chmod -c 755 "$DIR"administrator/backups/
<Gorash> gaat dat werken? :P
<Jeeves_> chmod -c 755 ${DIR}/adminstrator/backup/s is mooier
<Gorash> je snapt vast wat ik wil, een script om snel 20 dirs naar 777 of 775 te zetten
<Gorash> ik ga het even proberen, mucho thanks
<Jeeves_> Gorash: Wat is er mis met chmod -r ?
<rimo> als ik dmesg intyp staat hij er wel gewoon
<Gorash> ik vergeet nogal eens de settings terug te pleuren.. en dan staat alles world RW, moet ik niet hebben :P
<Jeeves_> Gorash: En wanneer moet je dan de settings anders zetten?
<Gorash> maar is ook even voor de leuk dit
<Jeeves_> Waarom fix je dat niet gewoon?
<Jeeves_> rimo: En als je hem met de hand mount?
<Gorash> ik meot even een module installeren in joomla, maar moeten een aantal dirs naar 777
<Jeeves_> joomla--
<Gorash> :P
<Jeeves_> Gorash: Welke site is dat dan?
<Gorash> eentje die ik hier lokaal heb draaien
<Gorash> ik test scriptje ff
<rimo> bij Schijfgereedschap staat hij er wel tussen
<linuxmen> goedenmorgen
<linuxmen> is er ook een manier om mijn labelwriter aan de praat te krijgen onder linux?
<linuxmen> kern.log zegt: [ 1210.584263] hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<rimo> maar ik krijg hem niet gekoppeld
<Alex_____> Hoi, ik heb nu 10.10 live usb, deze is heel snel op deze computer.
<Alex_____> Als ik hem installeer is hij dan even snel of langzamer?
<Gorash> als je heb nu vanaf een USB draait, zal hij zeker sneller zijn
<Alex_____> De usb is heel snel
<Alex_____> Matig pc'tje ..
<sultan-atwork> ligt aan de snelheid van je harde schijf
<Gorash> mijn pc start denk ik op in ~6-7 secs, weet niet wat jij snelt vindt?
<linuxmen> ?
<sultan-atwork> die is normaal sneller dan usb....
<Alex_____> Hmm
<Alex_____> Oke :)
<Alex_____> Hoe zie ik wat voor CPU ik heb?
<rimo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on / mount failed
<Gorash> een beetje schijf poept er toch 200 mb/s uit, dat haalt je USB niet
<linuxmen> is er iemand die een oplossing weet voor mijn dymo
<Jeeves_> De USB is heel snel?
<Gorash> ik heb geen idee linuxmen
<Alex_____> Geen idee of hij heel snel is
<Jeeves_> Gorash: 200 megabits bedoel je? :)
<Alex_____> Op andere pc's niet..
<sultan-atwork> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jeeves_> Want 200 megabyte per seconde haal je niet hoor :)
<Alex_____> Megabits
<Alex_____> Verwarrend
<Gorash> nee, file copy van disk naar disk gaat hier met ~200 mb/s ;)
<Alex_____> :P
<Alex_____> Een 7200 rpm sata-3 schijf
<Jeeves_> Gorash: Ja, een kleine file wel ja
<rimo> ik snap er niets meer van met die usb
<Alex_____> Haalt die 3 gigabyte of 3 gigabit?
<Jeeves_> Maar als je filesystemcache vol is, zal ie niet meer dan 80MB/sec doen, als je geluk hebt
<Gorash> lijkt me niet dat je dat gaat halen met een USB (200 is misschien wat overdreven) maar you get the idea
<rimo> en ik moet die bestanden op mijn netbook krijgen anders heb ik echt een probleem
<Alex_____> filesystemcache?
<Alex_____> rimo: ubuntu cloud is ook een oplossing
<rimo> wat is dat?
<Alex_____> Via een andere pc op ubuntu cloud gooen
<Alex_____> gooien *
<rimo> het is 7GB ;-)
<Alex_____> Eh
<Alex_____> rapidshare dan?
<rimo> aardig wat aan foto's en bestanden
<Alex_____> Of mijn server, maar ik heb momenteel maar 1,60 mbps down :(
<Jeeves_> Alex_____: Ja. De kernel doet eerst dingen in memory om het periodiek zo efficient mogelijk op de disk te schrijven
<Alex_____> memory = ram?
<rimo> maar die usn moet toch gewoon kunnen werken?
<rimo> usb
<Alex_____> al gereboot?
<Alex_____> je pc
<rimo> al meerdere malen
<Alex_____> Hmm
<Alex_____> edit fstab
<Alex_____> Bron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496914
<Alex_____> Misschien leuk voor in het softwarecentrum: Hoeveelheid kb/s erbij zetten (bij Downloaded 15 MB of 363 MB)
<Alex_____> Dan kunnen mensen met langzaam internet een inschatting maken hoe lang het nog duurt.
<Alex_____> Is dit zooi: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/    ?      Of werkt het goed?
<sultan-atwork> als je weet wat je doet is het goed spul, als je niet weet wat je doet... dan beter afblijven
<Alex_____> Ok
<Alex_____> Ubuntu Server Editie =D
<Alex_____> Toen ik 10 was, dacht ik al dat ik een server zou nemen
<Alex_____> Eerst met windows xp dacht ik, toen ik wat ouder was dacht ik aan windows server 2003, toen ik nog iets ouder was werkte ik met ubuntu
<Alex_____> En nu werk ik dus met ubuntu server
<rimo> mijn usb voor draadloze muis werkt wel gewoon
<rimo> maar die stick pakt hij niet
<rimo> nog even gecheckt op win7 en daar doet hij het gewoon
<Alex_____> Ehm
<Alex_____> Een usb voor draadloze muis hoeft niet gemount te worden
<Alex_____> aangezien er geen files op staan
<rimo> probeer net een andere stick en die vindt hij wel
<rimo> ik probeer die stick op win7 wel even leeg te halen en opnieuw op ubuntu proberen en even formatteren
<rimo> gewoon FAT32 toch?
<sultan-atwork> kan, moet zelfs anders kan windhoos het waarschijnlijk niet lezen....
<sultan-atwork> maar je kunt die stick nu ook lezen, alleen even weten wat je doet.
<sultan-atwork> vandaar dat ik je die linkjes heb gestuurd
<rimo> ik ga er eens mee aan de gang,hartelijk dank ;-)
<Alex_____> Waarom is de master server van assaultcube offline?
<sultan-atwork> suc6 ermee
<Alex_____> Ik wil graag multiplayer doen..
<rimo> net even de stick geformateerd,maar vind hem nog steeds niet
<rimo> terwijl die andere stick het wel doet,ik word er echt gek van zeg
<rimo> is er nog verschil tussen Fat en Fat32
<rimo> die stick die is geformatteerd als Fat32 werkt niet die met gewoon FAT is geformatteerd werkt wel
<rimo> terwijl ik ooit ubuntu lts 10.04 heb gehad en toen deed deze stick het wel gewoon
<rimo> is 10.10 dan heel anders dan 10.04?
<rimo> anders toch maar naar LTS 10.04 gaan?
<jk> vreemd...
<jk> zou ghewoon moeten werken
<jk> er zijn wel verschillende FAT formaten, maar ze worden allen door Ubuntu ondersteund
<rimo> snap het echt niet meer wat er aan de hand is
<jk> rimo: als je hem erin steekt, gaat dan het lampje dat erop zit wel even knipperen in het begin?
<rimo> ik probeer nu dingen op die werkende stick te zetten,maar die is maar 2GB,dus moet het in meerdere stappen doen
<rimo> en die 8GB moet ik wel werkend gaan krijgen op ubuntu,daar staan alle files en backups op namelijk
<rimo> ja dat lampje knippert wel gewoon
<jk> ok
<rimo> bij Schijfgereedschap staat hij ook
<jk> hmm...maar daar kun je hem niet mounten?
<Oer> Fat16/32
<rimo> nee dan krijg ik een foutmelding
<jk> rimo: wat voor foutmelding?
<rimo> die FAT doet het gewoon,maar die FAT32 doet het niet
<rimo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on / mount failed
<jk> rimo: zit je wel bij de goede disk te kijken? sda1 is je root partitie
<jk> je usb stick is waarschijnlijk iets als sdb1
<rimo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on / mount failed
<rimo> dit krijg ik toch echt te zien hoor
<jk> rimo: als je een terminal opent, en 'dmesg' uitvoert vlak nadat je je usb stick in je computer hebt gestopt, kun je zien hoe het systeem hem detecteert
<jk> het usb stick gedeelte begint met een regel als 'USB Mass Storage support registered.'
<jk> rimo: je hebt in Schijfgereedschap in de linker kolom wel het juiste apparaat geselecteerd? Het lijkt alsof je daar je harddisk hebt geselecteerd ipv de usb stick
<rimo> usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24
<rimo> volgens mij vindt hij hem in de terminal
<jk> rimo: de regels daaronder zijn ook relevant. Je moet bijvoorbeeld iets zien als: [ 6654.354817]  sdb: sdb1
<jk> daaraan zie je welke devicenaam aan je usb stick gekoppeld is
<rimo> [sdb] 15874048 512-byte logical blocks: (8.12 GB/7.56 GiB)
<jk> rimo: doe eens 'mount |grep sdb'
<jk> rimo: krijg je dan een regel terug?
<rimo> wacht eens even
<rimo> ik heb toen usb in de bios ingesteld als boot
<rimo> dat kan het probleem zijn
<jk> hehe
<jk> ja
<rimo> ff opnieuw opstarten hier
<rimo> ben er zo weer
<jk> dat verklaart een hoop
<jk> :)
<Oer> dan klopt sda1 wel idd
<rimo_> was ik weer
<rimo_> dat was het probleem dus niet helaas
<rimo_> die stick die werkt,die vind hij,maar de bestanden staan er niet op als ik in Ubuntu kijk,wel op Win7
<jk> het verhaal wordt steeds aparter :)
<rimo_> ik krijg er echt de balen van zeg
<rimo_> vraag me af of ik wel moest overstappen
<rimo_> zal eens kijken wat er gebeurd als ik de camera op usb aansluit
<rimo_> gebeurd er ook niets
<rimo_> het is iets met opslag ofzo aangezien die usb voor de muis wel werkt
<rimo_> shit ik moet wat werk afmaken,maar kan nu niet verder
<jk> mja idd. raar. Ik kan niet echt zeggen dat ik zoiets eerder heb gezien
<rimo_> ik zit echt met mijn handen in het haar hier
<rimo_> hij vind gewoon niets via usb
<rimo_> oooo wat heb ik het slecht hier zeg
<Oer> is de usbstick vfat ?
<rimo_> hoe bedoel je?
<Oer> de usbstick is dan geen fat16 of fat32 .. vfat is een probleem
<rimo_> ik heb deze stick ooit met 10.04 lts gebruikt en toen deed hij het gewoon
<rimo_> en hoe zie ik dat ?
<Oer> sudo fdisk -l
<Oer> dan zie je alle gemoute hdd en usb
<jk> Oer: vfat is toch gewoon de naam van de linux filesystem driver voor fat32? of heeft windows zelf ook iets dat vfat heeft?
<Oer> windows vfat jk :(
<rimo_> Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem /dev/sda1   *           1       30020   241127424   83  Linux /dev/sda2           30020       30402     3068929    5  uitgebreid /dev/sda5           30020       30402     3068928   82  Linux wisselgeheugen
<rimo_> Schijf /dev/sdb: 8127 MB, 8127512576 bytes 5 koppen, 32 sectoren/spoor, 99212 cilinders Eenheid = cilinders van 160 * 512 = 81920 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Schijf-ID: 0x00000000
<rimo_> dit staat er allemaal
<rimo_> maar de fotocamera vind hij ook niet,dat deed hij met 10.04 lts wel
<Oer> rimo als je fdisk -l geeft, dan geeft hij iets meer ..
<Oer> dus de zin die je net niet copieerde is juist belangrijk
<rimo_> Schijf /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 30401 cilinders Eenheid = cilinders van 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Schijf-ID: 0x0004e3ff
<rimo_> Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem /dev/sdb1   *          51       99213     7932992    b  W95 FAT32
<Oer> juist, fat32 oke
<Oer> als je dan niet bij je files kan, open nautilus met rootrechten > gksudo nautilus
<Oer> dan op je usb klikken, rechter muis > eigenschappen > rechten
<rimo_> in Nautilus staat de usb niet
<rimo_> hij vind hem niet
<rimo_> die stick die hij wel vind,daar zie ik niet de files die ik in windows zie,maar alleen maar iets van een Lock.pdf en Lock.exe
<rimo_> en dat zie ik niet als ik die stick in windows7 gebruik
<rimo_> deze versie van Ubuntu 10.10 heb ik vanaf usb geinstalleerd
<rimo_> en ik krijg er nu behoorlijk de balen van moet ik zeggen
<Oer> heb je al geupdate helemaal ?
<rimo_> ja gedaan gisteren.iets van 170mb
<rimo_> nu zijn er geen updates meer beschikbaar
<Oer> lock.. dat zag je toen niet in 10.04 ?
<Oer> lijkt een beetje op een encrypted disk
<rimo_> nee toen deed de usb het gewoon
<rimo_> misschien 10.04 installeren?
<rimo_> dan hoop ik dat de usb het gewoon weer doet
<rimo_> of is dat heel erg anders dan 10.10?
<Oer> nee, werkt zelfde
<jk> lijkt idd een encrypted usb stick
<rimo_> want in dat geval ga ik gewoon even 10.04 lts erop zetten
<rimo_> ja maar in win werkt die stik wel ,in ubuntu dus niet
<jk> rimo_: kan het zijn dat je hem in windows ingesteld hebt als versleutelde disk, en dat windows hem automatisch ontsleuteld als je hem erin prikt?
<rimo_> nee hoor
<rimo_> maar waarom vind hij de camera dan ook niet?
<rimo_> het heeft gewoon met die usb poorten en het vinden ervan te maken
<Oer> welke camera ?
<rimo_> nikon foto camera
<Oer> zonder info kunnen we geen antwoord geven
<rimo_> nikon d40
<Oer> nikon, HP en Casio werken hier OOTB
<Oer> er komt een keurig mount icoontje en opent een menu wat ik wil doen
<sultan> hier zelfs OOTOB
<rimo_> ja,sorry die doet het dus ook nu
<rimo_> alleen die verdomde usb stick
<rimo_> 1 stick vind hij,maar niet de documenten die erop staan en die andere stick vind hij dus helemaal niet
<rimo_> ik ga het maar eens proberen met lts 10.04 erop te zetten,en anders moet Win7 er maar op
<rimo_> zo kan ik niet verder met ubuntu 10.10
<jk> nja klinkt alsof je iets in windows hebt geinstalleerd/geactiveerd dat iets met je usb sticks doet. Versleuteling of "beveiliging" oid
<rimo_> waar zou dat moeten zijn dan?
<jk> omdat normale usb sticks het eigenlijk altijd doen
<jk> en je camera dus blijkbaar ook
<jk> oh waar...geen idee
<jk> ik weet niks van windows :)
<rimo_> zou ik eens 10.04 lts proberen te installeren,of maakt dat niets uit denk je
<rimo_> of misschien 10.10 nog een keer opnieuw?
<Oer> 10.04 of 10.10 lijkt me niks uitmaken
<jk> rimo_: je kunt proberen de 10.04 van livecd op te starten, en dan je usb stick erin...dan hoef je het niet helemaal te installeren om te proberen
<sultan> ik zou voor 10.04 gaan in 10.10 zitten nog een aantal zeer vervelende bugs
<Oer> probeer die files eens op een andere stick te kopieren ofzo
<rimo_> moet ook vanaf usb aangezien ik geen cd in mijn netbook heb
<rimo_> heb al 2 sticks gebruikt hier
<jk> kan ook, ubuntu stick in ene poort, documenten stick in andere poort
<rimo_> dat ga ik nu eens proberen met 10.04 lts
<niekie> Anders gebruik je er gewoon 45: http://www.fan.tv/digitaal/toontext.asp?id=26365
<rimo_> ben er straks weer,wederom bedankt
<Oer> succes :-)
<rimo_> dank je,heb ik wel nodig
<rimo_> ik wil gewoon ubuntu hebben,maar dan wel werkend uiteraard
<rimo> was ik weer vanaf live usb 10.04 lts
<rimo> je raadt het nooit,die stick doet het nu en kan de bestanden zien
<rimo> ligt dat aan de live usb of versie 10.04
<rimo> ik kan ook even 10.10 live usb proberen en kijken wat er dan gebeurd
<sultan> in 10.10 zitten enkele zeer vervelende fouten
<sultan> als je de linkje had gelezen die ik vanmorgen stuurde dan had je dat al geweten
<Oer> 10:16 <sultan-atwork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/636711
<rimo> zo daar was ik weer
<rimo> 10.04.1 lts staat nu op mijn netbook
<rimo> en zoals het eruit ziet werkt de usb weer gelukkig
<rimo> kent iemand Tweetdeck?
<Oer> goed bericht rimo :-)
<Oer> ja, ik gebruik tweetdeck op 64 bit
<Oer> het is een Air applicatie
<Pascal_> kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen
<Pascal_> ??
<Pascal_> kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??
<Pascal_> kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??kun je de sims op ubuntu spelen??
<Pascal_> laat ook maar
<jk> wat een gast :S
<Jeeves_> "Geduld is een schone zaak"
<Cugel> Het antwoord moet overigens zijn: "Hopelijk niet".
<Mathay_> Is er iemand?
<Oer> bijna 70 :-)
<Hans__> hallo, voor het eerst met ubuntu, nu wil ik java installeren, hoe doe ik dat? ik heb het al gedownload, het is een bin-bestand
<Oer> Hans__, beste manier om ubuntu compleet te maken met multimedia is restircted extra's  toevoegen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Oer> want dan breid je je repository uit, en ontvang je ook updates
<Oer> restricted is java flash codecs wat fotos en tools in 1 pakket
<Oer> fotoś = fonts :)
<Hans__> ok maar ik wil alleen java doen nu
<Mathay_> Ik ga nu ubuntu installeren
<Oer> ik raad je echt af om een los pakket te gebruiken via website
<Hans__> ok duurt dat lang?
<asfyxia> ubuntu-restricted-extras, staat in Software Centrum. Daar zit alle java in die je nodig hebt. Paar minuutjes.
<Oer> 300 mb zoiets ?
<Oer> totaal
<Mathay_> Wat is beter om te installeren in het NL of ENG
<asfyxia> wat je het prettigst vindt werken;-)
<Hans__> ok ga het proberen
<Mathay_> ik heb helemaal geen ervaring
<Mathay_> maar ik kan wel basis engels
<Oer> Engels heeft eerder een update, vertaling wil soms even duren
<asfyxia> Kan je later ook aanpassen...
<asfyxia> Voordeel van engels vind ik, dat je makkelijker oplossingen van internationale bronnen kan toepassen.
<Mathay_> Nou moet ik opeens weer wat downloaden
<asfyxia> updates?
<Mathay_> desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Mathay_> ofzo
<asfyxia> ah, je bent nog aan het downloaden
<Mathay_> denk ik dan
<Oer> tijdens installatie kies je voor taal, dus 1 iso voor alle talen :-)
<asfyxia> die .iso niet openen, maar als image op een cd branden of op een usb-stick zetten, en dan daarvandaan booten.
<Mathay_> k
<Mathay_> Maar wat is nou het verschil tussen windows en ubuntu?
<Oer> open source
<UndiFineD> aaibaarheidsfactor
<Oer> vrijheid.
<Oer> je mag het weggeven, copieren, verkopen.
<Oer> 50 ct voor een cd-r ofzo
<Oer> op het forum staat een post, met allemaal oude versies
<rimo> goedenavond allemaal
<Oer> :-)
<rimo> iemand een idee voor een foto resize programma?
<rimo> Oer nogmaals bedankt voor al je hulp vanmiddag ;-)
<rimo> het werkt echt super nu met 10.04 lts
<rimo> ik denk dat het toch aan 10.10 lag met dat usb probleem
<Oer> ja vreemd, gelukkig dat sultan dat opmerkte
<rimo> ja inderdaad
<Oer> die prutst veel met netbookjes enzo
<rimo> maar al met al heb ik nu een lekker systeem op mijn netbook
<rimo> oké vandaar dat hij zo makkelijk reageerde alsof hij het al wist
<rimo> maar weet jij toevallig een makkelijk programma om foto's te verkleinen?
<Oer> ik gebruik Gimp, en shotwell voor foto's ordenen
<misnix> gthumb kan ook foto's verkleinen.
<rimo> Gimp is mij te uitgebreid om even een foto te verkleinen
<Oer> er zijn vast wel tools die hele mapjes kunnen verkleinen, gthumb idd of nautilus image converter
<Oer> blender kan ook, maar dat is denkik niet een juist progje
<rimo> gthumb klinkt wel aardig,ga die eens proberen
<rimo> gimp is mij nog even te uitgebreid
<rimo> maar waarschijnlijk heb ik dat later wel nodig om een aantal dingen te doen
<Oer> mooie van Gimp, als je dezelfde jpg opslaat onder andere naam, krijg je de mogenlijkheid om compressie in te stellen
<Oer> zo zet ik een beeld van 1600x1200 in 100 kb :P
<misnix> Dat doet gthumb ook.
<rimo> ben nu even met gthumb bezig en doet precies wat ik wilde ;-)
<rimo> thanks voor de tip
<Oer> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6885560/Moonn.jpg
<Oer> 99 kb zelfs, dat forum was nogal precies ..
<misnix> Aardige camera.
<Oer> multi shot, anders krijg je geen diepte
<Oer> ik niet gedaan, hoor, maar wel een vriend van mij.
<misnix> Vast niet met de standaard lens. :-(
<Oer> canon EOS20 in 2005 zie ik in de details
<Oer> EOS 20D
<Oer> dit is den originele file, als je het leuk vind > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6885560/Moon_Hypersaturated.jpg
<rimo> aardige foto zeg,erg mooi
<misnix> daar zit ik dan met m'n 2.1 mega pixel camera
<misnix> maar toch bedankt Oer
<rimo> ik zie rechts bovenin op mijn scherm een envelopje staan,kan ik dat ook gebruiken voor thunderbird
<Oer> envelopje is evolution
<rimo> werkt dat een beetje met een gewoon domein emailadres en ook gmail?
<Oer> ja hoor
<rimo> nu gebruik ik namelijk thunderbird
<rimo> vind thunderbird echt super
<Oer> dit vond ik wel een aardig stukje over evolution verwijderen en TB instellen > http://www.techgarten.com/ubuntu/replace-evolution-thunderbird-completely-ubuntu/
<Mathay_> Terug
<Mathay_> ik heb nu ubuntu geinstalleerd
<Mathay_> Maar als ik opstart en ik klik ubuntu krijg ik een error dat ik een cd ofzo moet hebben
<Oer> na installatie zet je de bios weer op hdd natuurlijk
<Mathay_> dus die .iso file?
<Oer> je hebt toch ubuntu op je pc geinstalleerd ?
<Mathay_> Ja
<Mathay_> maar als ik dan opstart
<Mathay_> en dan kan ik kiezen tussen ubuntu en windows
<Mathay_> klik op ubuntu
<rimo> dat stukje ga ik eens doornemen,lijkt me erg handig
<Mathay_> en dan moet ik een cdtje hebben ofzo
<Mathay_> wat moet ik op een cdtje branden
<Mathay_> die .iso files?
<asfyxia> dus je bent door je hele installatieproces al heen? van cd?
<Oer> die iso brand je als image. nero, of een ander brandprogramma kan dat wel
<Oer> het is een 1:1 copy incl speciale boot files etc
<Oer> of je gebruikt unetbootin, om die iso op usb te zetten, bootable
<Oer> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UNetbootin
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop
<rimo> ik zoek nog een leuke Gnome theme in plaats van die standaard themes ;-)
<asfyxia> http://gnome-look.org
<asfyxia> ;-)
<asfyxia> dan kan je wel even vooruit, denk ik
<Oer> de 8.04 vind ik nogsteeds mooi
<rimo> daar staat genoeg tussen zeg
<rimo> maar hoe krijg ik zo'n tar.gz geinstalleerd in mijn themes?
<rimo> een tar.gz herkent hij namelijk niet
<Oer> normaal sleep je die naar themes en droppen
<rimo> dan zegt hij dat het geen geldig thema is
<Oer> mits het een geldig theme is, en geen ander progje nodig heeft
<rimo> ik kijk nu bij de GDM themes,is dat oké
<asfyxia> het is een compressiebestand. Die kan je decomprimeren met tarx [filenaam].tar.gz
<asfyxia> dacht ik ;-)
<Oer> tar xzvf <name>.tar.gz
<asfyxia> die klink heel bekend, pak die van Oer maar ;-)
<Oer> je kan de file checken > file <name>.tar.gz
<Oer> Systeem>Voorkeuren>Uiterlijk>Tabblad thema knop Installeren dan je tar.gz aanwijzen. Dus niet je tar.gz uitpakken. ( zelfde als de tar.gz erheen slepen )
<Oer> misschien gaat ie zeuren om een GTK+-themamodule ..  dat kan van alles zijn, ubuntulooks o.i.d.
<Oer> fijn uitzoeken altijd
<Gotiniens> heej
<Gotiniens> die knop is weer terug?
<Gotiniens> vorige versie was hij eruit gehaald
<Oer> jups, 10,10
<Oer> daar is nog een knopje met meer thema;s
<Oer> iconsets
<Oer> muisaanwijzers
<rimo> 10.04 dus niet?
<Oer> je kan gewoon die gz erheen slepen, werkt het niet, dan zul je op die http pagina moeten zien wat je nodig hebt.
<rimo> ben alweer wat wijzer geworden
<rimo> ik heb nu iets waar ik dus GTK+ moet installeren,waar kan ik dat vandaan halen?
<rork> ik weet niet wat je probeerd te installeren maar heb je het al via de repositories (apt-get/synaptic/kpackage/package manager) geprobeerd?
<rimo> nee,niet geprobeerd,wat is dat precies?
<rork> een repositorie is een verzameling software speciaal voor een bepaalde linux distributie, bijvoorbeeld ubuntu maverick, hierbij is rekening gehouden met libraries die nodig zijn voor bepaalde programma's, alles sluit op elkaar aan zeg maar. Als je een programma vanuit de repositories installeerd worden automatisch ook alle bestanden geinstalleerd die dat programma nodig zijn. Door dit systeem is het (naar mijn mening) erg eenvoudig om
<rork>  programma's te installeren en nog belangrijker het hele systeem up to date te houden.
<rork> wat probeer je te installeren?
<rimo> een nieuwe theme
<rimo> ik wil mu=ijn 10.04 eigenlijk een Mac uiterlijk geven
<Oer> handig on de link te geven ;)
<rimo> ik heb nog eigenlijk niets gevonden,ik zoek eigenlijk iets waarmee ik een gehele mac look kan krijgen
<rork> en om aan te geven welke windowmanager (kde of gnome) je gebruikt
<rimo> ik gebruik Gnome
<asfyxia> rimo, even zoeken, ik zal je een link geven...
<asfyxia> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/mac4lin-door-een-newbie/
<rimo> kijk eens aan mooie link,ga het eens testen
<rimo> hoe krijg ik dit via de terminal geinstalleerd Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0?
<rimo> sh Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0 ?
<rimo> richard@richard-netbook:~/Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0$
<rimo> dit staat nu in de terminal
<hansw> rimo, doe eens file Mac4Lin_......
<hansw> dat geeft aan wat voor type bestand het is
<rimo> ik zit nu weer in de home
<hansw> je kunt het bestand ook met more bekijken als het ascii is
<Gotiniens> de mac4lin installer is een shell script
<hansw> als er een shebang op de bovenste regel staat is het een shell script, daar staat dan ook de shell of andere bin die je nodig hebt (bijvoorbeeld perl of python)
<hansw> oef, aqua
<hansw> rimo, installeer gewoon cairo doc :-)
<rimo> ik ben er al uit ;-)
<hansw> rimo, overigens kun je al snel een mac look geven aan gnome, ook met je vensters
<hansw> bij je appearance preferences kun je een layout kiezen met de bekende drie bolletjes
<hansw> o.a. glossy p is zo'n theme
<ronnie_vd_c> weet iemand waarom apache gewijzigde bestanden soms niet update?
<hansw> omdat je dat niet wil, apache denkt dan dat je dat bewust doet (terecht)
<ronnie_vd_c> als ik op de apache directory index kijk, dat klopt de datum van het bestand wel, maar het bestand zelf is niet gewijzigd
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: hoe bedoel je?
<hansw> ronnie_vd_c, als je de httpd.conf aanpast wil je niet dat een update die overschrijft
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: ik heb het niet over de configuratiebestanden van apache, maar de bestanden op de server die met apache gedownload kunnen worden
<ronnie_vd_c> ik ben bezig met het developen van een applicatie, op een lokaal draaiende apache
<hansw> apache download niets, hooguit webpages als je hem als proxy instelt
<ronnie_vd_c> als ik dan wat code wijzig, komt die ooit niet door, de andere keer wel
<hansw> ow, dat
<hansw> heb je apc cache ofzo draaien?
<ronnie_vd_c> geen idee, standaard sudo apt-get
<hansw> dan niet
<hansw> maar zijn het dynamische pagina's?
<hansw> php? perl? python?
<ronnie_vd_c> nee, gewoon bestanden in een map /var/www (eigenlijk symlink naar map in /home)
<hansw> en bekijk je die op een andere machine met ie soms?
<ronnie_vd_c> nee, zelfde machine gewoon http://localhost/mapnaam met ff
<ronnie_vd_c> CTRL+F5 op die map help ook niet
<hansw> en hoe schrijf je die applicatie? in php, perl python?
<hansw> mono?
<ronnie_vd_c> html, javascript
<ronnie_vd_c> puur clientside
<hansw> dat zijn webpages, geen applicatie
<ronnie_vd_c> enkele regels php op wat op de server op te slaan
<hansw> maar zorg gewoon dat firefox niets cached door een goede header te gebruiken
<ronnie_vd_c> het komt al aardig in de buurt van een applicatie, maar erg veel ajax calls
<hansw> in html danwel met php
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: kun je een voorbeeld van zo'n header geven?
<hansw> zoek op refresh, cache enzo op google
<hansw> een html page kun je een maximale geldigheids tijd meegeven
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: maar is het niet vreemd dat http://localhost/map/bestand.html een anders is dan /var/www/map/bestand.html
<ronnie_vd_c> die html pagina's zijn stukken template zonder header etc
<hansw> dat is een heel ander probleem denk ik
<hansw> eerder een config issue
<hansw> niet te zeggen zonder de situatie enigsinds te bekijken
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: toch ergens een ff cache die niet refreshed met F5. wget doet het wel goed
<hansw> dan moet je in de pagina die je aanroept een goede header meegeven voor nu, zodat die hem niet cached
<ronnie_vd_c> oke, ik zal er eens naar kijken. een handmatige refresh heeft nu gewerkt
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: bedankt alvast
<hansw> no problem
<hansw> ronnie_vd_c, tipje, leer wat html basics, niet negatief maar het gaat je helpen
<hansw> zoek vooral op headers enzo
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw:  de meeste van deze site ken ik wel. cache alleen weinig mee te maken gehad, dat loste frameworks meestal voor mij op. http://www.i18nguy.com/markup/metatags.html
<ronnie_vd_c> maar met <meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache" /> zou het nu opgelost moeten zijn
<Gotiniens> euhm
<Gotiniens> meta tags? mag dat nog wel?
<ronnie_vd_c> Gotiniens: niet meer dan?
<ronnie_vd_c> hoe zit het dan in HTML5?
<Gotiniens> ik dacht dat het met HTTP headers meegegeven moest worden tegenwoordig
<ronnie_vd_c> http://www.w3schools.com/html5/tag_meta.asp
<hansw> ronnie_vd_c, je kunt het vanuit php doen
<hansw> header(foo bar)
<ronnie_vd_c> hansw: ik heb weliswaar 15 regels PHP
<ronnie_vd_c> ik probeer het voor elkaar te krijgen om PHP niet als een vereiste te zien
<ronnie_vd_c> moeten de gebruikers wel af en toe een bestand zelf uploaden met FTP,  wat niet nodig is als php draait
<ronnie_vd_c> de rest wil ik PHP nietgebruiken
<hansw> dat is een keuze ja
<ronnie_vd_c> meestal bouw ik in Django, maar lijkt me nu niet geschikt, dit moet veel dynamischer worden, en erg gemakkelijk te installeren, voor iedereen. met of zonder rechten op de server
<hansw> ronnie_vd_c, django is toch python?
<ronnie_vd_c> ja
<hansw> dat is dynamisch genoeg lijkt me
<ronnie_vd_c> veel page refreshes
<hansw> jij wil ajax :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> django is beter in static pagina's met db backend
<ronnie_vd_c> eigenlijk PSV, maar dat hebben we niet op internet ;P
<ronnie_vd_c> de applicatie is een adventure game maker/speler . de game wordt volledig opgeslagen in json formaat, welke gewoon met een ajax request geladen kan worden
<ronnie_vd_c> het spelen gaat al goed. laden/opslaan . Ik ben nu met een gebruiksvriendelijke bouwer bezig
<ronnie_vd_c> veel ajax, jquery, jquery-templating, en erg veel gevorderde javascript
<hansw> tja
<ronnie_vd_c> niet echt geschikt voor Django als je het mij vraagt
<hansw> django zal echt niet statisch zijn, hooguit dat het forms en mouse events afvangt
<hansw> in php ga je dat niet beter doen
<hansw> en zeker niet handiger
<ronnie_vd_c> er zijn volgens mij wel goede php frameworks, maar daar heb ik me niet echt in verdiept
<ronnie_vd_c> javascript gaat me goed (steeds beter) af
<hansw> die gaan dat ook niet voor je oplossen, php frameworks
<hansw> maar als je het wil proberen kijk dan naar zend
<hansw> zend framework
<ronnie_vd_c> de kracht van django zit hem in statiche pagina's, maar dynamisch is natuurlijk ook mogelijk, maar dan is de kracht van Django minder, omdat alles serverside geregeld wordt
<ronnie_vd_c> ik houdt het mooi bij javascript voor dit project. ik denk dat al meer dan 50% van de code geschreven is
<hansw> php doet alles serverside
<ronnie_vd_c> javascript is toch de enige taal die iets clientside doet (afgezien van flash en silverlight)
<hansw> flash en silverlight werken niet overal, js kan soms ook uit staan
<ronnie_vd_c> heb een hekel aan flash en silverlight
<hansw> ik heb het nooit zo op client side meuk
<ronnie_vd_c> js kan soms uitstaan ja, maar dan val je niet binnen de doelgroep zeg maar
<hansw> maar dat is een keuze
<ronnie_vd_c> voor grote websites, met veel publiek, kies ik wel voor serverside
<ronnie_vd_c> maar dan draai je de app ook op eigen server meestal
<hansw> wat noem je groot?
<ronnie_vd_c> paar duizend gebruikers ++
<hansw> concurrent?
<ronnie_vd_c> ik heb er op dit moment nog geen live hoor ;)
<ronnie_vd_c> ben wel druk bezig
<ronnie_vd_c> dit js gedoe is ook vooral voor de lol
<ronnie_vd_c> als het aanslaat is het alleen maar leuk
<josspyker_> argh, silverlight! Ik loop mij altijd te irriteren aan sites die dat gebruiken
<josspyker_> flash is nog erger
<hansw> ik heb nog geen werkende gezien
<ronnie_vd_c> josspyker_: volgens mij iedereen op dit irc kanaal
<hansw> onder ubuntu
<ronnie_vd_c> ik heb het nog niet eens geprobeerd te installeren
<hansw> ubuntu?
<hansw> of silverlight?
<ronnie_vd_c> silverlight
<ronnie_vd_c> ubuntu draai ik al vanaf 6.06
<hansw> ow, ik pas vanaf 10.x, is het wat?
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> daarvoor een mac
<hansw> en daarvoor linux, redhat, debian, slackware
<ronnie_vd_c> ik moet zeggen dat Ubuntu elke versie goede stappen vooruit gaat (behalve de laatst 10.10 heb ik problemen mee)
<ronnie_vd_c> te veel bugs wat mij betreft
<ronnie_vd_c> en ik ben minder van het 'klooien' geworden, wat ik bij voregere versies zo leuk vond
<ronnie_vd_c> nu moet het gewoon werken
<josspyker_> in ben benieuwd wat 11 gaat brengen, ik heb zelf het idee dat ik weer terug ga naar debian
<hansw> josspyker_, zeker als ze nvidia niet zover krijgen om wayland te supporten :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> ik geloof niet dat ik voorlopig naar een andere distro ga. De looks/usability zijn daar over het algemeen stukken minden
<hansw> ronnie_vd_c, en als je straks functionaliteit verliest?
<JanC> functionaliteit?
<josspyker_> daar ben ik bang voor
<josspyker_> grafische meuk
<ronnie_vd_c> zolang 10.04 nog ondersteunt wordt zie ik de kans dat ik overstap maar erg magertjes
<hansw> JanC, een werkende 1080p gnome player enzo, of rythembox die niet meer geupdate wordt
<JanC> 't is niet alsof je in 11.04 geen keuze meer zal hebben wat je draait...
<josspyker_> waar ik een beetje bang voor ben is dat het weer extra tijd gaat kosten om alles aan de praat te krijgen en daar zit ik niet op te wachten
<JanC> en wayland is iets voor binnen 2 à 4 jaar hoogstens, als het er ooit van komt
<hansw> josspyker_, aan de andere kant, dat kost het onder debian ook, tijd
<ronnie_vd_c> Bij Ubuntu zijn ze inderdaad vaak wel aan de vroege kant met nieuwe toevoegingen
<josspyker_> klopt, maar dan hoef ik niets nieuws uit te zoeken
<ronnie_vd_c> tenminste in de 'stable' versies
<JanC> GNOME met gnome-panel zal je gewoon kunnen kiezen vanaf het login-scherm in 11.04, veronderstel ik...
<hansw> JanC, dat vermoed ik ook wel ja
<JanC> aangezien dat sowieso als fallback aanwezig blijft
<JanC> voor wie minder krachtige grafische hardware heeft
<hansw> maar wel jammer dat nvidia enzo geen toezeggingen doet
<hansw> voor wayland
<JanC> waarom zouden ze daar moeite in steken?
<josspyker_> kost geld
 * ronnie_vd_c heeft gelukkig een intel
<hansw> om een userbase te kweken
<JanC> wayland is niet meer dan een stukje speelgoed voor mensen die graag met hun PC prutsen  :P
<hansw> owjee
<JanC> momenteel
<JanC> dus lijkt me logisch dat nvidia even de kat uit de boom klijkt of het ooit iets bruikbaars wordt
<JanC> op zich kunnen ze waarschijnlijk hun Xorg drivers in een paar maanden porten naar Wayland
<hansw> ik wil gewoon beiden draaien, naast elkaar :-)
<JanC> op zich is de nvidia blob grotendeels gelijk aan de Windows driver hé
<josspyker_> als JanC als zegt dat wayland speelgoed is dan houd ik mijn hart vast,lol
<JanC> josspyker_: er zijn een aantal video's te vinden van wat je er momenteel mee kan, en binnenkort komen er Ubuntu packages ook, als je er mee wil spelen...  ;)
<hansw> maar eerst slapen, weekend
<josspyker_> JanC, thanks, maar ik heb geen tijd
<JanC> de video is niet lang (er is niet veel te tonen...)
<josspyker_> lol
<ronnie_vd_c> JanC, video -> link?
<JanC> http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/compiz-in-a-strange-new-land/
<JanC> bij de "Update" onderaan
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-27
<dvdbrander> hoi
<dvdbrander> ik heb een vraagje kent iemand een programa
<dvdbrander> dat deze mogelijkheden heeft
<dvdbrander> 1 dvds branden die afspeelbaar zijn in dvd spelers
<dvdbrander> 2 ondertitels toevoegen bij het branden
<dvdbrander> 3 op dvd rw brande
<dvdbrander> kent iemand zoen rogramma
<sultan> devede
<dvdbrander> kan dat programa dat alles
<sultan> ben er toevallig nu weer een dvd mee aan het bakken
<dvdbrander> en kan je dat afspeelen in dvd speelers?
<sultan> branden doe ik met een ander programma... laat het programma alleen een iso maken
<dvdbrander> ah iso burner heb ik al
<dvdbrander> dankje
<sultan> ja werkt prima in dvdspelers
<dvdbrander> oke
<dvdbrander> moet voor school branden
<sultan> beter dan de school in de fik steken ;-)
<dvdbrander> ja  pffff moet van school met windows werken
<dvdbrander> doe ik toch lekker niert
<dvdbrander> niet
<sultan> windows?  wat is dat?
<dvdbrander> moet ik met een brol traag stom virus os gaan werken
<dvdbrander> ah ik zal zegge wa het is
<sultan> gebruik die zooi al jaren niet meer...
<dvdbrander> een brol besturingsysteem
<dvdbrander> ik sinds paasvakantie
<sultan> alleen bijna al mijn collega's gebruiken het... en ik als systeembeheerder moet wel zorgen dat die ellende blijft functioneren
<dvdbrander> heb geprobeerd weddeschap 40 dage zonder linux en na 2 dage
<sultan> maar zelf gebruik ik het dus niet meer.
<dvdbrander> zat ik terug bij ubuntu
<dvdbrander> iedereen vind me nerd omdat ik al met ubuntu werk op men 13
<sultan> als je er eenmaal goed mee overweg kunt dan heb je die andere shit niet meer nodig.... is zelfs veel eenvoudiger om dingen met linux te doen(als je weet wat je aan het doen bent)
<dvdbrander> vind ik ook
<dvdbrander> wat wel ambetant is dus ik heb hier ubuntu
<dvdbrander> en pc windows 7 van men broer eneen pc die van men vader was tot zijn dood in october allemaal windows 7 daar werken met ppt pptx en od. allemaal wel
<dvdbrander> en op die shit school pcs niet
<dvdbrander> lekker net send tijdens de les
<dvdbrander> door heel het school ubuntu rule windows suckt
<dvdbrander> en dan ict beheerder op men dak
<dvdbrander> wat doe je eigelijk als werk sultan
<sultan> ben systeembeheerder bij een uitzendburo
<dvdbrander> ah k
<dvdbrander> ik wil later serverbeheer leren om dan serverbeheerder te worden
<sultan> ik ook als ik groot ben... ;-)
<sultan> ben ook pas sinds 1970 met computers bezig... :P
<sultan> daarvoor vooral met elektronica
<dvdbrander> leuk
<sultan> nu nog steeds hoor... heb nu vakantie, en dus weer even flink aan de slag met arduino (microcontrollers)
<sultan> heb een aantal security camera's die wil ik samen met zoneminder laten werken (ook onder ubuntu)... en dan via een microcontroller besturen
<evarie> Een andere linux liep vast op dit systeem. en...Omdat de live cd niet wilde doen wat het hoort te doen. Heb ik eerst de server versie geinstalleerd, en daarna met sudo tasksel ubuntu desktop geinstalleerd. De GDM desktop manager doet het prima. Alles werkt behalve de stuurprogramma's voor de wifi zijn niet geinstalleerd. En de network-manager komt niet te voorschijn op de bovenste taakbalk. sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnom
<evarie> nul pakketten geinstalleerd. Na het opnieuw opstarten kan ik nog steeds geen wifi verbinding aangaan van mijn bestaande wifi netwerk.  Ik heb in synaptic gezien dat network-manager pakketten wel zijn geinstalleerd. En via systeem>beheer>stuurprogramma (ik mis dus de drivers voor de wifi antenne) Is helemaal leeg en kan ook niets daar in toevoegen. Dat zou dan met een commando moeten gebeuren, gis ik.  Dan is er nog de optie netwerkv
<evarie> weergegeven. De computer doet wel netwerken met een kabel. Maar dat zie ik nergens terug in een van de ramen.  Met lspci krijg ik de draadloze network controller te zien, en dat is: network controller: intel corporation pro/wireless lan 2100 3b mini pci adapter (rev04)
<evarie> Weet er iemand een oplossing?
<evarie> Sorrie ik was vergeten dat ik de pastebin moest gebruiken. Alleen dat heeft geen zin omdat mijn post op het forum staat. Wilt iemand mij daar mee helpen? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/stuurprogramma%27s-voor-de-wifi-laptop-dell-latitude-d600/
<Rimo> hallo,iemand ervaring met Gwibber?
<mvn071> beetje
<HurricaneHarry> Wat wil je er van weten ?
<Rimo> ik zie rechtsbovenin bij deat envelopje microbloggen staan
<Rimo> dat is van Gwibber?
<Rimo> ik heb het namelijk ingesteld met mijn Twitter account
<Oer> heel goed :-)
<Rimo> ik vroeg me af of ik nu automatisch te zien krijg wanneer er nieuwe tweets zijn?
<Rimo> of moet ik dan eerst elke keer Gwibber geopend hebben?
<HurricaneHarry> tweet jezelf ?
<Rimo> ja ook
<Oer> ik dacht dat er bij een nieuwe bericht dat je een melding kreeg. net zoals muziek.
<HurricaneHarry> volgens mij moet je gwibber wel aan hebben staan om een "notification" te krijgen.
<Oer> niet geopend, wel ingeschakeld :-0
<Rimo> en wat is dat verschil dan?
<Oer> het verschil tussen wel ingeschakeld en niet geopend ?
<HurricaneHarry> gwibber niet opgestart of geminimaliseerd.
<Rimo> ja inderdaad
<Rimo> oftwel hoe kan ik inschakelen zonder te openen ;-)
<Oer> inschakelen zonder te openen ..  als je je account hebt ingesteld, en laat starten bij boot, dan in hij al ingeschakeld
<Oer> anders gewoon openen en starten :)
<Rimo> bij Gwibber kun je dat instellen bij voorkeuren zag ik,dienst bij aanmelden starten
<Rimo> maar ik krijg geen notificaties bij nieuwe tweets
<HurricaneHarry> in gwibber kun je ook nog wat instellen bij voorkeuren.
<Rimo> ja dat heb ik dus gedaan.maar werkt schijnbaar niet
<Rimo> ik wil ook mijn mail notificaties daar zien zonder mijn mail telkens te openen als ik mijn netbook opstart
<HurricaneHarry> dat laatste lijkt me niet mogelijk.
<HurricaneHarry> in gwibber kun je niet je mail laten zien.
<Rimo> dat hoeft ook niet,maar ik wil evolution ook opgestart hebben zonder telkens het programma te openen
<Rimo> waar kan ik die dingen instellen?
<HurricaneHarry> systeem -> voorkeuren -> opstarttoepassingen ?
<Rimo> en waar staan de programma's zoals program files bij Windows?
<HurricaneHarry> niet op een plaats, dan kun je het beste gaan kijken naar de LFSH denk ik
<HurricaneHarry> http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<rimo> gebruiken jullie eigenlijk 10.10 of nog 10.04
<rimo> ?
<Oer> 10.10 en no problems
<rimo> wat is nu eigenlijk het grootste verschil?
<rimo> je weet nog dat ik die problemen had met usb op 10.10?
<rork> ik gebruik kubuntu 10.04, ik vond kubuntu 10.10 nogal traag aanvoelen en had geen zin om het te fixen
<rimo> ik wil het toch nog eens gaan proberen als er grote verschillen zijn
<Oer> dat usb probleem, onduidelijk waar dit aan ligt. chipset ? northbridge ?
<rork> ik zou het niet weten. ubuntu 10.10 loopt trouwens wel soepel, zelfs of de 1200MHz 768 MB RAM van m'n ouders
<rimo> kan ik ook een live usb kunnen maken vanaf ubuntu,op windows gebruikte ik pendrivelinux
<rimo> ik kan nergens vinden wat de grootste verschillen zijn tussen 10.04 en 10.10
<Oer> dat vind je in de release notes van 10.10
<rimo> of kan ik ook uodaten vanaf 10.4 naar 10.10?
<asfyxia> ik  verkies een schone installatie boven een upgrade. Met anderhalf uur ben je klaar, inclusief pimpen ;-)
<asfyxia> Navond trouwens ;-)
<rimo> uhm oké
<asfyxia> ik heb kubuntu 10.10, die loopt prima. En Mint9, maar die is zo goed dat het saai wordt.
<rimo> wat zijn Kubuntu en Mint9 precies,is dat heel erg anders dan ubuntu?
<Oer> ja
<rork> Upgraden van 10.04 naar 10.10 als je het toch wilt proberen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades (ik geef ook de voorkeur aan schone install)
<Oer> heel erg anders :-)
<Oer> KDE is wel leuk
<Oer> kan je naast gnome installeren
<rimo> en hoe kan ik die iso op usb krijgen vanaf ubuntu?
<asfyxia> Mint is een soort gepimpe Ubuntu, bevat meer voorgeinstalleerd. Soort beginnersdistro, werkt heel erg out-off-the-box, maar ook weer niet teveel aan sleutelen ;-p. Ook Mint heb ik KDE.
<rimo> dit hb ik alleen nog maar gedaan vanaf windows
<rork> Kubuntu = Ubuntu met KDE i.p.v. Gnome, Linux Mint installeerd een hele stapel non-free en restricted packages. b.v. flash, dvd's, mp3, films werken out of the box in linux Mint.
<Oer> mint is geen ubuntu release, maar maakt wel gebruik van ubuntu updates
<rimo> waarom staat die Mint niet als download op deze website,ze hebben het alleen maar over ubuntu
<Oer> daarom
<rimo> aha oké
<asfyxia> voor nader snuffelen en info: http://linuxmintusers.be
<Oer> er zijn meer distroś die op andere linux versies draaien.. ubuntu zelf doet dat ook, gebaseerd op Debian
<Oer> vandaar .deb
<Oer> en .rpm is een andere grote groep, redhat package manager
<rimo> mijn god,wat een keuze zeg
<Oer> Fedora gebruikt dus de redhat updates
<asfyxia> Ubuntu is een van de grootste en meest complete linux-versies, en er zijn diverse afgeleiden van
<asfyxia> in totaal heb je zo'n 600 linux-distro's
<rimo> blijf wel lekker op ubuntu,al wil ik eigenlijk wel 10.10 in plaats van 10.04
<Oer> er zijn ontelbaar varianten, goede indruk geeft distrowatch > http://distrowatch.com/
<asfyxia> wat let je? kubunt 10.10 draait bij mij als een speer, zelfs op mijn Asus Eee netbookje ;-)
<Oer> upgraden, via update menu
<rimo> nou ik moet die iso op usb zien te krijgen vanaf ubuntu ;-)
<rimo> een schone install is toch altijd beter Oer?
<rimo> al is mijn install vrij schoon,staat er ook nog maar net op
<asfyxia> schone install is beter. Download de .iso, prik die op een usb via usb installer (onder System), en probeer eerst eens uit ;-)
<rimo> ik hoop alleen dat het nu beter gaat,vorige keer had ik een vreemd usb probleem op mijn netbook
<JanC> Fedora gebruikt geen Red Hat updates, enkel de red hat package manager  ;)
<rimo> nog een paar seconden dan is mijn usb klaar
<Oer> idd juist, updates is onjuist
<JanC> de nieuwe red hat die onlangs uitgekomen is, is gebaseerd op de Fedora van 6 maanden daarvoor
<JanC> en aangezien Fedora ook elke 6 maanden released...
<Oer> misschien offtopic, maar fedora is ook zeer werkbaar.
<rimo> uhm eerste keer ging mis met opstartschijf maken vanaf usb
<rimo> nog een keer proberen maar
<asfyxia> fedora is mooi, maar ook echt bleeding edge, die bevat het nieuwste van het nieuwste. Lijkt me niet een distro om mee te beginnen.
<rimo> hij blijft op 95% hangen
<Oer> laatste stukje kan langer duren, rustig afwachten
<rimo> uhm gaat nu wel goed,net kreeg ik een foutmelding ;-)
<rimo> ben even weg even testen
<Ruliezz> hallow allemaal
<Ruliezz> is het nog een verschil in 64bit of 32bit?
<rimo> zo was ik weer ,maar nu met 10.10 ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-28
<mvzwi> ik wil de nederlandse taal instellen in linux mint???
<Nisse> hoi!
<wdh> iemand ervaring met een schijf groter dan 2TB op ubuntu? Gaat dat werken op een 32 bit systeem?
<wdh> heb een 3TB externe schijf besteld
<Oer> wdh_,  3 tb werkt ook op een 32 bit systeem. , ext4 kan tot 1 exabyte aansturen, met filegrootte tot 16 Tb .. genoeg ?
<ruliezz> Goedemiddag
<ruliezz> kan iemand mij even helpen?
<ruliezz> als ik linux boot
<ruliezz> dan krijg ik de command login promt
<ruliezz> en niet het grafische schilletje
<ruliezz> als ik dan gewoon enter druk
<ruliezz> koimt hij wel
<ruliezz> ik heb nvidia kaart
<ruliezz> iemand?
<Oer> gebeurt dit na installing hardwaredriver ?
<ruliezz> ja
<Oer> mischien gebeurt dit maar 1x ..
<ruliezz> nee
<ruliezz> de hele tijd
<ruliezz> is er miss een instelling wat anders moet?
<Oer> normaal hoef je niets te doen ..
<Oer> curieus
<ruliezz> curieus?
<Jero069> hee, ik heb wat hulp nodig ik krijg mijn wifi niet ingesteld op mijn dell studio 1558 laptop met ubuntu 10.10
<Rimo> Hallo,is er iets als Paint voor Ubuntu?
<Rimo> dus iets wat niet zo uitgebreid is als Gimp
<Oer> open office tekenen / draw
<Rimo> staat die er standaard niet op bij openoffice?
<Rimo> heb hem al ;-)
<Oer> jawel, maar niet in kantoor maar onder grafisch ofzo
<Rimo> maar daar kan ik geen afbeelding mee maken van bijvoorbeeld 900x200 ofzo
<Oer> tuurlijk wel
<Rimo> dus net als met paint?
<Viper> Gimp is heel makkelijk
<Viper> ik zou voor Gimp gaan
<Oer> idd, zo'n afbeelding is niet standaard
<subject117> checkout >> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<Rimo> het moet zeg maar een header worden van 900x200 waar ik foto's in wil zetten
<subject117> CinePaint, Krita, Gimp
<Viper> anders kijk in Ubuntu Software Center onder Graphics "paint/Editing"
<subject117> persoonlijk zou ik voor Gimp gaan
<Rimo> nog even wat anders ,hoe krijg ik het euro teken op mijn toetsenbord,niet meer met CTRL ALT 5
<subject117> altgr+e :p
<Rimo> €  thanks
<subject117> np
<Oer> alt + 5 ook
<Oer> ( rechter alt)
<Rimo> het was geen altgr+e maar altgr +5
<Rimo> idd rechter alt
<Rimo> ga ff gimp proberen
<Oer> altgr - rechter alt
<Rimo> ja dat bedoel ik ook
<Rimo> ;-)
<Oer> ik zou ook gimp gebruiken, handiger als je de banner transparant wil maken ..
<Rimo> het moeten images worden voor een slider
<Rimo> maar normaal maakte ik dat even simpel met paint
<Rimo> ik weet niet eens hoe ik een afbeelding moet toevoegen in GIMP haha
<Viper> ctrl+c ctrl+v ?
<Rimo> ja zo kan het dus ,simpel eigenlijk
<subject117> bestand > open ( voor nieuw ) , of import
<Oer> http://docs.gimp.org/nl/ en advanced technics http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html
<Rimo> Thanks voor die link,even gaan lezen maar denk ik ;-)
<subject117> korte (uk) introductie in gimp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aR3o7rYdx0&feature=related
<JanC> "grokking the gimp" is ook on-line te vinden vziw
<JanC> maar er zijn ook simpeler tekenprogramma's dan de GIMP
<Oer> OO draw is aanwezig, maar afwijkend formaat is weer listig
<JanC> is ook enkel voor vectorzooi vziw?
<Oer> hmm ja ook dat JanC
<Oer> blender is een beetje overdone voor een banner :-D
<Viper> Inkscape is top
<JanC> weeral: inkscape doet geen rasters
<Izoe> ik wil graag overstappen op ubuntu maar na 3 dagen (her)starten geef ik de moed bijna op. Ik kan wel starten zonder installeren maar dan slaat hij steeds vast. De melding is steeds: (process: 2.. ) Glib-warning xx: getpquid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Izoe> Ik heb 3 versies van Ubuntu geprobeerd en de laatste versie van Edubuntu
<Izoe> helaas steeds dezelfde foutmelding
<Oer> wat voor videokaart heb je in je pc ?
<Izoe> sorry foutje
<Oer> :-)
<Izoe> mijn Video kaart is van een Targa visionary. Er staat op; Ati mobility radeon 9000
<Oer> laptop ?
<Izoe> ja; heb hem geformateerd omdat ik geen legale versie had van Windows. Kan hem alleen opstarten met een ERD boot cd van Winter......... nogwat.
<Oer> welk merk type ?
<Izoe> en Ubuntu of Edubuntu werkt wel met netwerk maar ik kan NIET installeren. zucht
<Izoe> type laptop?
<josspyker_> probeer eens vanaf een usb stick te installeren
<Izoe> Targa Visionary xp model N251c2 zoiets?
<Izoe> Heb ik ook geprobeerd maar dan wil hij helemaal niet starten.
<Izoe> ik heb het geprobeerd met Ubuntu MINI ?
<Oer> ik kan erg weinig over die targa vinden..
<Izoe> er zit een sticker op van XP Home maar wanneer ik deze invoer krijg ik een foutmelding dus wil ik graag overstappen. Heb dit zo'n anderhalf jaar geleden ook al geprobeerd maar toen kreeg ik geen internet verbinding.
<Izoe> Dat probleem is nu wel opgelost.
<Izoe> Is er verschil tussen Edu, Ubuntu enz.
<Oer> ubuntu heeft Gnome, kubuntu KDE en edubuntu is een classroom versie, UNE ubntu netbook edition en dan natuurlijk ubuntu server
<Izoe> wat houdt Gnome in? Dat kwam ik ook tegen bij een foutmelding
<Oer> dat is de displaymanager GDM
<Izoe> Sorry geen idee wat het inhoudt. Ik werk al 15 jaar met Windows. (helaas) Trouwens de targa visonary xp is zilverkleurig met een blauw/grijze binnenkant.
<Oer> als die laptop te licht is, voor gnome, probeer dan lubuntu of xubuntu
<Izoe> maar Edubuntu heeft toch ook geen Gnome? En die werkt ook niet evenals de mini versie
<Oer> die ati 9000 zou geen probleem mogen geven.
<Oer> een laptop reset kan nooit kwaad ..
<Oer> haal voeding en netwerk eraf, haal batterij eruit en houd de powerknop 10 sec vast, dan licht een lampje even op en is de pc leeg. sluit alles aan en start opnieuw de installatie, ga niet in live modus maar direct installeren.
<Izoe> ik heb hem ondertussen al zo'n 10 keer geformatteerd. Met partities, zonder partities, als Fat32, als NTFS.......... maakt allemaal niets uit
<Izoe> ok maar de batterij is kapot dus hij werkt alleen op stroom. Maakt dat uit?
<Oer> kapotte batterij .. kan tot storingen leiden
<Izoe> ok
<Izoe> opgeven?
<Oer> werkt de laptop zonder batterij, aan de voeding ?
<Izoe> ik kan de stekker er heel even uithalen zonder dat hij uitvalt maar volgens mij geen 5 minuten
<Izoe> heb hem nog maar eens gestart
<josspyker_> je bent niet de enige met dit probleem
<josspyker_> lijkt op een bug
<Izoe> toch maar Edubuntu?
<Oer> nee andersom, kan hij zonder batterij ?
<Izoe> ik werk, ook als systeembeheerder, op een basisschool dus bij succes wil ik wel meer notebooks aanschaffen met Ubuntu (edubuntu)
<Oer> leuk, met een edubuntu servertje
<Izoe> O, te laat. Hij is alweer bezig. Kan hem er nu niet uithalen denk ik.
<Oer> classroom server dus.
<Izoe> Nu werken er 10 pc onder een grote server van een middelbare school met 1500 leerlingen. WIj hebben er 250. Verder 12 losse pc die draadloos werken met de digiborden
<Izoe> dus overstappen vind ik zelf wel een aanrader. Maar dan moet het wel werken.
<Oer> ehm heb je 10.04 ? of de nieuwste 10.10 ?
<Izoe> ik kan nogmaals proberen de iso op usb te zetten?
<Izoe> allebei geprobeerd.
<Izoe> nu 10.10
<Oer> 10.04 schijnt minder bugjes te hebben ..
<Izoe> :-(
<Oer> het is ook een LTS
<Oer> 5 jaar
<Izoe> daar heb ik alleen Ubuntu van. Geen Edu versie
<Izoe> meteen updaten?
<Izoe> of beter niet?
<Oer> ja natuurlijk, update en upgrade, maar geen dist-upgrade
<Oer> :-)
<Izoe> instal unity netbook interface ne linux terminal?
<Izoe> of beter niet?
<Oer> netbook ?
<Oer> kan je proberen ..
<Oer> ik vind helemaal geen specs van die Targa
<Izoe> bij afbeeldingen staat hij er wel bij. Gewoon onder Targa Visonary xp
<Izoe> daar kom je wel op paginas met dit "ding"
<Izoe> gehele schijf wissen? Of partities maken?
<Oer> gehele schijf gebruiken, zelf die partities laten maken
<Izoe> ok
<Oer> dan krijg je een schone mbr
<Izoe> nu staan er 2 partities; een met Ubuntu en een met Edubuntu? Is dat normaal? Heb ik niet eerder gezein
<Izoe> zien
<Oer> dat kan, dan heb je een 2e versie ernaast gezet.
<Izoe> maar ik heb hem toch leeg gemaakt? maakt niet uit
<Oer> bij boot linker shift vasthouden, dan kom je in grub menu
<Oer> dan kan je versie kiezen, of recovery ( oudere kernel )
<Izoe> ik heb net op installeren gedrukt.
<Oer> ja goed hoor :-)
<Izoe> Te laat?
<Izoe> als wat moet je formatteren voor Ubuntu?
<Izoe> ext 4?
<Izoe> Heb ik ergens gevonden
<Izoe> vast
<Oer> dat doet deze ook auto, je kan kiezen uit ext3 of 4, beiden prima, ik heb ext4
<Izoe> process nu 251; daarnet 259 maar heb ook al 270 gehad
<Izoe> nix meer
<Izoe> alleen knop vasthouden en uitzetten kan nu nog.
<Oer> ?
<Izoe> kan ik op een andere manier de iso nog op usb zetten?
<Izoe> misschien zat daar een fout?
<Izoe> moet het een lege usb zijn?
<Oer> via windows of ubuntu ?
<Izoe> er stond nog iets op
<Izoe> windows 7
<Oer> usb moet fat 16/32 zijn
<Izoe> zit op dit notebook
<Izoe> ik heb er ondertussen 4
<Oer> dan kun je unetbootin gebruiken > http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Izoe> en nog eentje in mijn klas. Met hetzelfde probleem; geen officiele windows. Dus ook daar wil ik graag overstappen. Weet je misschien of ik Eduroms en Digikidz software kan draaien op deze besturingssystemen?
<Oer> dat zul je moeten testen met wine, denk ik
<Izoe> ??
<Izoe> rode of witte wine?
<Izoe> sorry onbekend
<Izoe> ik vind dat er wel heeeeeeeeeel veel staat op de link die je stuurde.......
<Izoe> wat moet ik kiezen?
<Oer> wat dacht u van de windows knop klikken, meneer de systeembeheerder ?
<Izoe> haha ik ben geen meneer.
<Oer> de blauwe tekst die eronder staat, zijn de linux versies die ondersteund worden.
<Izoe> ok
<Oer> unetbootin kan zelf de iso ophalen, of je kan zelf de iso in downloads o.i.d. selecteren.
<Izoe> ik ga de link opslaan en morgenavond, vaste computeravond op school, verder proberen. Ik ben ondertussen meer dan 48 uren bezig geweest en ik wil niet opgeven maar kan me voorstellen dat mensen toch een windows versie zoeken
<Oer> die licentie, is het een nl of een eng licentie ?
<Izoe> ik denk nl maar weet het niet zeker. Ik installeerde overal WIndows XP prof. Het is een tweedehandse die ik kocht.
<Izoe> Er staat alleen xp home edition maar dat staat ook op de nl versie
<Oer> prof zal dat nummer dan niet pakken idd
<Izoe> ik heb wel een officieel nummer maar dat pakt hij niet omdat er eerder een ander nummer is gebruikt. Dat kon ik niet meer vinden
<Izoe> En ik wil toch eens overstappen. Gewoon om te weten hoe het werkt.
<Izoe> Ik installeer regelmatig pc's en mensen vragen wel eens om een gratis versie. Of ze hebben net als ik een oud notebook en willen die gebruiken voor muziek o.i.d.
<Izoe> Hartelijk dank voor de moeite en de hulp. Mocht ik morgenavond weer aan de installatie willen kan ik hier dan weer terecht of is dit alleen in het weekend druk bezocht?
<Viper> 24/7 open
<Viper> hehe
<Izoe> neem me vooral niet kwalijk.
<Oer> have fun :-)
<InJaKi> lieve mensen, ik heb een vraag. weet iemand waar windows mbt cpu/mobo wel mee over weg kan en ubuntu niet? ik heb alle hardware veranderd/geprobeerd maar ubuntu blijft uit zichzelf rebooten en freezen. blijft nu alleen mobo en cpu over. Iemand enig idee?
<Izoe> thnx. Morgen meer......... en iets postitiefs hoop ik. Ik ben in staat veel mensen warm te maken voor dit systeem maar wil dan wel eerst zelf weten hoe, en OF het werkt.
<Izoe> groeten uit Zeeland
<Oer> ram testen ?
<InJaKi> vervangen en gedaan met oud en nieuwe ram
<InJaKi> memory test gedaan vanuit grub
<Oer> cpu of moederbord .. dat kan van alles zijn ..
<InJaKi> nieuwe voeding gekocht
<InJaKi> andere video kaart
<InJaKi> nieuw geheugen
<InJaKi> andere HD geprobeert
<InJaKi> zonder usb hardware
<InJaKi> floppy drive en dvd brander los gehad en ubuntu booten
<InJaKi> mijn bak draait goed onder win7
<InJaKi> goed onder ubuntu tot die crashed
<InJaKi> dan freezed mn screen en dan hoor ik dat ubunu zichzelf reboot
<InJaKi> maar tot de reboot blijft mn screen frozen
<InJaKi> kan ook niets wijsworden uit de logs
<CyberGabber> InJaKi: Is Ubuntu reeds geinstalleerd, of start je van een ubuntu Live-CD (dus zonder te hoeven installeren)?
<InJaKi> behalve Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it
<trijntje> InJaKi, misschien is er een hint te vinden in logbestanden?
<InJaKi> trijntje : ik heb de logs uitgepluist met iemand die redelijk met ubuntu overweg kan, en verder dan de bios ram niets
<CyberGabber> InJaKi: Een BIOS foutmelding dus, lijkt mij dan toch duidelijk?
<InJaKi> CyberGabber : op dit moment is ubuntu niet geinstaleerd. heb het wel meerdere malen dualboot gehad
<InJaKi> dus mn mobo is verrot en aan vervanging toe?
<CyberGabber> InJaKi: Als is een dergelijk BIOS melding zie, kun je het volgende doen:
<CyberGabber> (Als je er een hebt, doe dan een antistatisch polsbandje om), en druk een alle IC's die op een voetje ziten voorzichtig een keer aan.
<trijntje> CyberGabber, is dat dat ding van tell-sell?
<InJaKi> die heb ik niet liggen nee
<CyberGabber> Zo'n polsbandje zorgt ervoor dat je componenten geen statische ontlading krijgen, omdat jij waarschijnlijk statisch geladen bent, doro wrijving van je wollen trui etc. Je kent wel het 'knetteren' als je je trui uittrekt, en je haar omhoog komt...
<trijntje> CyberGabber, waar kan je die kopen, klinkt handig
<Oer> As of Nov 23rd, we have a few more unforseen issues in bringing all of the sites back online, but we are working through these as quickly as possible.
<Oer> oeps wrong channel, http://www.tuxgames.com/ down
<CyberGabber> trijntje:Een beetje electronica-zaak verkoopt ze, incl. een soort placemat waar je de polsband op kan aansluiten.
<CyberGabber> trijntje: http://www.google.nl/images?hl=nl&source=imghp&biw=1600&bih=675&q=antistatische+polsband&gbv=2&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=antis&gs_rfai=
<trijntje> zo leer ik altijd wat hier :)
<trijntje> maar die zijn dus niet 'los' te gebruiken? Moet altijd zo'n matje bij
<InJaKi> CyberGabber : is dat jouw idee wat het probleem is van mijn pc? ik heb een redelijk oud bakkie maar hij draait nog prima tbh. krijg alleen ubuntu dr niet op
<InJaKi> zat zelf te denken aan een bios flash te proberen, want idd dat bios ram onzin zit mij niet lekker
<CyberGabber> InJaKi: Je ga aan dat je eerder wel Dualboot gehad hebt, was dat met dezelfde Ubuntu-CD, en heb je toen alles goed kunnen installeren? Werkt het toen wel dan?
<InJaKi> ik heb eerder dual boot gehad jah, met win7/ubuntu 9.4 t/m 10.10 en met elke install kreeg ik dezelfde crash
<InJaKi> van linux
<CyberGabber> trijntje:Polsbandje sluit je via krokkedille-klemmetje aan op bv het chasis van je PC kast, alvofrens je gehurgen gaat (de)monterne etv.  Lees dit maar eens: http://forum.computeridee.nl/showthread.php?t=63142
<trijntje> haha, blijkt maar weer eens dat ik weinig tot niks van hardware weet
<trijntje> het lijkt er op dat ik tot nu toe geluk heb gehad als ik een keer aan een  PC aan het rommelen was
<Gotiniens> nee hoor
<Gotiniens> ik heb het ook geleerd op school
<Gotiniens> maar zit zo vaak in computer te werken zonder zon polsbandje
<Oer> monitor ook afkoppelen, power button indrukken, tjoep
<josspyker__> gewoon ff de verwarming aanraken
<Gotiniens> josspyker__, dat werkt alleen als hij niet geschilderd is he ;)
<Oer> dan heb je ook de minste kans op achtergebleven spanning
<CyberGabber> Gotiniens: Belangrijkste: Altijd de spanning uitschakelen!, Tenzij je een gratis wassen/scheren/fohn-beurt wil ;-)
<Gotiniens> CyberGabber, tuurlijk
<Gotiniens> en ook even de powerknop indrukken inderdaad
<trijntje> ik doe meestal de aan/uit schakelaar op de achterkant van de pc wel uit ja ;)
<CyberGabber> Laten we dit even verder op ubuntu-nl-offtopic verder bespreken...
<InJaKi> CyberGabber : ik ga kijken wat die Ic's exact zijn waar je het over hebt, en dat proberen. en dan ga ik de dvd van ubuntu weer proberen. :))
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-21
<NeukmnMoeder> hy
<nezz> turkeeee:p
<OerHeks> hoi Fujisan
<OerHeks> ow tl
<mehmet_> hallo
<JapyDooge> hallo
<mehmet_> ık heb hulp nodıg bıj ubuntu 9ç04
<JapyDooge> da's te zien
<mehmet_> 9.04 op een sony laptop
<JapyDooge> wat is het probleem?
<mehmet_> navıgatıe van fırefox doet het nıet
<JapyDooge> je hebt geen verbinding?
<mehmet_> hoe kan ık het reınstallerenşi?
<mehmet_> reınstalleren?
<JapyDooge> hmm dat kan natuurlijk
<JapyDooge> als je een terminal opent
<szal> 9.04 is dood, installeer iets nieuwers
<mehmet_> wel verbındıng maar als ık een pagına terug wıl doet het nıet
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> je kan proberen 'sudo aptitude remove firefox' en 'sudo aptitude install firefox' op je terminal te doen
<mehmet_> ık heb een usb stıc van 11ç04 maar ık kan het nıet ınstalleren
<szal> hoezo niet?
<mehmet_> er ıs ook wındows  op de dısk
<szal> en?
<erkan^> heb je ook wubi geprobeerd?
<mehmet_> ık ben geen Lınux gebruıker  dus hoe moet dat?
<mehmet_> Erkan , kan ık je straks bellen?
<mehmet_> ık kan beter ın Turks vragen
<Sjimmie> mehmet_: sudo apt-get --purge firefox; rm -r ~/.mozilla; sudo apt-get install firefox
<mehmet_> mıjn nummer ıs 06-45554041
<Sjimmie> oh klein foutje, sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<szal> Sjimmie: ik betwijfel dat hij daarmee Firefox opnieuw geïnstalleerd krijgt
<mehmet_> een ander probleem ıs lınks boven applıcatıes knop doet het ook nıet
<szal> mehmet_: zoals gezegd, 9.04 is dood en wij supporten het niet (meer)
<mehmet_> ok
<Sjimmie> klopt :)
<mehmet_> als ık de usb stıc ın doet met de laatste versıe van ubuntu
<mehmet_> hoe moet ık dan ınstalleren?
<szal> http://wubi-installer.org/support.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide <- indien jouw Engels voor iets goed is ;)
<szal> voordeel: geen partitionering nodig..  nadeel: beperkte spatie (30 GB of zo), problemen met de virtuele hardeschijf zijn moeilijk op te lossen
<szal> maar indien je voor die 9.04 al een partitie (of meerdere) hebt, kan je die eenvoudig overschrijven
<szal> daarvoor zal het handig zijn om iets van de partitielayout te weten -> sudo fdisk -l <- naar een pastebin aub
<szal> <offtopic> ik heb veel Turken hier in Duitsland horen zeggen dat ze Nederlands een afschuwelijke taal vinden ;) </offtopic>
<JapyDooge> haha szal
<szal> Thomas_de_Graaff: als je je NickServ-wachtwoord invoert als serverwachtwoord, zal je geen probleem meer hebben met vertraagde identificatie
<OerHeks> of een delay > set irc_join_delay 10
<OerHeks> 10 mag ook 16384 zijn ,.. dan heeft u tijd om de senseo te starten.
<JapyDooge> lol
<szal> mehmet_: ben je er nog?
<mehmet_> halloö Szal
<mehmet_> ık ben weer terug
<mehmet_> ık kan applıcatıons nıet open krıjgen
<szal> mehmet_: zie boven..  en fix je keyboardlayout voor Nederlands ^^
<mehmet_> maar wel als ık als gast ınlogt
<mehmet_> als beheerder  kan ik applıcations nıet openen
<mehmet_> ik wil wel upgraden maar hoe moet ik het doen?
<szal> upgraden zal wel een langdurig proces zijn, herinstalleren met een nieuwere versie gaat stukken sneller
<mehmet_> ok.graag
<mehmet_> hoe moet ik te werk gaan?
<mehmet_> hij staat op een usb stic
<szal> [11:12:11] <szal> daarvoor zal het handig zijn om iets van de partitielayout te weten -> sudo fdisk -l <- naar een pastebin aub
<mehmet_> ok maar ik kan de applications links boven niet openen
<mehmet_> waar moet command in?
<szal> in de terminal
<mehmet_> hoe kom ik in de terminal?
<szal> als pastebinit er al was voor Karmic, doet het nog beter met 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit', dan hoef je alleen de URL hier in de chat te kopiëren die deze uitspuit
<szal> geen flauw idee wat er met "applications links boven" bedoelt is..  /me is geen Gnome-gebruiker
<Snicksie> in gnome heb je bovenaan in de oude versie een balk met daarin applications - places - system links staan :)
<mehmet_> klopt en ik kan appç nşet openen
<mehmet_> hoe kan ik anders command invoeren?
<mehmet_> app. niet openen
<JapyDooge> ctrl+alt+f2 ? :)
<Snicksie> ctrl-alt-t zou een terminal moeten openen als ik het me goed herinner.. maar alt-f2 zou ook een menu moeten geven waarin je commando's kan invoeren
<Snicksie> ctrl-alt-f2 is puur een terminal, dan kun je natuurlijk niet copy-pasten ;)
<Snicksie> maar een terminal-venster kun je wel uit copy-pasten
<szal> mehmet_: hoezo kan je die niet openen?
<Snicksie> alt-f2 zal denk ik niet de output geven, terwijl je die wel nodig hebt... laat het dus maar op ctrl-alt-t als die werkt en anders ctrl-alt-f(1-6)
<szal> Snicksie: Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<Snicksie> goed punt :)
<szal> of wat ook precies de naam was; 'k heb laatst Gnome gebruikt toen ik een paar dagen lang FC6 geïnstalleerd had kort voordat F7 uitkwam ^^
<Snicksie> gnome-terminal was denk ik de juiste naam inderdaad :)
<JapyDooge> ik vermoed dat mehmet direct ctrl+alt+f2 deed en niet wist hoe 'ie terug naar z'n gui moest? :+
<Snicksie> maybe
<mehmet_> hallo.
<mehmet_> ik heb 9.04 Ubuntu op laptop en win xp
<mehmet_> ik heb ubuntu 11.0 op usb
<mehmet_> het lukt me niet
<mehmet_> hoe moet ik oud versie wervijderen en nieuwe inst. doen?
<mehmet_> is er iemand die mij kan helpen?
<camco89> hallo allemaal
<camco89> hello
<camco89> sombody here
<camco89> ?
<Sjimmie> hoi
<Sjimmie> !en
<CH__> Dag Sjimmie.
<RichardJ> hmm, eens een spelletje russische roulette proberen, *nix-style: `ps aux | awk '{ print $2; }' | sort -R | head -n 1 | sudo xargs kill -9`
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<tiempjuuh> doe maar niet :P
<RichardJ> tiempjuuh: nou, er is nu een plugin voor m'n browser vastgelopen :P
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> dan sluit je de browser toch?
<RichardJ> ik ben benieuwd wanneer iets kritieks kapotgaat
<tiempjuuh> is het gelukt?
<RichardJ> ik ben benieuwd wanneer iets kritieks kapotgaat
<Snicksie> lol :p
<Snicksie> je script killt zometeen gwn zichzelf RichardJ ;)
<alex-> Ik heb een beetje een probleem met internet op school.
<alex-> Als ik verbinding maak dan gaat dat verbindings icoontje op en neer, en daarna lijkt de animatie zich te herhalen.
<alex-> Na een tijdje zegt hij; verbinding verbroken; u bent nu offline.
<alex-> Ik draai ubuntu 11.04 met de gnome 2.0 interface
<alex-> Ik kom er maar op 1 manier in; rebooten op windows, verbinding maken met het netwerk, rebooten op ubuntu, opnieuw verbinding maken. Op deze manier doet hij het soms.  Maar als ik de laptop dichtklap (stand-by) en daarna weer open doe, moet ik het hele 'ritueel' herhalen om verbinding te krijgen. Is er niet iets makkelijkers?
<joris> He weet iemand hier hoe hibernate en suspend in de nederlandse versie van ubuntu worden vertaald?
<alex-> standby (of stand-by) en slaapstand
<alex-> slaapstand = ram naar hdd en helemaal uti
<alex-> standby is laag stroomverbruik en snel weer aan
<joris> ah dank alex
<joris> dus hibernate wordt vertaald als slaapstand
<alex-> als dat helemaal uit is, ja
<joris> ja volgens mij is dat helemaal uit
<alex-> hibernate = slaapstand
<alex-> suspend = standby
<alex-> Iemand die mij kan helpen?
<joris> waarmee?
<alex-> Ik heb een beetje een probleem met internet op school. Als ik verbinding maak dan gaat dat verbindings icoontje op en neer, en daarna lijkt de animatie zich te herhalen. Na een tijdje zegt hij; verbinding verbroken; u bent nu offline. Ik draai ubuntu 11.04 met de gnome 2.0 interface. 	Ik kom er maar op 1 manier in; rebooten op windows, verbinding maken met het netwerk, rebooten op ubuntu,...
<alex-> ...opnieuw verbinding maken. Op deze manier doet hij het soms. Maar als ik de laptop dichtklap (stand-by) en daarna weer open doe, moet ik het hele 'ritueel' herhalen om verbinding te krijgen. Is er niet iets makkelijkers?
<joris> wireless?
<alex-> ja
<joris> En hij doet het wel op andere netwerken dan school?
<alex-> Ja
<alex-> Thuis doet hij het gewoon prima
<joris> en je school werkt met een preshared key?
<joris> dus de hele school logt in met hetzelfde password?
<alex-> Ja
<alex-> nee
<alex-> onbeveiligd netwerk
<joris> oh ok
<alex-> en als je verbinding gemaakt hebt dan moet je naar internet gaan, willekeurige site bezoeken, en dan krijg je zo'n inlogvenster
<alex-> waar je in moet loggen met je school username & password
<alex-> Maar dit krijg ik nog niet omdat hij nog niet het netwerk zelf in komt
<joris> oh ok
<alex-> alle andere mensen komen er wel in
<alex-> en die draaien vanalles; windows xp, windows 7, windows vista, ubuntu, android, ios, os x, etc
<joris> ook ubuntu?
<alex-> ja
<alex-> staat ook in het lijstje
<alex-> M'n informatica leraar (tevens systeembeheerder over het windows netwerk) heeft ook een laptop met ubuntu, en die kan gewoon verbinding maken zonder problemen. Hij wist niet wat het probleem bij mij kon zijn...
<joris> tja vaag, het enige wat ik dan kan bedenken is dat het met je browser te maken heeft.
<alex-> Hoezo?
<alex-> Hij komt het netwerk zelf niet in
<alex-> Hij kan geen verbinding maken met het wifi netwerk
<alex-> Dat is browser onafhankelijk
<joris> nee precies dan kan het dat ook niet zijn
<alex-> http://ns2.botskool.com/sites/default/files/image/ubuntu-wifi.jpg
<joris> Ik dacht eraan omdat het wel werkt als je net met windows ingelogd bent geweest
<alex-> na een tijdje krijg ik dit; http://www.wfu.edu/~yipcw/is/wireless/ubuntu/images/ubuntu-wfu-wireless-4a-disconnected.gif
<alex-> omdat hij geen verbinding kan maken
<joris> Tja het is een vreemd probleem, vooral omdat het wel werkt als je ingelogd bent geweest via windows.
<alex-> (en verbinding gemaakt heb met het desbetreffende netwerk)
<joris> Sorry, maar ik ben bang dat ik je hier niet heel veel verder kan helpen. Je zou eens kunnen proberen met een wireless dongle
<joris> Als  het dan wel werkt dan weet je dat het iets met je chipset te maken heeft...
<alex-> bedankt voor de tip, ik zal hem morgen mee nemen :D
<joris> lspci | grep Network op de command line om uit te vinden welke wireless chipset je hebt
<alex-> broadcom nogiets
<alex-> uit m'n hoofd
<alex-> zit nu niet op die laptop
<lg188> hallo
<Piratelv> Hi
<lg188> ik weet niet als het algemeen met ubuntu te maken heeft maar hoe kan ik zeker weten als mij externe harde schijf kapot is ?
<lg188> ik heb nu een hdd insteken
<Piratelv> Als hij een 'klikkent' of anders dan normaal geluid maakt. Als hij steeds bij de zelfde folder niet de inhoud kan lezen.
<lg188> maar die draait niet meer
<lg188> of zo in stote
<lg188> stoten*
<lg188> alsof hij op gang komt maar niet verder kan
<lg188> en is ie dan nog herstelbaar ?
<Piratelv> Wordt hij nog gezien in disk utillity?
<lg188> nu draait em wel
<lg188> na 5minuten van haperen
<Piratelv> ok, niet aan de bestanden zitten. Nog niet.
<lg188> ik zie hem nog niet herkend
<Piratelv> Kun je eerst even de smart dat uitlezen? Dat doe je via systeem->administrator-> schijf beheer
<lg188> uhm
<lg188> administrator?
<Piratelv> Ik heb zelf geen nederlands ubuntu versie. Ik kan iets naast de benaming zitten.
<lg188> ben op usb op t moment
<Piratelv> Welke versie?
<lg188> 11.10 denk ik
<lg188> jup
<lg188> a gevonden
<lg188> disk utililty
<lg188> of zoiets
<alex-> joris: 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Piratelv> Dat is je draadloze netwerk adapter
<Piratelv> ow oeps, andere persoon :)
<lg188> Piratelv: en heb gevonden, geen smart info leesbaar
<lg188> is al een beetje oude
<Piratelv> Dan is warschijnlijk de schijf geheel overleden.
<lg188> nope
<lg188> ik kan em nog lezen
<lg188> moet em handmatig mounten
<lg188> ok om op die harde shijf nu een ubuntu te gooien
<Piratelv> Raar zelfs wat oudere schijven hadden al smart.
<lg188> ik denk dat em van 2005-7 is
<lg188> maaruhm die ubuntu wilt op mijn c: schijf installen denk ik
<joris> He alex: die wireless werkte vast niet out of the box... of wel?
<lg188> mhm nvm, tot later
<alex-> joris: geloof het niet, moest er een driver voor installeren
<alex-> of misschien wel
<alex-> weet niet meer
<alex-> iig, ik kreeg gevraagd of ik driver wou installeren; dus ik dacht; waarom ook niet
<joris> Zeer waarschijnlijk geen open source drivers, maar of dat ook met dit probleem te maken heeft..
<alex-> joris: thuis werkt alles wel gewoon
<lg188> hey,
<lg188> is er een tool die het mogelijk maakt om vanuit ubuntu een windows harde schijf te defragmenteren ?
<joris> alex: ja maar dat heb ik al eens eerder meegemaakt, er kan een specifiek driver probleem zijn met een bepaald type encryptie
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-22
<pjotter> Hallo mede-nachtbraker. Een vraag: Als ik in Ubuntu een bestand met een onbekende extentie wil openen, krijg ik een keuzelijst met applicaties te zien. In de loop der tijd zijn in deze tijd, om de een of andere reden, heel erg veel dubbele entries in gekomen. Ik zie bijvoorbeeld 20 entries die 'Wine' heten. Mijn vraag: hoe haal ik al die verkeerde entries weg? OF: Hoe kan ik lijst weer op zijn default stand zetten?
<OerHeks> pjotter, ik zit niet op gnome, maar is dit niet de oplossing ? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520195
<pjotter> Hai OerHeks
<pjotter> Ik denk het wel. Bedankt!
<pjotter> Volgens dat forum moet ik de bestanden in ~/.local/share/applications verwijderen
<OerHeks> ik vind ook dit, voor 10.10 > http://greeennotebook.com/2010/11/clean-up-the-open-with-menu-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<OerHeks> hij vertelt dat in /usr/share/applications/ de instellingen van jouw persoonlijk staan, niet voor andere users
<pjotter> ok
<OerHeks> succes
<pjotter> thanks.. Eerst even alles doorlezen :)
<OerHeks> je hebt beide ingangen, dus je komt er wel uit :-)
<pjotter> Die tweede ziet er hoopvol uit. Die spreekt over een ubuntu-tweak programma
<pjotter> hoera gelukt
<OerHeks> nice
<pjotter> Op die tweede pagina stond nog een goede tip. Als je in ~/.local/share/applications de dubbele entries eerst 'executable' maakt, vernderd de naam in de wine-applicatie. Dan zie je meteen wat je weggooit. Scheelt een stuk met uitzoeken. :)
<pjotter> Bedankt Oerheks!
<OerHeks> ah ja, dat is een mooie manier van shiften
<JanC> OerHeks: die mappen zijn een freedesktop.org spec, en dus niet GNOME-specifiek...
<JanC> KDE, XFCE, etc. gebruiken dat ook
<JanC> als reactie op je "ik zit niet op gnome, maar"
<Kubera> Hallo
<Kubera> Ik heb een Mac en wil Ubuntu uitproberen via mijn USB-stick. Ik dl nu Ubuntu 11.10; 64-bit, want ik gebruik een 2.13 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo.
<Kubera> Ik heb net de video "iso to dmg in mac" bekeken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGLQdVSfrCA
<Kubera> Volgens mij gaat het wel lukken, maar hij dl 'm erg traag.. :s
<Snicksie> hm, Kubera, op mac is dat perfect mogelijk ;)
<Kubera> Bedankt Snicksie!
<Snicksie> ik heb hier ook ubuntu op draaien. Het enige dat je best wel zult doen is de extra's voor mac installeren. ik geef je even de link :)
<Snicksie> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa : die PPA moet je dan toevoegen aan je ubuntu.
<Snicksie> ik zal even verder zoeken wat ik recent iemand anders ook had aangeraden voor ubuntu op mac :)
<Snicksie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745839/ >> 't kan redelijk technisch zijn, de links die er bij staan. niet alles is specifiek voor mac, maar het is wat ik persoonlijk erg handig vind ;)
<OerHeks> netjes
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen: Fout bij aankoppelen USB DISK - Not Authorized
<erkan^> ?
<alex-> joris: was vergeten wifi stick mee te nemen dus heb niet kunnen testen. overigens werkte het netwerk wel out of the box na een tijdje
<joris> alex: ah ok, het blijft een raar probleem, vooral omdat je leraar (met ubuntu) er geen last van heeft
<alex-> klasgenoot van me met een mbp heeft er ook last van
<alex-> (mac book pro)
<alex-> joris: ^
<alex-> Iemand die #openmediavault gebruikt?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-23
<idefix> is er een chatkanaal voor html vragen?
<CasW> Probeer #html
<CH__> Of vraag het in offtopic desnoods.
<idefix> waar ik nog steeds gebanned ben, ik heb mijn leven gebeterd! ik weet nu wat een trol is, ik ben er geen! laat mij weer toe alsjeblieft!!
<Kubera> Hallo, ik wil Ubuntu via mijn usb-stick op mijn Mac proberen. Ik heb ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso 'converted' naar ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.img en alle andere stappen, maar het ging volgens mij toch fout ergens. Mijn USB stick is niet meer "readable". Snapt iemand wat er nu eigenlijk precies gebeurt tijdens het proces en/of hoe ik Ubuntu alsnog kan uitproberen?
<MonkeyDust> er is een support pagina over
<Kubera> waar?
<MonkeyDust> moment
<Kubera> thanks
<MonkeyDust> ok, veel, zoek eens naar "wiki ubuntu on a macbook" of zo
<Kubera> ok, thanks, zal es kijke
<Kubera> hmm, ik ga 'm toch maar branden ik (op cd) denk ik
<OerHeks> omzetten naar .img heb ik nooit van gehoord
<OerHeks> gewoon unetbootin  (linux, windows, apple) gebruiken >> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kubera> dat staat erbij...Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil (e.g.,
<OerHeks> en de mactel pagina volgen
<Kubera> ik heb alles van http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Kubera> Bedankt mensen. Het wordt laat hier (in Kuala Lumpur); ik zal morgen verder surfen en kijken hoe ik dit het beste kan oplossen. Thanks!
<idefix> hoe kan je de ontbrekende karakters in de character map toevoegen? overal waar een vierkent met cijfers en letters erin staat ontbreekt iets toch?
<szal> idefix: een font gebruiken die deze karakters heeft
<idefix> szal en die add je gewoon met sudo apt get install font?
<CasW> Weet iemand hier waarom mijn bluetooth headset niet op A2DP gezet wil worden (bij geluidsinstellingen -> hardware -> headset -> profiel)? Ik gebruik Ubuntu 11.10 met LXDE
<CasW> Ah, opgelost. Hij moest met nog een Bluetooth-kanaal verbinden of zo...
<Kubera> Hallo, ik probeer Ubuntu via mijn usb-stick op mijn Mac te draaien. Snapt iemand het proces op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick ?
<Kubera> ergens ging er iets fout (een paar keer)...
<Kubera> anders brand ik hem toch maar op een cd...
<tiempjuuh> wellicht is dat het simpelst ja :)
<OerHeks> waarom gebruik je unetbootin niet ? ( link een uur of wat gelee gegeven)
<Kubera> o ja, die was ik vergeten.. ff kijken..
<Kubera> ik ben hem aan het dl
<Kubera> beetje traag hier
<Kubera> o, hij is binnen
<Kubera> uh, OerHeks, kun je mij ajb stap voor stap vertellen wat ik moet doen? :s
<OerHeks> unetbootin heeft 2 keuzes, je kan de iso er mee downloaden en op usb zetten, of een beschikbare iso selecteren, de rest wijst zich vanzelf
<Kubera> hmm, ik lees net: "Note that resulting USB drives are bootable only on PCs (not on Macs)."
<OerHeks> wat raar .. maar goed, ik heb geen mac.
<Kubera> hmm, ik heb de iso al
<Kubera> hmm
<OerHeks> deze manier heeft wel gewerkt.
<alex-> Dit ziet er echt geweldig uit; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q25lYk75dcA
<alex-> Snap alleen niet waarom Ubuntu Unity zo door je strot duwt voor de desktop versie...
<Kubera> op 'n pc vast, maar op 'n mac..?
<Kubera> hmm
<OerHeks> omdat ubuntu anders zo saai word.
<OerHeks> check unity tweak ding > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<OerHeks> unity is eigenlijk nog niet af.
<alex-> Ja, maar waarom implenteren ze het dan
<alex-> Als het nog niet af is
<alex-> Als ik MyUnity draai krijg ik een vage foutmelding
<alex-> Ik bedoel; het is goed als ze Unity er naast zetten, maar waarom dan niet gewoon oude gnome er ook bij zetten..
<OerHeks> dit komt door gnome3
<OerHeks> ubuntu wil een eigen DM, mint heeft een ding dat op gnome2 moet lijken, etc
<OerHeks> goed bugreports indienen, dan word het vanzelf beter.
<alex-> DM is toch login-screen?
<OerHeks> nee
<alex-> Display Manager
<alex-> ah
<alex-> Waarom willen ze dat dan?
<alex-> Ik ben een fan van integratie met mediaspelers/emailclients in de bovenste balk, maar niet van Unity. Helaas gaat de overstap op 11.10 / 12.04 toch gepaard met Unity...
<OerHeks> je kan ook gnome-shell of fluxbox of KDE installeren, wat je wil
<OerHeks> de ontwikkeling staat niet stil, als je dat niet wil, dan val je buiten de boot. gnome2 word verder niet meer ontwikkeld.
<alex-> Gnome-shell != gnome2 ?
<OerHeks> nee
<alex-> Als ik zo aan het zoeken ben kom ik tot de conclusie dat het Gnome 3 is.
<OerHeks> dat is de standaard gnome-shell bij 3
<alex-> Waar ik absoluut niet op over wil stappen.
<MonkeyDust> hoe lang gaat gnome 2 nog bestaan?
<MonkeyDust> ik bedoel: ondersteund worden
<alex-> Vind het wel prettig werken. Ook omdat me computer geen Unity aan kan (simpelweg niet krachtig genoeg).
<alex-> Het jammere van Ubuntu vind ik dat je na een paar jaar geen software meer kunt installeren. Bij Windows kan dit wel...
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate  "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions  dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OerHeks> even goed zoeken, en je vind wel een oude mirror .. v.a. 8.04 moet wel lukken, dacht ik
<Herwin> Ik heb een tar.gz met driver gedownload hoe kan ik deze installleren?
<Herwin> ik heb hem uitgepakt,
<tiempjuuh> doe in de terminal cd <locatie van map>
<Herwin> hoe kom ik daar want ik doe cd Downloads>cdroot>Linux daar komt die dan niet
<tiempjuuh> waar heb je hem staan?
<tiempjuuh> en waarvoor zijn de drivers?
<Herwin> Downloads in de map cdroot staat een instal bestand
<Herwin> autorun heet die
<tiempjuuh> waarvoor zijn de drivers?
<Herwin> samsung drivers voor de printer
<Herwin> ml-1665
<tiempjuuh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626572
<alex-> OerHeks: ik vind 10.04 het prettigste werken op oude hardware. maar na een paar jaar moet ik dan gaan upgraden...
<alex-> Weet iemand hoe je zo'n knopje krijgt om het aan/uit te schuiven bij wifi?; http://i.imgur.com/KfifY.jpg
<Herwin> zal eens kijken snap er niet veel van met sudo en repostivery zoiets, ben net nieuw met dit ubuntu
<OerHeks> meneer thorvalt is gek op LXDE geloof ik
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> ik kijk even verder
<OerHeks> hmm mijn ml-1665 lazer doet het OOTB ... sinds 11.04 dacht ik al
<Herwin> thx iedergeval
<OerHeks> aansluiten en er gebeurt vanzelf wat ..
<Herwin> mijn printer draait papier erdoor maar geen tekst erop
<OerHeks> oke
<tiempjuuh> Herwin: in welke versie zit je
<tiempjuuh> oer: een lazer? =D
<Herwin> ik gebruik printerdriver uit ubuntu 1610 ik heb ml-1665
<OerHeks> open eens in je browser localhost:631
<Herwin> laser
<OerHeks> en zet daar de resolutie op 600x600
<Herwin> heb ik
<OerHeks> hmm dan snap ik het niet.
<Herwin> localhost gedaan zie allemaal dingen staan
<OerHeks> dit is een goede start om de terminal te leren kennen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<OerHeks> ja bovenste grijze balk, rechts printers
<OerHeks> en dan op je printer klikken, keuze administration, set default options
<JanC> Herwin: die Samsung wordt volgens mij toch standaard ondersteund in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja, ik heb hem ook, JanC
<Herwin> 600 dpi
<Herwin> Description:	Samsung ML-1660 Series Location:	 Driver:	Samsung ML-1651N Foomatic/Postscript (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing) Connection:	usb://Samsung/ML-1660%20Series Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided
<OerHeks> usb is goed, a4 is goed ...
<JanC> Herwin: dat probleem met lege pagina's, heb je dat bij alles wat je probeert te printen?  (vb. PDFs, LibreOffice, Firefox, etc.)
<Herwin> Niet mogelijk om commando naar printerstuurprogramma te versturen!      Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-command'!
<JanC> OerHeks: zo nieuw! ik heb nog een Samsung ML-1610...  ;)
<Herwin> libre gedaan werkt niet
<Herwin> ik zoek bij printers naar samsung geeft geen resultaat
<OerHeks> 66 euro bij computerland, ik denk half jaar gelee. met een pak papier, afgedwongen ipv korting.
<Herwin> ik heb drivers van de website van samsung tar.gz die krijg ik niet geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> dat hoeft toch niet meer, hij word toch al herkent ?
<Herwin> ik ben nieuw met ubuntu maar ik zie filmpjes op internet ik doe alles hetzelfde niets werkt op mijn computer
<Herwin> als ik wil printen doet hij niets
<Herwin> ikk krijg niets geinstalleerd op ubuntu
<OerHeks> ow je hebt ubuntu geinstalleerd, heb je restricted extra's geinstalleerd ?
<Herwin> nee
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<OerHeks> dit is een goede start, om codex, webtools en nog wat dingen te installeren, die niet op de cd gezet mogen worden, maar wel vrij zijn.
<Herwin> dan werkt het wel?
<OerHeks> ja, dan heb je java en flash
<OerHeks> dan kan je youtube e.d. wel afspelen
<Herwin> thx tot de volgende vragen ronde fijne avond
<OerHeks> succes
<Herwin> dankje
<JanC> Herwin: heb je die officiël Samsung-drivers proberen installeren?
<alex-> Onstabiel internet hier zeg...
<frans_> Hoi mensen, na verloop van tijd (een x aantal keren opstarten van het systeem) gaat er automatisch gecontroleerd worden op schijffouten, dat is bij mij ook gebeurd en kreeg toen een melding over geconstateerde fouten, heb toen naar mijn idee niet de juiste toets ingedrukt(kon niet zien welke dat moest zijn) en nu zit ik met het probleem dat de computer niet meer opstart, heb via de Live cd geprobeerd met diskutilities te controleren op fouten
<frans_> maar die geeft OK aan, weet iemand raad of heeft een verwijzing naar hoe dit op te lossen draai 11.10 op AMD64
<MonkeyDust> fsck dient om een schijf op fouten te controlleren
<JanC> frans_: wta bedoel je met “dat de computer niet meer opstart”
<JanC> ?
<hansw> re
<OerHeks> :-)
<burn> iemand een idee hoe ik mountpoint namen edit van Nautilus
<burn> in de file manager wisselt ie 2 namen om
<burn> terwijl ik in de terminal duidelijk kan zien dat ze omgekeerd gemount zijn
<MonkeyDust> hoe ziet je mount eruit?
<hansw> Wat staat er in je /etc/fstab?
<MonkeyDust> typ mount|pastebinit en plak de url hier
<burn> MonkeyDust: klassieke lijnen hoor
<burn> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747510/
<MonkeyDust> wat mis ik? dat is geen linux
<burn> heh?
<burn> dat zijn de 4 lijnen die de 2 omgewisselde partities omvatten uit men fstab
<MonkeyDust> ah, een uittreksel
<burn> zoiets ja
<burn> kan je niets aan zien
<burn> wees gerust
<hansw> allemaal windows
<burn> ja, 2 ntfs partities
<frans_> Sorry was ff bezig heb mbv de Live cd opnieuw geupdated kan er nu weer in en overal bij maar heb per ongeluk engels geinstalleerd en wil graag in het nederlands verder maar kan zo 123 niet vinden hoe dat moet, vindt wel iets over nederlands updaten maar dat is dus niet wat ik bedoel, vind wel Flemisch in Synaptic maar daar woon ik niet, wel er dichtbij dat wel!
<MonkeyDust> language packages installeren
<hansw> frans_, je kunt de juiste taal zetten in je .profile
<MonkeyDust> of bedoel je dat niet
<hansw> nl_NL ofzo
<hansw> ow, kan ook al grafisch
<hansw> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<frans_> MonkeyDust ik vind in synaptic bij language packages alleen engels
<OerHeks> herstart de live cd in nederlands ?
<frans_> hansw ik gebruik 11.10 maar kzal eens kijken of het zo lukt
<hansw> ow, live cd?
<hansw> zie OerHeks opmerking
<frans_> Goeie Oerheks maar daar had ik nu ff geen zin in en dacht het sneller te kunnen oplossen maar dat is ook een sugestie idd!
<burn> ok, gevonden, de partitie labels waren dezelfde
<frans_> Kzal toch maar eens gaan voor Dutch;Flemisch kijken wat het doet, alvast bedankt jullie voor de info!
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<hansw> Ik zou me de tering zoeken bij een .nl interface
<hansw> bij een .de interface ook trouwens
<OerHeks> er is een tooltje dat je om kan switchen, kost tijd en geheugen enzo
<OerHeks> maar voor demonstratie wel aardig.
<hansw> ik hoef geen gui's te supporten, dus een taal is zo gezet :-)
<hansw> en tot nu toe zijn alle nix servers waar ik op kom default, alle 40+ gewoon default engels
<OerHeks> ik hoop idd dat de vertaalgekte niet zo diep gaat, dat chown plots verandereigenaar heet :-D
<OerHeks> oeps, offtopic geloof ik
<hansw> nee, totaal ontopic
<hansw> abdruckbehehr ofzo
<hansw> je moet voor de aardigheid eens met die talen spelen
<frans_> So het werkt weer, het is dus idd Dutch;Flemisch als instelling en krijg dan niet de Vlaamse vertaling!
<MonkeyDust> ah, een Belg
<idefix> als je browser om iedere haverklap zwart/wit/grijs wordt en na een paar seconden pas weer in kleur, wat is dan de bottleneck op je PC? is het geheugen? is het je videokaart? is het geheugen op je videokaart?
<OerHeks> de opbouw vergt veel tijd = geheugen
<hansw> of een combi, of je hebt rare dingen aanstaan zoals support voor behinderte
<hansw> sorry voor het half duits
<OerHeks> of als hij die pagina van je swap moet halen, gebeurt dit ook.
<idefix> wat is het commando om te zien hoeveel geheugen je hebt?
<OerHeks> free
<idefix> ik heb maar 30076 free, dat lijkt me nogal weinig
<OerHeks> van de hoeveel ?
<idefix> hebben we het hier over kBs?
<idefix> van de 508908
<OerHeks> en je swap ?
<idefix> 1494004 370016 1123988
<OerHeks> ubuntu vraagt nu ook om 1 gb in de specs.
<OerHeks> dus dat klopt wel, ongeveer.
<idefix> ik heb genoeg?
<OerHeks> nee, 512 is niet geweldig
<idefix> de echte übernerd loopt natuurlijk iedere maand naar de computerwinkel voor het allernieuwste geheugen
<idefix> is er een argument wat je toe kan voegen aan het free commando zodat je kan zien wat voor geheugensticks je in je moederbord hebt?
<OerHeks> nee free is voor werkgeheugen
<idefix> maar dat zijn toch die sticks?
<OerHeks> nee
<idefix> ??
<idefix> weet je dat zeker?
<OerHeks> als je usb geheugensticks bedoelt ..
<idefix> nee ik bedoel die rechthoekige plaatjes die in je moederbord gaan!
<OerHeks> geheugenreepjes, die staat ergens in de lijst lspci
<misnix> sudo dmidecode --type memory
<idefix> toch raar, ik weet wel zeker dat ik er meer dan één geheugenreepje in gestopt heb, maar hij geeft maar één aan met dat commando
<misnix> bij mij geeft ie er 4 van de 4 :-)
<idefix> wat betekent Handle 0x002E precies?
<misnix> geen idee
<misnix> kan je nodig hebben als je in assembler gaat programmeren ;p
<hansw> idefix, als je er weer bent, het is een geheugen adres
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-24
<burn> hmm, gtk3 crashed hier, hoe start ik die soft opnieuw op?
<burn> in de file manager bijvoorbeeld krijg je een heel basic layout
<Remco_> hallo
<Remco_> Ik heb een vraag omtrent HDR
<Herwin> mensen een vraag, ik weet niets van linux, welke os raden julli emij aan wat gemakkelijk is om te installeren wat het doet ik heb ubuntu geprobeerd dat installeren dat gaat nog niet
<Herwin> ik bedoel software erop installeren proggies instal\
<szal> Herwin: waar is het probleem ermee?
<Herwin> ik had ubuntu geinstalleerd, ik krijg de printer niet geinstalleerd geen adobe photyoshop
<Herwin> de videodriver niet van ait
<Herwin> ik heb alles volgens filmpjes en soms met van die sodu code enzo gedaan niks werkte en dan moest ik iets handmatig doen omdat er al iets geinstalleerd was daar kom ik niet uit
<szal> Photoshop is een Windows-programma, dat draai je best op Windows
<Herwin> playonlinus of wine moest het kunnen zeiden zw
<Herwin> ze
<Herwin> oke dat is waar
<Herwin> maar ik krijg de videodriver niet geinstalleerd en de printerdriver niet
<Herwin> wat raad je mij aan om te doen?
<szal> ATI -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<szal> de printerdriver zal wel met een handleiding voor installatie komen
<Herwin> de stappen heb ik genomen op youtube driver downloaden for ubuntu, rechten geven om als bestand uit te voeren en dan install volgens de filmpjes easy, wekrt niet krijg ik soms melding 3d acceleratot niety aanstaat en catelycenter werkt dan ook niet
<Herwin> heb ik allemaal gevolgd werkt niet. welk linux kan ik het beste installeren ubuntu of kubuntu of suse
<Herwin> welk is het makkelijkst om software op te krijgen>
<MonkeyDust> hangt ervan af wat je gemakkelijk vindt
<MonkeyDust> suse is compleet verschillend van debian/ubuntu
<Herwin> wat ik wil is dat ik kan snappen hoe je dingen moet installeren en het werkt daadwerjkelijk ook
<Herwin> wat ik gezien heb van ubuntu ziet er schier uit en alles is gratis
<mandje> schier?
<Herwin> dat is dialect voor leuk of goed
<mandje> schier is grijs in oud hollands geloof ik.
<mandje> schiermonnikoog= eiland van de monnikken in grijze pijen.
 * szal ziet het probleem niet
<Herwin> Gronings Woordafbreking      schier  Bijvoeglijk naamwoord  schier      mooi, knap.     leuk
<mandje> oh. daar leer je nog es wat van.  gronings nog wel.
<Herwin> ik zal je het uitleggen szal, ik heb ubuntu 11.04 geinstalleerd heb van alles geprobeerd te instaleren dat ging niet en dan wilde het niet op nieuw dan moet ik het handmatig verhelpen dat kan ik niet weet niet hoe
<Herwin> toen 10.04 geloof ik lts versie omdat die stabieler zou zijn volgens internet, zelfde dingen tegenaangelopen
<szal> precieze foutmeldingen helpen meer dan algemene uitingen over fouten
<Herwin> ik heb geprobeerd een printerdriver te installeren van samsung, tar.gz bestand uitgepakt dubbelklik op autorun en geen resulltaat
<szal> en wat zei de installatieaanleiding daarvan?
 * szal betwijfelt dat daar iets van dubbelklikken staat
<Herwin> aik heb het precies via installatiehandleiding gevolgd
<Herwin> gister zei iemand heb je plugin van ubuntu geinstalleerd, zal ff kijken hoed die heet
<mandje>  Zo ontstond de naam: schier betekent grijs, en oog is etymologisch hetzelfde als ei in eiland. In 1440 wordt de naam Schiermonnikoog voor het eerst in een akte (van Philips van Bourgondië) genoemd.
<Herwin> Restricted extra's installeren geloof dit
<Herwin> groningen niet hoor, dat is leuk
<mandje> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiermonnikoog     misschien is het dan uit het fries.
<Herwin> zou kunnen mandje
<Herwin> szal welke versie raad je mij aan 11 of 10 ubuntu
<Herwin> ik heb een laptop van 2 jaar oud
<MonkeyDust> 10 wordt niet lang meer ondersteund
<MonkeyDust> ach 10.04 was een LTS
<Herwin> oooh oke dan zeg je je kunt beter 11 nemen?
<MonkeyDust> dat is de meest recente
<MonkeyDust> 11.10
<Herwin> wat is kubuntu
<szal> dat hangt wezenlijk ervan af wat je wilt..  al de recente bang en bling? -> 11.10..  stabiliteit en betrouwbaarheid (ten koste van de actualiteit van de software)? -> 10.04
<szal> Kubuntu = Ubuntu, maar met KDE
<Herwin> ik wil geen extra's ik wil dat het goed en snel draait
<MonkeyDust> moeilijk kiezen he, bij zoveel keuze ;)
<Herwin> wat is KDE
<Herwin> heel lastig
<MonkeyDust> Herwin  http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<szal> KDE -> http://kde.org/
<Herwin> zijn er ubuntu dagen, om gedachten te wisselen en mensen aan het werk te zien met ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> zo ziet 11.10 eruit http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/#
<Herwin> installeert deze ook zelf ati driver en printerdrivers?
<MonkeyDust> begin bij het begin
<MonkeyDust> leer er eerst mee werken
<MonkeyDust> met een Live CD of zo
<Herwin> ik heb al ubuntu 11 10 op mijn laptop geinstalleerd enzo maar liep steeds mis met de drivers instaleren
<MonkeyDust> je wilt meteen alles tegelijk
<Herwin> ik moet meer geduld hebben klopt
<Herwin> heb je voor mij een lijst met codes, sudo en apt en dat soor dingen hoe ik in de terminal naar een map kan navigeren enzo
<Herwin> cd downloads dat soort dingen
<Herwin> welke versie raden jullie dan aan 32 bits of 64?
<Herwin> ik ga ff verder thx for the info
<JapyDooge> Ubuntu Server upgraden over SSH :) spannend
<alex-> gaat dat wel goed?
<alex-> wordt toch altijd afgeraden?\
<alex-> heb je dan downtime?
<JapyDooge> mja wat ze wel mooi hebben gedaan:
<JapyDooge> To make recovery in case of failure easier, an additional sshd will
<JapyDooge> be started on port '1022'. If anything goes wrong with the running
<JapyDooge> ssh you can still connect to the additional one.
<JapyDooge> maarja kan die machine fysiek niet benaderen
<JapyDooge> dus weinig opties :P
<alex-> heb je downtime dan of niet?
<JapyDooge> goeie vraag
<JapyDooge> ga ik wel vanuit
<JapyDooge> hij zal toch willen rebooten voor een verse kernel
<JapyDooge> maar dat maakt met deze doos niet zoveel uit
<JapyDooge> wordt eigenlijk alleen gebruikt voor het compileren van van alles en nog wat
<Jeeves_> Ik heb al een paar honderd keer servers via ssh geupgrade
<Jeeves_> sterker nog, ik ben er nog nooit voor naartoe geweest :)
<JapyDooge> To finish the upgrade, a restart is required.
<JapyDooge> If you select 'y' the system will be restarted.
<JapyDooge> ja dus alex-
<alex-> Nee ik bedoel; downtime tijdens het upgraden.
<alex-> Niet tijdens het herstarten..
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> dunno :p
<hansw> oioi
<OerHeks> avondjes hansw
<hansw> wel grappig, als we mobiel bellen is het heel duur hier, als we naar vaste nummers in het buitenland bellen kost het wel 4 euro 95 per maand
<hansw> gratis naar alle vaste nummers in de buurlanden
<hansw> ow, sorry, offtopic hier
<OerHeks> met  linux-image-2.6.38-13 word de natty-kernel backdoor opgeruimd, netjes.
<OerHeks> http://lwn.net/Articles/469256/
<JanC> OerHeks: "backdoor"?
<OerHeks> ow backport
 * OerHeks pakt zijn leesbril maar weer
<JanC> dat is backport v/d 11.04 kernel voor 10.04 LTS (voor als je de LTS op recente hardware wil draaien, voornamelijk)
<hansw> waarom komen security meldingen van ubuntu niet gewoon op bugtrack ofzo?
<hansw> dsa's komen er netjes, wellicht dat debian beter door heeft wat de systeembeheerder leest
<OerHeks> dat is er wel, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<hansw> OerHeks, waarom zie ik die niet op bugtrack?
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet ..
<OerHeks> er is dus wel een referentie.
<hansw> bugtrack is vanouds her een goede lijst voor security issues, zelfs hp enzo maken er gebruik van
<hansw> en een aantal linux distro's
<alex-> Hoe weet je nou of er geen misbruik van een bugtracker wordt gemaakt?
<alex-> Iemand ziet een bug bij de bugtracker als urgent en gaat hem abusen..
<JanC> hansw: is dat niet een vrag aan bugtrack ipv aan Ubuntu?  ;)
<hansw> JanC, nee, bugtrack zal alleen ontvangen, niet ophalen
<hansw> het is een mailinglist
<hansw> iedereen met een security issue die hij/zij kenbaar wil maken, liefst ook met een fix, kan er naar mailen
<alex-> ah zo
<alex-> niet openbaar dus
<hansw> jawel hoor, als jij de ns site hacked en je post het daar is het openbaar voor heel veel mensen uit het security wereldje en voor mensen die de site volgen
<JanC> hm, ik zal eens navragen waarom USN's niet op BUGTRAQ komen
<hansw> JanC, vermoedelijk omdat ze er van uit gaan dat dsa's alles opvangen :-)
<JanC> hansw: hm, wacht eens even, volgens mij komen die daar wel op?
<hansw> JanC, ow? waarom zie ik ze dan niet op mijn werk?
<hansw> geen recente iig
<JanC> kwamen alleszins
<hansw> 'lets not talk about it, it will not be found'
<OerHeks> werkpuntje voor je, morgen :-D
<OerHeks> met de groeten van JanC en Oer
<JanC> hansw: eerder dit jaar waren er alleszins wel nog
<JanC> ik ben a/h uitzoeken wanneer het stopte
<hansw> ergens in mei gok ik
<hansw> JanC, niet dat ik het nodig heb maar openheid helpt wel degelijk
<OerHeks> vreemd ja
<JanC> hansw: sowieso zijn die bugs "open"
<JanC> er is ene Ubuntu security ML, een webfeed, etc. en de meeste security notice aggregators hebben ze ook (Secunia & co.)
<JanC> hansw: maar ik heb even de vraag gesteld in #ubuntu-hardened
<JanC> (dat is het IRC-kanaal van het security-team)
<hansw> JanC, nogmaals, het maakt mij niet uit, gelukkig dat hp, apple, diverse rh varianten en nog wat andere bedrijven zoals vmware enzo er wel posten :-)
<hansw> owja, en debian :-)
<JanC> hansw: eh, zoals die mail in mei op BUGTRAQ aangeeft, worden USN's sindsdien niet meer opBUGTRAQ gepost...
<hansw> JanC, dat is niet zo slim dus
<JanC> hansw: ik weet ook de exacte reden niet, maar er zijn 10-tallen of honderen security-lijsten ondertussen...?
<JanC> en de meeste hebben die berichten wel (omdat ze zichzelf op de USN mailing list inschrijven)
<hansw> JanC, als hp, apple en vmware er wel regelmatig posten zal het wel een kut lijst zijn :-)
<hansw> owja, oracle geloof ik ook
<JanC> ik weet de geschiedenis van die lijst ook wel (net als die van full-disclosure)
<JanC> en ze blijven uiteraard belangrijk
<hansw> magoe, nogmaals, ik heb ubuntu niet nodig voor het werk, het zou trouwens voor mij wel een eis zijn om het wel te gebruiken
<JanC> en zoals ik zei: kom naar #ubuntu-hardened als je daar iets over wil zeggen/vragen...   ;)
<hansw> JanC, waarom, kunnen ze zelf niet inschatten of het belangrijk is?
<hansw> ik ga slapen, dat is veel belangrijker :-)
<JanC> geen idee... misschien vinden Canonical-klanten het niet belangrijk?
<JanC> al is dat team niet puur Canonical
<hansw> dan zijn die klanten dom, tenzij ze alles met ubuntu doen
<JanC> of ze hebben meerdere bronnen...
<hansw> en dan ga ik er van uit dat die lijst wel ook alle bugs bijhouden, van cisco bijvoorbeeld, of van bind, of van sendmail, of van postfix, of van ....
<JanC> er is hopen software die niet naar BUGTRAQ mailt
<hansw> goed excuus, om ubuntu niet te gebruiken, zelfs cert mailt er zo nu en dan naar
<JanC> hansw: er zijn gratis en betalende lijsten die zelf alles samenbrengen, weet je...
<hansw> gewoon ignoren dus
<hansw> weltrusten
<JanC> sowieos mailt zo goed als geen enkel webframework / CMS daar, lijkt me
<JanC> dus enkel daarop vertrouwen is niet erg slim...
<OerHeks> nu ja, hansw weet nu meer.
<OerHeks> missie geslaagd :o)
<JanC> OerHeks: niet echt, ik begrijp niet waarom hij niet elders ook kijkt...  :P
<OerHeks> nou, hij heeft wel bevestiging dat ze daar niet meer gepost worden, zelf ontdekt.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-25
<cbrman> hallo ubuntu leden
<cbrman> ik heb eeb vraag over samba ik probeer een map in een 2e harde schijf te delen in een net werk
<cbrman> ik krijg echter de gast toegang niet actief en een foutmelding in de smb.conf file
<cbrman> hier krijg ik ook geen toegang om te verwijderen en/of te wijzigen heeft iemand een idee?
<szal> Guest ok = yes
<szal> map to guest = Bad user
<szal> ergens is er ook vast te leggen of die share geschreven kan worden, ik geloof in de share zelf
<cbrman> ja klopt echter is de gast grijs
<szal> maar ik ben er ook lang niet meer geslaagd om guestlogin te krijgen; voor mijn eigen LAN maakt dat niet uit, daar share ik gewoon /home
<szal> en log in met de credentials van de smbuser
<cbrman> ik log in als beheer
<szal> wut?
<cbrman> maar krijg dus geen toegang tot etc/samba/smb.conf
<cbrman> ja ik kan het bestand wel openen maar niet verwijderen en of wijzigen
<cbrman> als ik ook op de map sta die ik wil delen en bij de rechten kijk staat er bij bestandstoegang ook een streepje en als ik dit verander in lezen/schrijven schiet het gelijk weer terug naar het streepje??
<cbrman> hoe kan het dat ik geen rechten heb om samba/smb.conf te wijzigen ?
<JanC> cbrman: wat bedoel je met "geen rechten"?
<cbrman> ik kan het bestand niet opslaan
<JanC> als gewone gebruiker niet nee
<cbrman> er zitten fouten in (tenminste die melding krijg ik) en het delen werkt niet dus dat klopt waarschijnlijk ook wel
<JanC> hoe probeer je dat aan te passen?
<cbrman> in de systeem bestanden map etc/samba/smb.conf open ik met getid en dan probeer ik dit te bewerken
<cbrman> alleen kan ik dan de bewerkte file niet opslaan
<JanC> "getid"?
<JanC> ah, gedit bedoel je
<cbrman> sorry typ foutje
<JanC> cbrman: ja, je moet root-rechten hebben daarvoor
<Terminator_> sudo gedit etc/samba/smb.conf
<Terminator_> dan moet het wel lukken cbrman ;)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> nog een "/" voor die "etc" ook  ;)
<Terminator_> true
<Terminator_> had gewoon gekopieerd van hem ;)
<JanC> en misschien beter gksu gebruiken
<Terminator_> hmja
<Terminator_> maar hoeft niet toch?
<Terminator_> wat is het verschil eigenlijk?
<JanC> hoeft niet, maar beginners vinden het makkelijker, denk ik
<JanC> en mogelijk is er een klein verschil qua doorgelaten omgevingsvariabelen
<JanC> maar dat zou ik eens moeten nakijken  ;)
<JanC> er is natuurlijk ook nog die uitbreiding voor nautilus
<Terminator_> ah, ok :)
<Terminator_> ach, sudo + wat je wilt doen lijkt me meest eenvoudig om te onthouden ::P
<cbrman> ok ik ben erin en kan wat veranderen
<JanC> cbrman: let wel op met wat je allemaal verandert zo als root
<Terminator_> yup
<JanC> ik bedoel ook buiten samba
<cbrman> nu kijken hoe het komt dat ik ik mijn gasten geen toegang hebben
<Terminator_> elke wijziging is toegestaan
<Terminator_> maar kan dus ook alles verpesten..
<cbrman> kan het zijn dat er in smb.conf in het deel homes guest op yes moet staan?
<cbrman> en bij global staat security=share als ik dit weg haal is dan de beveiliging weg zodat het zichtbaar is in de rest van het netwerk
<cbrman> hmm gast toegang bij mappen is nog steeds grijs......
<JanC> sudo restart smbd
<JanC> helpt dat?
<JanC> of reload ipv restart
<cbrman> hmm het werkt nog niet... kan ik niet het bestand verwijderen samba deinstalleren en na een herstart samba weer opnieuw installeren zodat de rechten voor gast toegang weer hersteld worden
<cbrman> als ik op de deelmap sta rechter muisknop en eigenschappen aanklik wil ik daar bestandstoegang wijzigen maar dit gaat telkens terug naar -
<cbrman> ik ben nu met gadmin-samba bezig dit lijkt de oplossing te gaan worden
<Piratelv> Enige idee waarom een ubuntu 10.10 een kubuntu 11.04 pc niet ziet via avahi? Zit nu al een uur te prutsen
<Somelauw> Hoi, ik wil iets leren over hoe ik ssh veiliger kan krijgen.
<CasW> Nog veiliger? Hoezo?
<Somelauw> In auth.log zie ik staan: sshd[3869]: Failed password for invalid user amanda from XXX.XXX.XX.XX port xxxxx ssh2
<Somelauw> Maar is dat nu iemand die mij probeert te hacken?
<Piratelv> Somelauw,  Hangt er van af hoe vaak dat in je log staat.
<CasW> Misschien. Er zijn tal van bots bezig zo veel mogelijk pc's te hacken via een scriptje, dat soort dingen staan ook in de logs van onze NAS.
<Somelauw> Er staan soortgelijke messages in waarin amanda telkens een andere naam is.
<Somelauw> Van hetzelfde ipadres.
<OerHeks> fail2ban is dan een oplossing
<Somelauw> Wel 30x achter elkaar
<Somelauw> En daaronder staan dan 2 winbind messages.
<Somelauw> Maar het is op dit moment niet nodig voor mensen me te ssh-en. Ik kan de service uitschakelen telkens uitschakelen, maar het is misschien beter als het of standaard uitstaat of dat ik zelf kan bepalen welke ipadressen me mogen sshen.
<Somelauw> Want alhoewel ik een veilig wachtwoord heb, geeft me dit niet bepaald mentale rust dat er een kans van 1 op miljard is dat iemand binnenkomt.
<OerHeks> zorg voor backups.
<Piratelv> Je kan ook, als je een oplossing als fail2ban niet wil, je ssh server op een andere poort laten draaien. Dit stopt de meeste automatisch bots
<CasW> Ach, de kans op bijvoorbeeld verkeersongelukken is groter.
<OerHeks> ja, dat is ook een goede basis, andere poort, geen admin account
<Somelauw> OerHeks: Schending van privacy en illegaal gebruik van mijn network vind ik erger dan gegevensverlies.
<Somelauw> Fail2ban lijkt me goed.
<OerHeks> mee eens.
<OerHeks> de service local houden, als je het niet persé nodig hebt vanaf buiten..
<Somelauw> ik wil eigenlijk een lijst maken met mensen(ipadressen, hostnames) die er gebruik van mogen maken.
<OerHeks> host.allow
<Somelauw> Waar zet ik dat?
<Somelauw> Die gebruik ik al of moet ik nog ergens expliciet aanzetten dat die dat moet gebruiken?
<Somelauw> Het bevat een enkele regel sshd: (ipadres)
<OerHeks> host allow en deny host vind ik niet 123 goede tutorial
<OerHeks> wel dit, sumier > http://ubuntuhowto.org/secure-ssh/
<Somelauw> OerHeks: Die doet het even niet (Straks weer proberen)
<OerHeks> deze heb ik ook maar even gebookmarked > http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/17/securing-an-ubuntu-server/
<Somelauw> Die ubuntu howto doet het gewoon niet, maar ik kan de tekst wel uit de source lezen (ook al is dat irritant)
<OerHeks> huh ?
<PH-MJS> Goeieavond allen!
<PH-MJS> Heeft er iemand ervaring of zpanel en webmin naast elkaar kunnen draaien op 1 server?
<joris> Somelauw ssh mbv sleutels ipv password is ook een aanrader
<Piratelv> PH-MJS, Ik heb snel gekeken naar Zpanel. Zie geen reden dat het niet zou moeten werken.
<PH-MJS> Oke :D Aangezien in webmin ook de modulen zitten voor proftpd en apache2 dacht ik dat het misschien problemen zou opleveren.
<PH-MJS> Ik ga het eerst wel even testen op een virtuele server ;)
<Piratelv> Dan vast alleen als je deze bestanden aanpast. Maar zolang je niet al te gek doet, valt ook dat mee.
<PH-MJS> Oke :D
<PH-MJS> Piratelv: Bedankt voor je hulp!
<PH-MJS> Zpanel en webmin draaien nu netjes naast elkaar ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-55/
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-26
<PaxkjaM> middag
<CasW> "Ubuntu ensures greater security and stability throughout the system and across a network by disallowing the use the Ubuntu root password by users, even network administrators.  Ubuntu's root password is encrypted and used exclusively by the Linux system itself. "
<CasW> Klopt dit?
<Piratelv> Voorzover ik weet wel, CasW
<CasW> Oké :(
<Piratelv> Heb je root nodig dan CasW ?
<CasW> Ja, daar lijkt het wel op, sudo werkt op de een of andere manier niet
<CasW> Of wacht even, dit lijken andere foutmeldingen te zijn.
<CasW> Goed, hij is druk bezig.
<viezerd> CasW: waar zie je dat staan ? "Ubuntu's root password is encrypted and used exclusively by the Linux system itself"
<viezerd> dacht altijd dat ie disabled was
<CasW> Disabled? Kan dat überhaupt?
<CasW> Hij is iig niet te gebruiken door de computeraar
<JanC> CasW: zoals viezerd zegt: dat klopt niet, het login-wachtwoord van root is uitgeschakeld (en alle wachtwoorden zijn "encrypted" (gehashed)
<CasW> Oké, feit blijft dat ik het niet kan gebruiken ;)
<JanC> CasW: zie ook "man shadow"
<JanC> en /etc/shadow
<JanC> overigens, inloggen als root is meestal nergens voor nodig, en met sudo kan je veel fijner instellen wie wat mag doen als root
<CasW> JanC: Dat weet ik, ik heb niet voor niets sudo geïnstalleerd in mijn Gentoo installatie ;)
<MonkeyDust> geek
<OerHeks> weet iemand een Doom3 PPA ?
<MonkeyDust> de code wordt binnenkort vrijgegeven
<OerHeks> de code staat al in git
<OerHeks> You might need the doom3 data from your legal sources :)
<erkan^> Hallo, is iemand er?
<OerHeks> iemand is net weg.
<erkan^> jammre
<erkan^> kan je me helpen, OerHeks ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-27
<Guest67637> halo ik heb een vraagje
<tiempjuuh> vragen mag altijd, Guest67637
<Guest67637> ik ben net nieuw met ubuntu en het bevalt me echt heel erg zo snel dat dit werkt
<Guest67637> aleen moet ik voor men werk office 2010 hebben
<Guest67637> en ik vind het ambetant dat ik dan altijd naar men win 7 moet gaan
<Guest67637> is er een mogelijkheid (max100 euro)
<tiempjuuh> die is er.
<Guest67637> dat ik men office 2010 in men ubuntu werkend kan krijgen
<tiempjuuh> even momentje hoor
<Guest67637> oke
<Guest67637> (crossover raade een vriend me aan maar daar werkt aleen 7 heb het al getest)
<tiempjuuh> ik zit ook even te kijken
<Guest67637> oke is goed haast je niet ik ga dan wel even eerst eten :)
<Guest67637> dus doe maar rustig aan
<tiempjuuh> Neen, gaat niet lukken
<tiempjuuh> 2010 werkt niet met Wine.
<tiempjuuh> 2007 gaat wel lukken, mag dat niet?
<Guest67637> die licentie heb ik niet liggen
<Guest67637> heb aleen home en student licentie 10
<Guest67637> mhhh
<Guest67637> want 2007 lukt makkelijk in crossover
<trijntje> Guest67637: hoe goed is je computer? Als het echt niet anders kan kan je windows in een virtuele machine draaien
<Guest67637> (heeft vriend me laten zien)
<Guest67637> ik net een nieuwe
<Guest67637> ik denk dat het wel krachtig genoeg is
<Guest67637> is een i5
<tiempjuuh> ooohhh
<Guest67637> en 8gb ram goed
<trijntje> ow, makkelijk dus
<misnix> moet kunnen ;
<tiempjuuh> dan draai je makkelijk een nette virtuele machien
<Guest67637> (2500k)
<Guest67637> aleen een probleemke
<tiempjuuh> Guest67637: je hebt vast nog wel een XP license liggen ;)
<tiempjuuh> vertel
<Guest67637> kan ik makkelijk men bestanden uitwisselen
<tiempjuuh> volgens mij wel
<Guest67637> ja heb hier xp vista en 7 liggen
<tiempjuuh> Guest67637: je kunt ook een dualboot maken
<Guest67637> ik zal het is uitesten bedankt he
<Guest67637> heb ik nu al
<trijntje> als het goed is kan je een gedeeld map aanmaken tussen de guest en de host
<Guest67637> daar wil ik juist van af :)
<Guest67637> ik ga het uitprobere
<Guest67637> bedankt by
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<trijntje> 8gb, ik heb maar 2 hier en ik kan gewoon vbox draaien
<tiempjuuh> ik heb er 1
<tiempjuuh> maar moet het upgraden
<lord4163> hoi
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je de thumbnails in cairo dock weg kan halen?
<erik_k> Ik zit even voor je te kijken maar kan het niet snel vinden.
<lord4163> aah heb het al gevonden
<lord4163> ik bedoelde de venster voorbeelden trouwens
<lord4163> nu is het netjes een icoon :)
<erik_k> Waar kwam je het tegen?
<lord4163> Als je naar Configureren ga
<lord4163> Dan Geavanceerde Modus
<lord4163> Taakbalk
<lord4163> How to draw minimized windows ?
<lord4163> En die op Draw it bent backwards
<lord4163> staat eventjes wat netter :)
<erik_k> Verhip. Ik heb er geheel overheen gekeken.
<lord4163> Ik vond het eerst ook niet, maar nu dus wel
<lord4163> Nu moet ik windows opstarten want mijn Hotmail is gehackt en heel veel spam mee verzonden :(
<erik_k> Ai, dat is niet fijn.
<lord4163> Doei
<erik_k> mzl
<lord4163> Voortaan Gmail :D
<sadsun> hotmail beveiliging is echt slecht
<erik_k> Ik heb er gelukkig zelf nooit last mee gehad.
<trijntje> is er veel verschil qua beveiliging? Ik weet dat gmail de eerste met standaard https was, maar ik dacht dat ze dat tegenwoordig allemaal hebben
<erik_k> Hotmail heeft geloof ik alleen https bij het inloggen.
<sadsun> ik heb bij windows live gewerkt en ik 2 jaar lang klachten van klanten naar het abuse team doorgestuurd dat de mailservers gehackt zijn door chinesen...
<sadsun> er werd echt helemaal niets gedaan, echt verschrikkelijk
<sadsun> ik werd zelfs bijna ontslagen omdat ik mijn werk deed XD
<trijntje> hm, dat wist ik niet, ik heb nooit problemen gehad
<MonkeyDust> ik kreeg ook een uitbrander omdat ik te snel en efficient werkte
<trijntje> wel spam van vrienden, maar waarschijnlijk omdat die zelf hun ww in ruil voor n ipad hebben gegeven
<sadsun> gebeurt ook natuurlijk, maar als hotmail accounts van overleden mensen ineens beginnen te spammen, dan is er toch echt iets anders aan de hand
<trijntje> pff, das helemaal lullig ja
<trijntje> ik ben weg, fijne dag mensen
<JanC> het lijkt me redelijk normaal dat hotmail accounts van overleden mensen plots gaan spammen?
<JanC> tenminste, even normaal als bij nog levende mensen
<JanC> mensen gebruiken immers bijna allemaal makkelijke wachtwoorden en voor de hand liggende antwoorden voor de recovery-vraag
<JanC> dat is bij gmail niet anders overigens
<OerHeks> ik heb zin om een boekje te schrijven: "Uw digitale einde, waar u mee rekening moet houden."
<erik_k> Af en toe kom je al dergelijke artikels tegen die hierover gaan, maar ja ik denk dat je er een heel boek van kunt maken.
<OerHeks> ja, was niet lollig bedoeld hoor...
<sadsun> chinesen die al amper engels spreken, die nederlandse geheime vragen weten te beantwoorden? Zou ik knap vinden...
<OerHeks> andersom ook :-D
<JanC> sadsun: nooit van "dictionary attacks" gehoord?
<sadsun> nee, vertel :P
<JanC> het is niet alsof spammers dat manueel gaan doen of zo
<sadsun> weet ik
<sadsun> heb ik ook nooit gezegd
<JanC> gewoon een scriptje dat woorden uit een woordenlijst gebruikt en/of combinaties van woorden en/of combinaties van woorden met cijfers, etc.
<JanC> woordenlijsten & namenlijsten genoeg te vinden overigens
<OerHeks> welke characters worden er weinig gebruikt in die lijsten ?
<JanC> en verder wordt de PC van een overleden persoon meestal ook niet gewist na diens overlijden, maar verdergebruikt door anderen, die maar al te vaak in staat zijn trojans te installeren...  :P
<JanC> OerHeks: installeer een honeypot, en log alle pogingen?  ;)
<OerHeks> rainbowtables
<JanC> rainbowtables zijn nog iets anders
<JanC> daarvoor moet je al de hash van een wachtwoord hebben (en als het een salted hash is, ook nog eens de salt)
<rork> JanC, als ik het goed begrijp is de salt een encoding van de hash, heeft het dan ook zin om eerst het wachtwoord te encoden, dan te hashen en dan de hash nog een keer te encoden?
<JanC> de salt is meestal gewoon een string die achter het wachtwoord geplakt wordt
<JanC> voor die gehashed wordt
<JanC> geen encoding dus
<rork> ok
<JanC> het vermijdt dat iemand die de wachtwoord-database te pakken krjgt (of toegang ertoe) de hashes kan terugconverteren naar de originele wachtwoorden
<JanC> om de originele wachtwoorden terug te krijgen moeten ze ook nog eens de "salt" te pakken krijgen
<JanC> (uiteraard zorg je best dat ze die database niet te pakken krijgen, maar dit is een extra beveiliging die eigenlijk heel simpel is en uiterst weinig extra CPU-kracht vraagt)
<rork> ok
<rork> mijn manier zou dus niet geschikt zijn bij veel logins
<CasW> Hashes terugconverteren, dat "gaat toch met rainbow tables"? (Ik bedoel, van een hash kan je niet het precieze wachtwoord terugkrijgen)
<rork> ik zal 't eens benchmarken
<rork> Volgens mij zoekt de rainbow "een" wachtwoord dat die hash genereerd (ervan uitgaande dat meerdere wachtwoorden dezelfde hash kunnen genereren)
<CasW> Ja, inderdaad; maar is een hash van een gesalt wachtwoord dan niet minder veilig dan een hash van een gewoon wachtwoord? Want met die salt kan je gewoon twee hashes "terugconverteren" en als ze op hetzelfde eindigen, "weet" je dat het goed is...
<rork> Dan moet je in je rainbow table wel wachtwoorden hebben staan die met dezelfde salt eindigen
<CasW> Maar dat doen ze volgens mij toch vaak?
<rork> dus behalve "asdf" "password" "1234" moet je ook "asdfaaaa" "passwordaaaa" "1234aaaa" en "asdfbbbb" "paswordbbbb" en "asdfbbbb" etc hebben gehashed
<CasW> Eeeh...
<StefandeVries> Uiteindelijk komt het allemaal neer op entropie.
<rork> hash: "password" -> "abcdef"
<rork> hash + salt: "password" -> "passwordaaaa" -> 123456
<rork> maar in je rainbow heb je dit hash: "asdasd" -> 123456
<rork> als je nu je gestolen hash (123456) opzoekt in je rainbow table kom je uit op "asdasd"
<rork> maar omdat je een salt gebruikt wordt bij het invoeren van het wachtwoord "asdasd" -> "asdasdaaaa" -> "654321", access denied
<rork> je moet dus in je rainbow table ook een hash hebben van passwordaaaa
<CasW> Ja, maar als je dat merkt, en doorhebt dat er een hash gebruikt wordt...
<rork> volgens mij kom je daar minder snel achter
<CasW> Je hebt dus 12345 en 23456 in je rainbow table als "passwordaaaa" en "drowssapaaaa", maar ook als "asdasd" en "dsadsa"
<CasW> *salt, of course
<rork> ja, als je dat hebt kom je er wel achter
<rork> ik vraag me alleen af of de rainbow tables al zover zijn gezien de variabiliteit die mogelijk is in de salt
<CasW> Dat weet ik ook niet.
<JanC> CasW: met een salt moet je niet één set rainbow tables hebben, maar een set voor elke mogelijke hash
<JanC> en het berekenen van één set rainbow tables duurt toch ook wel een poos  ;)
<JanC> (om de benodigde diskspace nog niet te noemen)
<JanC> correctie: een set voor elke mogelijke *salt*
<JanC> (en het aantal mogelijke salts is net als het aantal mogelijke wachtwoord natuurlijk oneindig, in theorie)
<JanC> rainbow tables zijn ook maar een manier om veel maar niet alle gehashte wachtwoorden te kunnen reversen
<MiKa__> Moet ik nog ergens opletten met ubuntu naast win7 ? net geinstall maar krijg geen boot menu bij herstarten ,
<MiKa__> Hij start gewoon win 7 op
<Piratelv> Hoe heb je ubuntu geinstaleert MiKa__ ?
<JanC> wat heb je eerst geïnstalleerd?
<MiKa__> Priyantha en JanC  het is een asus laptop met win7 er op. omdat hij net nieuw is wou ik win7 er oplaten staan en de hd delen  en heb dus de d schijf gebruikt voor ubuntu.
<JanC> "d schijf"?
<MiKa__> van usb stick gestart , d schijf in ubntu gewist om ruimte tekrijgen
<JanC> is dat een tweede schijf of bedoel je een tweede partitie?
<JanC> Ubuntu kent immers geen "d schijf"  ;)
<MiKa__> dus partitie 1 is ntfs/ win7 , partitie 2 16 gb fat restore denk ik
<JanC> uh
<MiKa__> partitie 3 voor ubuntu gemaakt
<JanC> meestal is de eerste partitie de restore-partitie
<JanC> maar goed, kan verschillen per fabrikant
<JanC> en per model
<MiKa__> zo leek het mij
<JanC> MiKa__: het is moeilijk te zeggen wat precies er fout gegaan is
<MiKa__> maar kan win7 een probleem hebben met grub ?
<JanC> maar het lijkt er op dat grub niet geïnstalleerd werd, of zo?
<MiKa__> normaal gooi ik als eerste windows er af en heb ik deze problemen niet
<JanC> normaal plaatst grub zich vóór de Windows bootloader
<JanC> dus grub geeft je dan de keuze tussen linux of de Windows bootloader
<MiKa__> dacht misschien zijn er wel problemen en workouts bekend
<JanC> er zullen er wel bekend zijn, gok ik  ;)
<MiKa__> maar niet hier
<Piratelv> Zeker, je kan grub2 opnieuw installeeren via de usb stick
<JanC> eh, ik kan wel een aantal potentiële oorzaken bedenken...
<MiKa__> janc ik zat tedenken aan de plek van de parities
<JanC> MiKa__: je kan eens onder /var/log/ op de Ubuntu-partitie (dus niet die map op de live-USB!) kijken of je daar niks in de installer-logs vindt?
<MiKa__> maar kan grub wel opnieuw proberen teinstaleren
<JanC> grub opnieuw proberen  installeren is zeker ene optie
<MiKa__> ga ik dat eerst proberen
<JanC> maar die logfiles kunnen met wat geluk misschien een oorzaak aanduiden
<JanC> de logfiles van de installer staan ergens in een map onder /var/log/ op de schijf waarop geïnstalleerd werd
<MiKa__> ok zal ik die eerst even saven
<JanC> (ik ben de huidige juiste mapnaam vergeten; die is al minstens één keer veranderd in de geschiedenis van Ubuntu ;) )
<JanC> en het systeem waar ik nu op zit is al 5 jaar geleden of zo geïnstalleerd, dus niet echt representatief voor een nieuwe installatie
<MiKa__> JanC: ben er zo weer ff bakkie doen :)
<Piratelv> Ik denk dat het bestand wat JanC  bedoelt '/var/log/installer/debug' is ( gekeken op 11.10 )
<JanC> Piratelv: als dat een nieuwe install is, dan zou dat best wel eens kunnen ja
<JanC> en eventueel andere bestanden in die map
<MiKa__> JanC: denk dat ik de fout weet.
<MiKa__> de plek waar de bootloader moet qworden geinstaleers moet dat op de partitie van win7 zijn of op de root van de hardeschijf dus bovenligend aan de partities
<OerHeks> op de 1e harde schijf, sda1, vziw
<JanC> MiKa__: in de "root" normaal
<JanC> OerHeks: nee  ☺
<JanC> in het MBR (bij MS-DOS partitionering) of in de speciaal voor bootloaders gereserveerde "partitie" bij GPT
<JanC> tenzij je PC een erg vreemde BIOS heeft  ;)
<JanC> hm, en bij (U)EFI (met GPT) weet ik niet precies wat het "normale" gedrag is
<Chida> hoi
<Chida> :)
<Chida> is er iemand hier? :)
<Piratelv> Goede avond Chida
<Chida> goede avond
<Chida> waar is deze chat voor bedoelt?
<Piratelv> Dit chat kanaal is bedoelt voor help en ondersteuning van ubuntu linux.
<Chida> oke... en wat is ubuntu linux?
<Piratelv> Dat is een gratis en open-source bestuuring systeem voor je pc.
<Chida> oke dan ga ik maar weer want ik heb xp doeidoei
<Piratelv> -,-
<MiKa__> uefi heeft hij JanC
<MiKa__> geen idee wat uefi is maar ga googlen
<OerHeks> er is een engelse manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<MiKa__> Die zit ik nu telezen , snap alleen nog niet wat de bedoeling is
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, je hebt een non-mac hardware met win7 en uefi
<MiKa__> ik ga als het weer niet lukt post 9 hier proberen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749630
<MiKa__> ik laat wel weer van me horen thxxxx
<OerHeks> :-)
<MiKa__> Dat werkt :)
<MiKa__> nu alles netjes instellen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-19
<Wies> Had graag hulp bij het installeren van Skype.
<Maikel> wat is je probleem er mee?
<khildin> Wies - Skype zit gewoon in de ubuntu repositories en kan via Ubuntu Software centrum geinstalleerd worden... als je de laatste versie wilt gebruiken (4.1, vorige week uitgekomen) zal je het installatie bestand (.deb) van de skype website moeten downloaden. Deze kan je dan ook weer met Ubuntu Softwarecentrum installeren.
<Maikel> apt-get install ...
<OerHeks> Versie via de site is beter
<Maikel> jups
<ruliezz> Hallo!
<ruliezz> hoe kun je mee doen met de workshops van de wiki?
<otis> hoi
<otis> dan niet jonguh
<otis> hoi
<otis> herby
<otis> bam
<OerHeks> dat otis
<OerHeks> *dag
<otis> he he
<otis> iemand praat
<otis> finally
<OerHeks> velen zijn aan het werk, dus even paar minuten geduls werkt meestal wel
<ichat> ghe ghe...  good old irc-idling :P
<inktvis75> lol
<ichat> sorry - kon het gewoon niet laten
<OerHeks> :-)
<ichat> oerheks hoe was het voor jouw zaterdag...
<OerHeks> af en toe vlieg ik langs, na 4 uur word het wat drukker
<OerHeks> ik ben zaterdag niet geweest, helaas :(
<inktvis75> ichat: het was echt supertof
<ichat> oh dus het was niet erg dat ik er (ook) niet was
<inktvis75> je hebt echt wel wat gemist vind ik :)
<OerHeks> voor wie tussen nu en 20 jan wil reizen > http://www.hema.nl/onlinewinkelen/lekker-weg/Pages/ns-actie.aspx
<OerHeks> dagkaaart 17, 50
<ichat> inktvis75:  - mijn id kaart en alles was een paar dagen van te voeren gejat waaronder ook mijn  ovchip pin pas etc..
<ichat> bleven weinig mogelijkhden dan lopen om in gouda te komen...
<otis> fiets
<ichat> otis das nog steeds best ver :P
<otis> hoever?
<ichat> zoń  70  heen en 70 terug
<ichat> als het de helft of iets meer was zou ik het nog overwegen maar dit was me te koud en te gek
<inktvis75> ichat: en waar moest jij dan vandaan komen ?
<ichat> inktvis75:  - dordrecht
<inktvis75> nog zo eentje die ff had moeten bellen
<inktvis75> zijn er verscheidene die dordt gepasseerd zijn
<ichat> inktvis75:  - mea culpa
<inktvis75> maar uiteindelijk zijn er 28 mensen gekomen
<ichat> inktvis75:  - cool
<inktvis75> en de reacties waren erg goed, dus zowel ik als mijn baas vinden het voor herhaling vatbaar
<lord4163> Hallo
<OerHeks> veel kroketten over?
<ichat> inktvis75:  -  @xtg bedoel je ?
<lord4163> Iemand hier verstand van Tor?
<OerHeks> hoi lord4163 , hoe loopt je projektje?
<OerHeks> tor, daar is ene pagina van
<lord4163> Gaat wel :)
<inktvis75> OerHeks: weinig soep over, aangezien vd 30 aanmeldingen er 28 zijn gekomen
<OerHeks> hhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor en ttps://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<OerHeks> hee, de h is verschooven
<lord4163> Is Tor alleen om op het internet te browsen of zet hij al het verkeer om?
<inktvis75> en volgens mij was dit een vd eerste parties waar frisdrank, koffie en thee, broodjes en soep gratis was :)
<OerHeks> voor browsen, ik weet niet of iso's downloaden wel gaat ..
<lord4163> Dus bijvoorbeeld als ik bijvoorbeeld iets download via wget gaat het niet via tor? :(
<ichat> volgens mij doet het wel meer dan alleen http verkeer...  nadeel is alleen dat de meeste eind-stations  geen  gbit interconnects met de rest van de wereld hebben... en down (voor hen uploaden) dus niet erg pratisch is
<lord4163> dat maakt mij niet uit maar het is niet alleen firefox die dus omgeleid word?
<ichat> lord4163:  -dat hangt af van je routering...
<lord4163> hoe stel je dat dan in? :P
<inktvis75> je kunt het zien met: ip route show
<ichat> lord4163:  - ik kan me niet voorstellen dat  netwerk filtering niet wordt uigelegt op de site van tor zelf
<ichat> deze vraag zou voor mij niet zoveel google kosten als voor jouw :P
<lord4163> backtrack is een mooie distro zeg :P
<lord4163> heeft gewoon alles wat je nodig heb :D
<ichat> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/SupportPrograms -   socat...    ik denk dat ik dat maar eens een keer  met  Ip-tables ga proberen...
<LEDfan-laptop> lord4163: hoi
<lord4163> hallo
<JasperCoenraats> iemand wees me op een programma dat wachtwoorden beheerd, echter voor MS. Is Seahorse Sleutels en Wachtwoorden een veilige oplossing?
<LEDfan> lord4163: lukt het met je projectje?
<JasperCoenraats> m.n. Veilig
<lord4163> Gaat wel, nog wat werk te doen en ook nog huiswerk :(
<Guest69634> lord4163: ah. Succes
<JasperCoenraats> any one?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: veel mensen gebruiken keeppass
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: dankje. Weet je iets van veiligheid en betrouwbaarheid?
<trijntje> gnome keyring/seahorse is voor automatische opslag van wachtwoorden, voor programma's etc
<JasperCoenraats> ok, da's niet de bedoeling
<trijntje> KeePass2/KeePassX
<trijntje> je zou op internet over de veiligheid er van kunnen lezen denk ik
<JasperCoenraats> en ik zocht een muziekbeheerprog, kwam op mms uit oid
<trijntje> daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, maar dat zou je wel moeten kunnen vinden op het internet ergens
<trijntje> of in het softwarecentrum
<JasperCoenraats> zit nu bij rythmbo9x
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> zit er al in
<JasperCoenraats> als je weet dat de tweede letter een h is
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<smile4ever> byee :p
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-20
<Leo> goeie morgen, ik heb een vraag als beginnende ubuntugebruiker.
<Leo> krijg een foutmelding
<Leo> mijn versie is 12.04
<Leo> Executable Path
<Leo> xx
<Leo> sry, laatste zin was fout
<Leo> kom later wel weer hierop terug, want heb per ongeluk de fout weggeklikt, sry
<vincentobias> join #ubuntu-nl zat rechts toch?
<OerHeks> ?
<vincentobias>  Hallo, ik ben bezig ubuntu op een nieuwe windowscomputer te installeren. Tot nu toe werkte ik met apple. Bij de installatie lijkt het niet zo te gaan als de bedoeling is. [17:09] <vincentobias> Na het herstartten verscheen de keuze windows 7 of ubuntu, daarna stond er completing ubuntu installation. en er vescheen de woorden ubuntu met rood en witte stippen, lopend [17:10] <vincentobias> maar nu heb ik een zwart scherm waaro
<OerHeks> op apple installeren, kies bij het punt installeren/live uitproberen onderaan met F6 nomodeset
<OerHeks> zie mactel pages > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vincentobias> nee, ik schrijf nu op mijn oude apple maar wil op de nieuwe windows installeren, die hier naast staat
<vincentobias> vervolg uitleg; [17:13] <vincentobias> daaronderfor more installation boot op , etc.....(iniitframs unable to find a medium containing a live file system [17:14] <vincentobias> heb help ingetoetst en er verschijnt ea waar ik niets meekan. is er iets fout gegaan? zoja wat nu? [17:15] <vincentobias> nb ik type met linkerhand, rechterarm gebroken, dus beetje langzaam.
<OerHeks> .. windows installeren ? heb ik geen bal verstand van, join ##windows voor dat gedoe
<vincentobias> zit hier geloof ik verkeerd
<OerHeks> Als je ubuntu wil installeren niet ..
<OerHeks> is het een 32 bit machine ?
<vincentobias>  was even soep opwarmen, en of het een 32 bits machine is? zoek ik even op
<OerHeks> indien een 32 bit machine, mischien kan deze geen pae kernel aan.
<OerHeks> deze is standaard sinds 12.04 lts
<Lins> hoi
<vincentobias> sorry kan het niet vinden. pae kernel
<vincentobias> ?ik bedoelde pae kernel?
<OerHeks> 32 bit..
<OerHeks> PAE is een kernel type, die meer dan 4 gb kan aanspreken.
<vincentobias> heb hem nieuw uit de doos, een medion multimedia pcvan de duitse aldi, maar
<vincentobias> ik ga nu eten en kijk daarna verder,
<OerHeks> "iniitframs unable to find a medium containing a live file system"  kan door PAE kernel komen, of doordat de bios verkeerd staat, hdd controller op IDE mode i.p.v. AHCI
<ichat> OerHeks:  - is  x64 inmiddels niet de standaard ? en dan heb je toch?  zowiso geen pae meer nodig?
<OerHeks> nee, ubuntu heeft AMD64 nog steeds niet als recommended verklaard
<OerHeks> jammergenoeg is PAE nu standaard, niet alle 32 bits processoren ondersteunen dit..
<OerHeks> er is een 12.04 LTS iso zonder, even zoeken ..
<OerHeks> http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<ichat> om er een paar te noemen de intal atom (zelfs de n2600
<OerHeks> jups, processor uit 2011...
<JanC> niet alleen de Atoms, maar ook alle Pentium M's
<JanC> en euh, een nieuwe Medion PC zal zeker wel 64-bits zijn?
<OerHeks> lijkt wel zo, met win7
<JanC> ik zou dus eerder denken aan te nieuwe GPU of zo
<JanC> 12.04.x ISO kan misschien helpen
<Innocuous> Is dit normaal? raid5 met 3x 3TB  -> /dev/md127      4.0T  195M  4.0T   1% /mnt/raid
<Innocuous> 4.0T lijkt me zo weinig....
<CasW> Het klinkt wel redelijk normaal... Alles staat ook minstens één keer gekopieerd op de schijven.
<Innocuous> ja? Ik had iets van 5.5T verwacht
<OerHeks> gebruik eens de raid calculator > http://www.synology.com/support/RAID_calculator.php?lang=enu
<CasW> Hm, ja, alle bronnen die ik zo snel doorkijken, zeggen 6T.
<Innocuous> Nou het zal er wel mee te maken hebben dat 3TB niet als 3TB gezien wordt
<Innocuous> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1347640
<OerHeks> met welke tools partitioneer je ze ?
<Innocuous> ext4
<Innocuous> sorry dmv mkfs.ext4
<OerHeks> gparted ?
<Innocuous> oeps te snel met fdisk
<OerHeks> die ziet de disken niet goed..
<Innocuous> Nee met fdisk
<Innocuous> Oerheks hoezo?
<OerHeks> gpt tabel geloof ik
<Innocuous> ja daar klaagt fdisk ook over, maar dat maakt dacht ik op zich niet uit voor mdadm
<OerHeks> Fdisk is not gpt aware
<OerHeks> jawel, je geeft aan dat je maar 4 Tb hebt .. alsof je 3x 2tb hebt
<Innocuous> Ja ik vind het ook raar, ga er zo nog eens beter naar kijken
<JanC> OerHeks: gnu-fdisk is wel GPT-aware vziw
<JanC> en die zit ale een tijdje in Ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je gdisk of parted moest gebruiken ..
<JanC> gnu-fdisk gebruikt libparted
<OerHeks> dat is een ander dan de gewone fdisk ?
<JanC> ben niet 100% zeker dat de fdisk kloon ook met GPT gebruikt kan worden, maar in theorie kan het wel
<JanC> OerHeks: de "gewone fdisk" wordt al enkele releases niet meer meegeleverd...
<JanC> minstens sinds hardy
<JanC> en ik hoop dat ze op z'n minst de fdisk-versie in gnu-fdisk laten waarschuwen over GPT als dat nodig is
<OerHeks> nou, voor zover ik me herinner, in #ubuntu sprken ze over (g)parted of gdisk, fdisk ziet hem niet goed
<JanC> mogelijk kan gnu-fdisk geen GPT aanmaken gebruiken, maar het zou wel "aware" moeten zijn
<JanC> <Innocuous> ja daar klaagt fdisk ook over [...]
<JanC> misschien deed het dat ook  ☺
<OerHeks> ah zo
<OerHeks> ik lees net http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046673en http://askubuntu.com/questions/127182/installer-only-recognizes-801gb-of-a-3tb-raid1-array
<OerHeks> uiteindelijk moet je bios het ook ondersteunen
<JanC> als je wil booten van een partitie voorbij 2GiB alleszins
<JanC> om precies te zijn: BIOS kan niet booten voorbij 2 GiB, UEFI wel
<JanC> een normale BIOS kan enkel booten van GPT mits MBR compatibility correct geïmplementeerd is (wat dus ook die 2 GiB grens inhoudt)
<szal> bedoede jij '2 TB'?
<JanC> szal: eh, of course  ☺
<JanC> wel, 2 TiB
<szal> want ik had ooit een machine die niet van voorbij 8 GiB kon booten.. het geinstalleerde OS zag wel de hele schijf, maar het BIOS niet
<JanC> ja, dat was bij oudere BIOS'en
<OerHeks> ha 486 tijd ?
<szal> nee, vroege AMD K7
<JanC> later werd de grens 2 TiB
<szal> op een Asus A7V133, als ik me goed herinner
<JanC> en eerder was er ook een nog lagere grens (die ik me niet exact meer herinner)
<JanC> BIOS specs zijn niet meer aangepast nu omdat het de bedoeling is dat je UEFI gaat gebruiken...
<szal> het concept van BIOS is ook al 30 jaar oud, dus was het hoog tijd dat er iets nieuws voorbij kwam om BIOS te vervangen
<JanC> jammer dat het UEFI geworden is  :p
<JanC> maar verder klopt dat idd.
<szal> geen flauw idee of er betere alternatieven zijn/waren
<JanC> er zijn zeker betere alternatieven (mogelijk)
<JanC> er is CoreBoot e.d. (wat BIOS en/of UEFI als payload kan gebruiken als het moet)
<szal> maar als ik er zo over nadenk, zal het dus in principe mogelijk zijn om een schijf van meer dan 2 TiB volledig te gebruiken ook met BIOS, je kan dan alleen niet de bootsector overal hebben.. zelfde affaire als met bovengenoemde 8 GiB-grens
<JanC> szal: als je GPT + MBR compatibiliteit gebruikt idd.
<szal> ging op bovengenoemde machine ook gewoon met MBR.. GPT bestond er mijns wetens nog niet
<JanC> met enkel MBR kan je geen partities definiëren > 2 TiB
<JanC> en GPT bestaat al jaren
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-21
 * gapert gaapt een beetje
<NoirX> hoi
<Innocuous> He Oerheks dank voor je tip over gpt gisterenavond, dat was inderdaad het issue...
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<Innocuous> Scheelt toch al snel 1.5 TB :)
<OerHeks> Innocuous, na jouw vraag hebben we hier flink gepraat over hoe/wat het kon zijn ..
<Innocuous> Shit dat heb ik gemist...
<OerHeks> moment, de log staat online als het goed is
<Innocuous> Ah te gek..
<OerHeks> gister > http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/20/%23ubuntu-nl.txt
<Innocuous> Cool, ik ga het even lezen
<OerHeks> JanC ^^
<OerHeks> fdisk is voorbereid, zou een error moeten geven ( dat gaf je geloof ik ook al aan)
<OerHeks> gdisk/parted zou gpt aan moeten kunnen
<Innocuous> Ja fdisk -l gaf een error
<OerHeks> :-)
<Innocuous> Ja ik ben nu bezig met parted
<OerHeks> wreed, raid met 3Tb disken
<Innocuous> Tja daar gaat al mijn spaargeld...
<OerHeks> Beter dan naar de kroeg brengen...
<Innocuous> :) nja zo kun je het ook zien...
<OerHeks> ik kocht 2 jaar geleden 2 x 1 Tb, ik dacht dat ik binnen een maand zou gaan huilen, maar toen kwam die overstroming, en werden de disken duurder
<Innocuous> ha ha ja, de effecten van die overstroming zijn nog steeds niet helemaal weg, maar ik heb dit ook heel lang uitgesteld
<Innocuous> 'Gelukkig' had ik smart errors op mijn vorige disks, dus ik moest wel iets doen...
<OerHeks> hmm de log van vandaag is maar 2 regeltjes http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/21/%23ubuntu-nl.txt
<OerHeks> ow wacht, er is ook een html versie, dat leest eenvoudiger http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/20/%23ubuntu-no.html
<OerHeks> oeps, dat was noorwegen, deze http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/20/%23ubuntu-nl.html
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik network-manager weer op de defaults zetten? (dat hij weer automatisch opstart) ?
<lord4163> etuh
<lord4163> bk
<Luckiboy> lord4163, staat network-manager wel in de opstarttoepassingen?
<lord4163> daar hoort hij als het goed is niet te staan?
<Luckiboy> Jawel hoor
<lord4163> network-manager heeft root rechten nodig om te starten, nogal vreemd vind ik.
<Luckiboy> ?
<Luckiboy> Oké, ik ben even verward
<Luckiboy> Opnieuw installeren misschien?
<lord4163> zo mijn systeem werkt weer een beetje :P
<JanC> network-manager zelf moet niet in opstarttoepassingen, maar de indicator die je de netwerkstatus toont etc. natuurlijk wel
<leoquant> hallo, weet iemand of ik het syslog zomaar werkend/actief op mijn bureaublad kan neerzetten?
<leoquant> gaat om lubuntu 12.04
<FOAD> Met conky?
<leoquant> nee, zonder FOAD als het kan...?
<FOAD> Sorry, da's het enige wat ik zo kan verzinnen.
<leoquant> Is natuurlijk logisch wat je zegt
<OerHeks> Conky is het simpelste.
<leoquant> dan moet het maar op die manier
<leoquant> even inlezen/puzzelen
 * leoquant gebruikte ooit conky
<OerHeks> hier zit een stukje logging in >> http://ubuntuguide.net/monitor-your-ubuntu-system-with-conky
<OerHeks> hier over foute login attempts > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801535
<leoquant> OerHeks: thx
<leoquant> dat wordt hem :)
<nino> ik heb een vraagje, het is  mij einderlijk zojuist gelukt om mijn nvidia drivers te installeren met op mijn optimus laptop door midden van Bumblebee. Maar ik zie nergens hoe ik de driver aan kan zetten zodat ik gewoon met een high end video kaart kan werken . Ik zie ook op youtube dat er een soort van icoon in de bar moet staan boven om Bumblebee uit of aan te zetten.
<nino> Bron bumblebee icoon:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MZ12LWqNcE
<trijntje> hey nino
<nino> hoe andwoord ik terug op jou naam?
<nino> Hallo Trijntje
<trijntje> nino: als je goed beeld heb zou ik zeggen dat die driver werkt of niet?
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je, en hoe heb je die driver geinstalleerd? (welke tutorial heb je gevolgd?)
<nino> Nou eigenlijk niet want hij gebruik de intel hd
<nino> ik wil alleen dat hij beide kan uitvoeren
<nino> Hij mag van mij gerust op intel blijfen, aangezien ik weet dat mijn kaart geen ondersteuning bied voor unity 3D wegens driver problemen
<nino> Alleen het moet mogelijk zijn om het te kunnen aan en uit zetten, door middel van een tray icon
<trijntje> wat ik op de wiki lees is dat je een programma met die driver kunt draaien door 'optirun' voor het commando te zetten
<trijntje> dus 'optirun firefox' als je wilt dat firefox die driver gebruikt
<nino> Maar waarom kan dat niet automatisch? Ik bedoel op dat filmpje kan het ook lijkt mij zo te zien?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<nino> Dus het is niet mogelijk om een tray icon te gebruiken, begrijp ik
<trijntje> nino: ik gebruik zelf bumblebee niet, en in dat filmpje zit verder geen uitleg
<nino> Hoe krijgen jullie dan de drivers goed geinstalleerd als ik vragen mag?
<trijntje> ik gebruik altijd de standaar drivers, die zijn goed genoeg voor dagelijks gebruik
<nino> ok , bedankt voor de hulp in ieder geval
<nino> :)
<nino> Ik had trouwens nog 1 vraagje,
<nino> Waarom brengt Canonical altijd tussen versies uit, aangezien die altijd veel fouten bevatten?
<commandoline> nino: zodat geïnteresseerden ze kunnen uitproberen en er feedback op kunnen geven. + sommigen vinden het leuk om altijd het nieuwste van het nieuwste te hebben. Maar als dat allemaal niet hoeft is de LTS-versie een prima alternatief :).
<nino> Ik neem aan dat het geen verschil mag uitmaken met drivers toch?
<commandoline> nou, van hele nieuwe hardware kan het voorkomen dat de driver nog niet in de LTS zit geloof ik. In principe worden daar alleen foutjes in opgelost, en komt er geen nieuwe software bij.
<commandoline> dus het is altijd de moeite waard om de nieuwe versie te proberen als de LTS problemen geeft.
<OerHeks> in welke nieuwe versie zit geen fouten? windows, mac ...
<nino> Dat is waar Oer
<nino> Maar een nieuwe versie proberen, dan ben ik mijn huidige configuratie kwijt toch
<nino> Je kan toch niet downgraden
<trijntje> downgraden kan niet. Backup maken wel ;)
<trijntje> al je bestanden + configuratie staan in je thuismap, dus je kunt eenvoudig een backup maken
<trijntje> (ctrl + h om verborgen mappen en bestanden weer te geven)
<nino> Maar moet dat met een programma gemaakt worden? Waar moet ik bijvoorbeeld mee rekening houden?
<nino> Ik bedoel je kan toch niet copy paste doen
<nino> Als je terug wilt
<trijntje> nee, je moet dan opnieuw installeren, en je bestanden copy pasten
<nino> Hoe zit het met configuratie bestanden, geinstalleerde drivers e.nz?
<leoquant> FOAD, OerHeks conky=mooi en lief thx
<FOAD> leoquant: :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> conky & cron, zijn de eerste 2 dingen die ik leerde programmeren.
 * OerHeks wacht op de 3e opdracht
<FOAD> OerHeks: leer Brainfuck programmeren.
<OerHeks> wel heel appart > http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/bf/factor.b.txt
<FOAD> Eh.  Een programma dat ik inmiddels heb afgesloten heeft een venster achtergelaten op het scherm.  Is er een soort van scherm-refresh die ik kan doen?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-22
<asha> is er nog iemand aanwezig?
<warddr> ja
<asha> ik neem aan dat jij een ubuntu gebruiker bent, ik wil van windows af, wat is verstandig om mee te beginnen?
<asha> weet niets van ubuntu of linux
<asha> of vraag ik nu teveel?
<warddr> veel voor dit late uur :D
<warddr> maar..
<warddr> ubuntu is een zeer interessante linux distributie om mee te beginnen
<warddr> wat wil je juist weten, asha?
<asha> ik wil van windows af, heb begrepen dat linux een hele goede vervanger is, ik weet er echt totaal niets van en vind het best eng om een geheel nieuwe besturing te beginnen.
<asha> dus... eigenlijk alles,ik begrijp dat dat teveel is op de vroege morgen, zijn er misschien goede nederlandstalige forums waar ik terecht zou kunnen?
 * warddr zal even al wat uitleg geven
<warddr> wat voor computer heb je?
<asha> een xps m1730
<asha> core 2 duo t9300 2.5 ghz
<warddr> dat is zeker krachtig genoeg
<warddr> ik vermoed dat je dan ook wel meer dan 500mb geheugen hebt
<asha> kan er ook w7 op draaien
<asha> 4 gig
<warddr> Het is zo dat met ubuntu je al eens kan proberen zonder het al te moeten installeren, dat kan misschien handig zijn?
<asha> vanaf cd?
<warddr> ja
<asha> misschien...
<asha> ik zou toch wat moeten
<warddr> gewoon cd insteken en opnieuw opstarten
<warddr> denk er wel aan dat het op die manier trager gaat als wanneer je geinstalleerd hebt (lezen van cd gaat niet zo snel)
<warddr> maar dan kan je toch al een idee krijgen van wat je voor je neus gaat krijgen.
<asha> het vervelend is dat niemand in mijn omgeving iets anders gebruikt dan windows
<asha> waar haal ik ubuntu weg?
<warddr> asha: hier: http://ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop
<asha> moet ik 12.10 hebben?
<warddr> dat is de nieuwste versie
<asha> de nieuwste is niet altijd de beste, maar in dit geval wel?
<warddr> de nieuwste is redelijk goed
<warddr> en niet slechter als de vorige
<asha> hahaha oke, de iets oudere is beter?
<warddr> ik den dat je best af bent met de nieuwe
<asha> oke
<warddr> de oude wordt een paar jaar langer ondersteund, maar neem van mij aan, je gaat er zo lang niet mee doen, je gaat altijd het nieuwste willen
<asha> oke, de tijd zal mij dat leren...
<warddr> het is in ubuntu ook gemakkelijk om naar een nieuwe versie te gaan, een paar klikken, een uurtje wachten, en het is in orde
<asha> ben hem aan het downloaden
<asha> werken de meeste programma's samen met ubuntu?
<warddr> voor de meeste programmas zijn er alternatieven, samenwerken is iets moeilijker
<warddr> heb je specifieke programma's in gedachten?
<asha> winrar, quickpar, wisecare, ccleaner,dvd2one, burnaware,avg, spotnet, grabit
<asha> borg
<warddr> om te beginnen, iets om rar bestanden open te doen zit volgens mij standaard in de installatie
<warddr> avg, cccliener die dingen heb je niet nodig onder linux (linux heeft geen echt register en er zijn niet echt virussen voor)
<warddr> en zijn zat programma's om dvd's mee te schrijven
<asha> dat zal ook best wel, voor jou is het denk ik allemaal heel eenvoudig
<asha> ik vind het doodeng :)
<warddr> gewoon proberen
<warddr> steek de cd eens in, probeer eens wat, en zo wordt je het wel gewoon
<asha> ik was het in feite al langer van plan, het moet er toch een keer van komen he
<warddr> als je dan een stap verder wil gaan kan je ubuntu naast windows installeren, zodat je bij het opstarten gewoon kan kiezen welke van de twee
<warddr> en daarna kan je eventueel nog een stap verder gaan en die windows verwijderen, al is dat niet echt nodig aangezien het niet echt in de weg staat
<asha> is het mogelijk om uiteindelijk geheel van windows af te komen?
<warddr> asha: dat hangt er een beetje vanaf, sommige bedrijven hebben heel specifieke windows software, en dan is het moeilijk
<asha> ik heb echt een ongelofelijke hekel gekregen aan die narcisten en wil er helemaal vanaf
<warddr> probeer het eerst in dual boot (naast windows) dan kan je nog altijd terug
<warddr> maar zo lang je die windows niet start gebruik je dat ook niet hé
<asha> ik ga het gewoon proberen en zie dan wat het wordt
<warddr> goed idee
<asha> kun je mij bruiker in enschede :)nog een goed hulpforum aanraden of een ubuntu ge
<asha> shit muis
<asha> kun je mij nog een goed hulpforum aanraden?
<warddr> je kan altijd hier om meer hulp vragen, op het forum ( forum.ubuntu-nl.org ), let op daar durven ze wel eens off-topic gaan, of via de mailinglist daar kan je je hier voor inschrijven: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-nl
<warddr> enschede, eens even zien, ik ben zelf van Antwerpen, dus dat is wel een eindje
<asha> oke, heel erg bedankt voor de informatie en ik hoop dat het me gaat lukken
<asha> mooie plaats wel dat Antwerpen
<warddr> asha: je kan ook altijd hier zoeken naar ubuntu gebruikers in de buurt: kaart.ubuntu-nl.org
<asha> woww
<asha> even kijken
<warddr> dat zijn alle gebruikers, rechts onderaan kan je klikken op alleen steunpunten, dat zijn mensen die echt hebben aangegeven dat ze beginnende gebruikers in de buurt willen helpen
<asha> dat is jammer, hier geen steunpunten een zekere sniper5 woont hier in de wijk maar geen steunpunt
<warddr> asha: ik zie net dat er nog een optie is
<warddr> ik weet niet of je al van tkkrlab hebt gehoord, de hackerspace in enschede
<warddr> http://tkkrlab.nl/
<warddr> in de kloosterstraat
<warddr> zij geven naar eigen zeggen linux workshops, ik weet niet hoe en op welk niveau, maar je kan er altijd je licht eens opsteken
<asha> inderdaad, heb even snel gesnuffelt is denk ik wel interessant
<warddr> ik weet niet of je voor de rest met elektronica of programmeren of zo bezig bent?
<asha> aanstaande zaterdag is er een bijeenkomst ook voor beginners
<warddr> klint interessant!
<asha> nee, wel bied ik veel mensen hulp aan met windows, heb ook wel eens een paar pc's in elkaar gezet maar niet echt sensationeel
<warddr> een hackerspace is echt een club van mensen die met die dingen bezig zijn, maar dat zal je daar wel te weten komen
<asha> hackerspace, klinkt wel heel erg jong :)
<asha> zal ik daar als oudje wel tussen passen?
<warddr> het gaat voor de duidelijkheid niet over computers kraken
<asha> ik bedoel de naam dan he :)
<warddr> asha: ik weet niet, bij ons in de hackerspace (antwerpen) zitten veel studenten, maar ook een aantal 40ers en 50ers
<warddr> maar ga er gewoon naartoe en ondervind het eens
<asha> ik ga er zaterdag heen, ik wil het uiteindelijk toch leren
<warddr> heel goed!
<warddr> en als er nog vragen zijn spring hier gerust binnen!
<asha> heel fijn, dank je wel
<warddr> je kan trouwens hier op irc altijd eens gaan kijken naar #tkkrlab (irc kanaal van de hackerspace)
<warddr> maar dan wens ik je veel plezier zaterdag, als ik 1 tip mag geven probeer eens een club mate (een speciaal hacker drankje), als je wat tegen caffeïne kan :D
<asha> hahaha ook gevonden, jij bent goed:)
<warddr> de meeste hackerspaces hebben hier een kanaal
<asha> club mate?
<asha> dat moet daar dan te krijgen zijn
<warddr> dat is hiet heel specifiek voor hackerspaces, dus normaal wel
<warddr> op een of andere manier vind iedereen dat naar een hackerspace gaat dat fantastich, en laat je dat aan iemand anders proeven vinden ze het slecht
<asha> ik ben verslaafd aan caffeine, dat moet goed komen
 * warddr moet maar eens gaan slapen
<asha> warddr, in ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor je informatie
<asha> slaap lekker, droom zacht
<warddr> graag gedaan!
<asha> salu
<Wobbo> Virtualbox werkt niet bij ubuntu 12.10!
<OerHeks> huh? hoeze werkt niet ?
<OerHeks> *hoezo
<Maikel> Linux header geinstalled?
 * Maikel ziet die opmerking namelijk vaker voorbij komen
<Wobbo> In principe werkt het niet bij iedereen die 12.10 gebruiken.
<Maikel> want?
<Wobbo> Niet extra's geinstalleerd
<Wobbo> gewoon geupdated van Ubuntu zelf.
<OerHeks> met dit, Maikel ? <> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Maikel> OerHeks: ja
<Maikel> die vergeten mensen vaak
<OerHeks> klopt, maar dit is pas sinds kort zo :(
<Maikel> oh al jaren in Debian
<Maikel> nou, leren ze gelijk wat meer :)
<Maikel> wobbo heeft ook een beetje moeite met de verbinding
<Wobbo> Ok ben ik weer...
<Wobbo> Ik was er even niet vanwege het andere foutje van Ubuntu 12.10...
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> en die is?
<Wobbo> Als je Ubuntu classic gebruikt geeft hij niet aan hoe het zit met de batterij, lol
<Wobbo> Dus vandaar dat ik er even niet was.
<Wobbo> En de HDMI werkt niet bij 12.10, ik had gehoopt dat het nu wel zou werken, bij 11.04, 12.04 ook niet.
<Maikel> xfce +1
<Maikel> als alles niet zo fijn werkt
<Maikel> wel eens over nagedacht voor een andere distro?
<Wobbo> Mijn nieuwe TV heeft alleen nog maar HDMI. Niet zo belangrijk.
<Wobbo> Ja en nee...
<Wobbo> Zoiets als 6.10 gebruik ik alleen nog maar Ubuntu.
<Wobbo> Ben dol op GNOME.
<OerHeks> Vbox loopt prima hier, in KDE
<Wobbo> Maar dat lost het niet alle problemen op, HDMI werkt dan nog steeds niet en Virtualbox lijkt eerder een probleem te zijn van linux
<OerHeks> maikel gaf net aan, toen jij wegviel, dat je linux headers met installeren >  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Maikel> sorry
<Maikel> dat realiseerde ik mij niet
<OerHeks> en hdmi, heb je al restricted drivers nagekeken ?
<OerHeks> HDMI kan soms kuren geven, omdat soms de EDID info van je tv niet doorgegeven word.
<OerHeks> kan aan de kabel liggen....
<Wobbo> Kabel van 25 euro werkt ook bij de Blu-ray 3D. Het probleem kan indd zijn dat van de driver.
<Wobbo> Ik heb een NV, en ik gebruik niet de software van NV...
<OerHeks> dus je hebt geen beeld?
<OerHeks> of geen beeld op 2e  monitor ?
<Wobbo> Het is een laptop, Asus 1215N, dus de HDMI is de 3e, er is ook een verkende ouderwetse...
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je dan de nvidia driver blob moet installeren, voor je 2e monitor.
<Wobbo> Synaptic heeft niets met HDMI. Hie zit dat met die driver? Ik gebruik niet de gewone Nvidia maar de kantenklare driver van Ubuntu.
<Wobbo> Kan ik dan wel drivers voor mijn HDMI software gebruiken van NV?
<OerHeks> tiep in dash 'stuurprogramma" en installer de nvidia-current
<Wobbo> Dit vervangt toch niet de huidige video software? Alles werkt prima alleen de HDMI werkt niet. Ik ben bang dat als ik dit installeer dat ik dan alleen nog maar 640x480 en geen 3D heb.
<OerHeks> Nu heb je 3D doordat je CPU keihard werkt. dan heb je 3D, doordat je videokaart-GPU de taak overneemt.
<Wobbo> 20% van CPU = "gnome-sustem-monitor"
<Wobbo> op zijn minst...
<OerHeks> system monitor is een process als je top/htop gebruikt, niet je scherm
<Wobbo> Volgens mij gebruikt een Asus EEE1215N standaard Nouveau NVidia bij Ubuntu 12.04/10.
<OerHeks> Nouveau, dat klopt, dat is een open source driver, zonder hw acceleratie.
<OerHeks> maar als je dat niet wil, dan hou je het toch zo ?
<Wobbo> Je kan ook de NV173 dingen van Nvidia installeren maar die werken niet bij deze laptop. Dan krijg ik een zwart scherm.
<Wobbo> Is het gebruiken van nvidia-current een combie van nvidia-current met Nouveau? Of is het weer de kans dat het niet werk met deze laptop. Is ergens een lijst met werkende pc/laptops?
<Mooke> Hallo, weet iemand hoe ik mijn MyBook van WD onder ubuntu 12 zichtbaar kan maken. Het systeem ziet het station wel, maar het is niet toegankelijk en ook is de inhoud niet zichtbaar
<Mooke> Ik ben overigens een leek. Ik heb pyNeighborhood al geinstalleerd, maar ik krijg de configuratie niet voor elkaar.
<OerHeks> welke nvidia zit erin dan? open terminal:  lspci | grep VGA
<Wobbo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376985/
<nino> Goedemiddag iedereen
<nino> Ik heb een vraagje
<Timo> Dat mag
<nino> Weet iemand toevalig wat deze error betekend en hoe ik het kan oplossen?
<nino> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  bumblebee:i386: Depends: upstart-job but it is a virtual package
<Timo> hm..
<Timo> even kijken
<nino> ok
<Wobbo> OerHeks, ik heb de de terminal gegevens geplaatst bij: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376985/
<Timo> hoe heb je het geïnstalleerd nino?
<nino> bumblebee?
<Timo> ja
<Timo> met een PPA?
<Timo> en zo ja, welke?
<nino> ja
<nino> even kijken
<nino> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/stable/ubuntu
<nino> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/stable/ubuntu
<nino> Deze PPA
<Timo> ok
<nino> De laatste is trouwend de source code
<Timo> welke Ubuntu versie gebruik je?
<nino> Ubuntu precise 12.04
<Timo> Ik zit even op internet rond te snuffelen maar je hebt een heel raar probleem
<nino> Ja dat vond ik ook al :(
<nino> Echt vervelend
<nino> Aangezien het noodzakelijk is voor de bumblebee
<Timo> heb je een upgrade uitgevoerd of is dit een verse installatie
<nino> Verse
<nino> Ik hou niet van upgraden :)
<Timo> probeer eens het volgende:
<Timo> sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<nino> ok
<Timo> upstart-job is nl. een afhankelijkheid van upstart dus het zou zo mee moeten komen
<nino> ok gedaan,
<Timo> kwam er nog iets uit?
<nino> dit staat er:
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377075/
<Timo> wow, er is iets goed mis met je pakketten
<Timo> het feit dat de halve audio-omgeving 'weg mag' is niet goed
<nino> Hoe kunnen jullie dat zien?
<Timo> ik denk dat een herinstallatie het handigst is...
<Timo> aan het 'These packages are no longer required' deel
<nino> pfff dat is een werk zeg (herinstallatie)
<nino> zonde
<Timo> jup
<Timo> klopt
<nino> Hoe kan dit nou gebeurt zijn
<nino> Gebeurd
<Timo> heb je iets verwijderd?
<nino> ik zat net aan de libcurl3 pakketen
<nino> Kan dat het zijn>
<Timo> dat denk ik wel ja
<nino> Is dat niet op te lossen?
<Timo> even zien
<Timo> wat heb je er precies mee gedaan?
<nino> Nou ik was net bezig een aantal te verwijderen om te kijken of ik ze dan uiteinderlijk weer kon vers installeren
<Timo> experimetneren...
<Timo> loop je altijd het risico voor een herinstallatie ;)
<Timo> heb je het exacte commando nog?
<nino> ik zat trouwens hier aan als ik de terminal history zie
<nino> libcurl3gnutls:i386
<nino> ik maak even een past bin voor je ok?
<Timo> top :)
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377103/
<nino> Dit is wat ik gedaan heb zie ik
<Timo> heb je een 64-bits systeem?
<nino> ja
<Timo> waarom dwing je apt dan de 32 bits pakketten te installeren?
<Timo> als er geen 64-bits beschikbaar zijn dan zoekt hij dat allemaal zelf uit ;)
<nino> oo
<nino> dat wist ik niet
<Timo> bij deze ;)
<nino> Ik ben nog niet heel goed in linux, maar ben wel vol motivatie bezig het te leren :D
<nino> Maar is dit nog op te lossen met deze informatie?
<Timo> mocht -ie dan toch gaan mekkeren, dán kun je het nog altijd 'door de strot douwen', maar dit is niet erg goed...
<nino> Okay, en dat is niet op te lossen door een command?
<nino> of meerdere
<Timo> nouja, op zich wel
<nino> maar?
<Timo> gewoon alle purges vervangen door installs
<Timo> sudo apt-get install libcurl3-gnutls
<Timo> (de :i386 weghalen dus ;))
<Timo> als je daar eens mee begint nino :)
<nino> ok even kijken of dat helpt, 1 ding hoe test ik of het werkt na de installatie?
<Timo> als er geen fouten uit voortkomen :P
<lg188> hallo
<Timo> en een sudo apt-get -f install uit te voeren
<nino> als eerste?
<Timo> wat ik als eerste zei
<Timo> dus eerst alles wat je verwijderd hebt weer installeren zonder :i386 erachter
<Timo> en daarna sudo apt-get -f install
<nino> het probleem is dat hij deze error blijft geven:
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1377124/
<nino> Welke ik ook probeer van libcurl
<nino> ik zie nu dat hij dat bij alles doet :(
<lg188> dat is omdat die packages niet gebruikt worden
<nino> Waarom niet?
<nino> moet ik autoremove doen
<nino> ?
<Timo> nee
<nino> apt-get autoremove
<Timo> nee
<nino> ok
<Timo> dan gooi je de halve audioengine eraf
<Timo> het is geen foutmeldign ;)
<nino> ok, maar het geluid werkt nog
<Timo> tja, het is sowieso een beetje een rottig systeem geworden nu nadat je hem 32-bits pakketten hebt zitten voeren en een paar vitale bibliotheken hebt verwijderd :P
<nino> Maar het slaat toch nergens op dat dit niet mogelijk is om terug te halen?
<Timo> het is ook wel terug te halen
<Timo> maar ik denk dat je dat beter even op het forum kan vragen
<nino> ask ubuntu?
<Timo> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<nino> ok bedankt
<nino> voor je hulp
<nino> in ieder geval
<CasW> Hm, ik kan de additional drivers niet meer vinden :-(
<lordievader> CasW: Alt + F2 -> jockey-gtk (wellicht met gksudo ervoor).
<CasW> Ah, dank! :-D
<CasW> "The program 'jockey-gtk' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk"; sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk: "jockey-gtk is already the newest version"... Argh.
<lordievader> CasW: Een reinstall van jockey-gtk, denk dat ie ergens corrupt is geraakt.
<CasW> Wellicht.
<CasW> Nope, werkt niet...
<CasW> Ach, dan moet het maar lukken met jockey-text
<CasW> Wacht, ik heb het gevonden! Het zit in Ubuntu Software Center -> Software Sources -> Additional Drivers
<CasW> Dus, op hoop van zegen, herstarten.
<CasW> Zonder problemen :-D
<lordievader> CasW: Dat is goed om te horen.
<CasW> En dan nu kijken of TF2 nu wel draait.
<CasW> Nope
<lordievader> CasW: Er schijnt een Ubuntu-Steam kanaal te bestaan.
<CasW> Ah, oké :-D Maar nu was het probleem, dat jockey-text mijn aanpassingen in het USC weer veranderde, ik draaide nu nog steeds niet de juiste drivers. Nu zegt 'ie van wel, eens zien. En anders maar weer herstarten.
<CasW> Nope, helaas.
<CasW> And we have liftoff! TF2 lijkt te draaien!
<CasW> Performance: 0.0
<OerHeks> :-D
<CasW> Maar hij zou toch wel een stuk beter moeten kunnen draaien... Stomme AMD drivers.
<CasW> Resolutie nog even een paar keer zo laag en dan is het wel speelbaar :-P
<CasW> Nope, onspeelbaar.
<CasW> Even wat benchmarksoftware installeren en dan testen wat nu precies het performanceverschil is tussen de drivers.
<CasW> Stom, mijn GPU is zo snel dat de verversingssnelheid van mijn beeldscherm de limiterende factor is...
<OerHeks> a gut
<OerHeks> zonder Vsync to blank 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.828 FPS
<OerHeks> ehm, ik bedoel mét
<OerHeks> en zonder 32080 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6415.895 FPS
<OerHeks> :P
<CasW> Hm, waarmee test jij dat?
<OerHeks> glxgears
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install glxgears
<CasW> Ahja, die zocht ik! :-) Die zal ik ook installeren.
<OerHeks> en dan "glxgears" in terminal
<OerHeks> stoppen door dat 2e schermpje te sluiten
<CasW> Glxgears is een onderdeel van mesa-utils? Apt-get install glxgears werkte hier niet
<OerHeks> aj ja, dat klopt :(
 * OerHeks voelt zich dommig .. ik zal maar eens eten maken
<CasW> Smakelijk
<OerHeks> thnx
<CasW> Hoe zet ik vsync op blank?
<OerHeks> dat doe ik in nvidia-settings
<OerHeks> ati heb ik geen verstand van..
<OerHeks> ccc iets?
<OerHeks> catalyst control centre ?
<OerHeks> onder openGL options zoiets?
<CasW> Ik gebruik nu de driver van xserver-xorg-video-ati...
<newbie> hoi\
<newbie> heb een vraagje over de installatie van ubuntu 12
<Guest19074> moet ik een partie aan maken of doet ubuntu dat zelf met de installatie naast windows 7?
<Guest19074> het rare is heb al installatie geprobeert, maar ubunti wilt hem alleen op mijn externe 2tb HD installeren...
<Guest19074> als ik keuze wilt maken voor interne HD kan dat niet
<Guest19074> iemand die mij hiermee kan helpen?
<OerHeks> hoeveel partities heb je op je interne disk ?
<Guest19074> heb die HD in 2 delen gedeeld... 1 voor windows 2 voor games muziek
<Guest19074> dus C: en D: is de hele HD
<OerHeks> Hebje al ruimte vrij gemaakt?
<Guest19074> er is ruimte genoeg
<Guest19074> moet ik misschien mijn externe HD loskoppelen met de installatie?
<StefandeVries> Dat is aan te raden.
<OerHeks> in win7 diskmanagment kun je eenvoudig je D kleiner maken, dan zou het moeten lukken. ext hdd afkoppelen kan ook schelen
<Guest19074> want het rare is wel... met de ubuntu demo versie.. kan ik wel op de C en D komen
<Guest19074> maar maakt ubuntu zelf een partie aan als er genoeg plek is begrijp ik?
<OerHeks> Ja, Ubuntu maakt root, swap en home aan.
<OerHeks> minimaal is 5 gb ruimte nodig.
<Guest19074> ik ga het zo zonder mijn externe hd proberen te installeren
<Guest19074> als het gelukt is meld ik me weer ;)
<marcv> iemand die kan helpen met fstab opties?
<marcv> ik maak met sshfs een aantal mounts op m'n filesystem. Deze mounts staan in m'n fstab maar omdat het mounts over ssh zijn krijg ik bij booten een foutmelding en moet ik op "s" drukken om verder te booten
<marcv> eenmaal ingelogd kan ik eenvoudig met mount -a de mounts zetten (ik gebruik wachtwoorden op ssh overigens)
<marcv> Wat ik eigenlijk wil is dat deze regels met booten genegeerd worden maar met mount -a wel opgepakt worden
<marcv> de optie noauto zorgt er wel voor dat ze tijdens booten worden genegeerd, maar een mount -a werkt dan ook niet
<marcv> is er nog een andere manier of moet ik toch met ssh keys gaan werken als ik dat zo wil?
<OerHeks> ALs je mount voordat de user is ingelogd, dach ik dat ssh keys de oplossing zijn.
<OerHeks> maar ik weet dat niet zeker, mogenlijk dat er iemand meeleest ...
<StefandeVries> Ik zou zeggen: probeer het eens uit.
<StefandeVries> Genereer ssh-keys, kopieer die naar de serve
<StefandeVries> r en reboot je eigen systeem dan.
<marcv> keys zullen wel werken natuurlijk..  er is geen optie in fstab die doet wat ik wil? In de manpages heb ik het niet kunnen vinden in ieder geval
<viezerd> je kan evt. een crontab maken met (bv.) @reboot sleep 20 && mount /blaat enz.
<marcv> dan krijg ik alsnog de mounts niet goed omdat er passwords nodig zijn
<marcv> denk dat ik toch met keys moet gaan werken?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> fstab is te basaal voor wat je wilt.
<marcv> ga ik daar toch naar kijken dan..  tnx :-)
<marcv> op zich werkt het juist fantastisch..  mounten over ssh is ideaal
<marcv> keys aangemaakt en gekopieerd, tijd voor een reboot. Bedankt voor de hulp en fijne avond verder
<OerHeks> succes marc
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-23
<nino> join
<Luckiboy> Hoi nino
<nino> Hey ik krijg mijn nickname niet geregistreerd op freenode
<nino> Hoe doe je dat?
<nino> Hij vraagt ook om in te loggen
<Luckiboy>  type in: /msg nickserv register <wachtwoord> <email>
<Luckiboy> Als dit de nick is die je wil registreren
<Luckiboy> anders moet je het eerst even wijzigen
<nino> ok bedankt
<nino> Maar hoe log je in?
<Luckiboy>  /msg nickserv identify <nick> <wachtwoord>
<nino> ok bedankt
<Luckiboy> Gelukt?
<nino> blijkbaar is de nickname al in use
<nino> Waar verander je dat>
<Luckiboy> Als de nick al geregistreerd staat, doe je er weinig aan.
<Luckiboy> probeer anders nino_
<nino> hoe kan ik dat veranderen?
<Luckiboy>  /nick <alternatieve nick>
<nino> ok bedankt
<nino_> Ok mooi dat werkt
<Luckiboy> En nu registreren als je dat wil :)
<nino_> Dat is inderdaad wat ik ook van plan ben hahaha
<nino_> Bedankt luckiboy , het is gelukt.  Hoe log ik in voor de volgende keer?
<ichat> nino_:    /msg nickserv help  zal het je wel uitleggen
<ichat> of je gebruikt de features van het webbased aplicatie   of je  irc / chat client
<NoirX> hoi
<warddr> hallo NoirX
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-24
<Henk_> Goede morgen
<Henk_> probleem met ubuntu
<Henk_> wie
<OerHeks> Ik heb nog geen probleem :-)
<Henk_> krijg geen desctop aan eind van installatie
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart, Henk_ ?
<Henk_> ja dacht ik al  heb een radeon  9200se die zal het dus zijn heb nu een nvidiammx de pc is een oudere pentium 4
<Henk_> moet ik alles nu overnieuw installeren
<OerHeks> dat is een oudere kaart, die heeft de 173 driver nodig, dacht ik ..
<OerHeks> nee, probeer eerst eens nomodeset aan uw grub toe te voegen..
<OerHeks> ik plak even het antwoord van ubottu uit #ubuntu
<OerHeks> <ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Henk_> appart verhaal ik had geinstalleerd met een oudere versie van ubuntu bij de update deed niets het. maar de video kaart dus wel. daarna stak ik bij opnieuw installeren de nvidia er in en deed hij het wel maar foutje gemaakt en opnieuw geinstalleer met de radeon 9200se en dus geen desctop vanwege de driver. bedankt weet genoeg herinstallatie dus
<OerHeks> booten met shift vast houden, dan kom je in grub menu
<OerHeks> e drukken van edit en nomodeset bij je opstartregel toevpegen
<Henk_> ik kan niets toevoegen want heb geen middelen iets  te zien alleen een mooi kleurtje aan het eind en een waarschuwing invoer niet ondersteund
<OerHeks> jawel, als je bij booten shift vasthoud, kom je in vga moduis in grub
<OerHeks> *modus
<Henk_> oke
<OerHeks> gewoon na splash toevoegen > "quiet splash" > "quiet splash nomodeset"
<Henk_> ik heb het genoteerd ga dit doen en laat het weten  . bedankt
<OerHeks> succes :)
<Henk_> latersss
<NoirX> hoi
<Luckiboy> hoi NoirX
<NoirX> hoi Luckiboy
<lg188> Goeie namiddag
<lg188> ik krijg deze error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1382524/ als ik apt-update
<lg188> waar moet ik dat aanpassen?
<ichat> lg188:  -  /etc/sources.list
<ichat> of in het programma  aptitude
<lg188> nope in /etc/apt/sources.list staat ie niet
<ichat> of hoe dat graftische kreng ook heet in ubuntu
<ichat> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/196211
<lg188> ichat: en die ppa staat niet tussen in men sources.list
<ichat> ik mis onderaan jouw log ook en stuk wat er in die voorbeeld  wel staat namelijk een beschrijving  welk pakket er niet gevonden kan worden
<ichat> dan zou je moeten kunnen afleiden welke  pakket bron je wilt verweideren of vervangen.
<ichat> maar ik ben er vantussen...
<lg188> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<lg188> en
<lg188> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lg188> stonden onderaan
<warddr> lg188: is het ondertussen al opgelost?
<lg188> eh nee, was met java aan het experimenteren uiteindelijk.
<Monthy> Hallo allemaal is dit een kanaal waar ik vragen kan stellen over ubuntu server install
<StefandeVries> Zeker.
<monthy> Hoi Stefan, ik heb net een ubuntu server geinstaleerd ( voor de eerste keer ) en het netwerk doet het niet
<monthy> is er een commando om dat hele ding in 1 keer nog een keer door de setup te laten gaan ?
<lg188> wat krijg je met als ifconfig doet?
<lg188> wat krijg je als je ifconfig doet?*
<monthy> dan laat ie lokaal zien 127.0.0.1
<monthy> Maar niet de dhcp instellingen of het ipnummer van mijn dhcp
<monthy> Ik denk dat er geen goede verbining was op het moment van instaleren
<lg188> ik veronderstal dat je kabel gebruikt?
<monthy> jawel, ik heb een router staan die alles aan elkaar knoopt
<lg188> doe dan eens ifconfig eth0?
<monthy> mijn dhcp server geeft ook geen verbindingen aan ( bezette ip nummers )
<monthy> Ok, ik loop even naar dat ding
<monthy> eth0 geeft geen ipadres en geen mask
<monthy> lok geeft 127.0.0.1
<lg188> wat staat er bij cat /etc/network/interfaces.
<monthy> ik ga weer even kijken
<monthy> ik moet het even opschrijven momentje
<monthy> 2 x auto ( lo / eth0)
<monthy> iface is inet dhcp
<monthy> en bij de eerste dan de loopback
<lg188> steken alle kabels dan tegoei?
<lg188> juist*
<monthy> lijkt mij wel, het lichtje op de swithc is groen
<monthy> staat echter niet te knipperen, dus geen data vekeerder denk ik
<lg188> heb je al eens herstart? let goed op bij boot als er iets wordt gezegdt over Networking
<monthy> de instellingen staan dus goed denken jullie, dan ga ik even rebooten ( duurt wel even :-)
<lg188> en je kan dit eventjes lezen als 12.10 hebt https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<monthy> Ik heb inderdaad 12.10
<trijntje> monthy: volgens mij is dat een bekende bug
<monthy> ik denk dat ie het doet ! De oplossing was, zoals altijd weer eenvoudig, zitten de kabel wel goed was de juiste vraag. Er zitten nl 2e nic in deze machine,en als ik kan kiezen pak ik altijd de verkeerde
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1041838
<monthy> Allemaal alvast bedankt voor het meedenken
<lg188> Graag gedaan :)
<monthy> En mijn swicth ziet nu ook een  nieuw ipdinnetje komt helemaal goed, tot ziens
<obelix_> hallo
<Luckiboy> hallo obelix_
<obelix_> ik zit te denken om over te stappen naar umbutu ik draai nu nog windows 7
<obelix_> nu heb ik dus veel progies die kan ik dan niet meer draaien zeker
<obelix_> en hoe zit het met virussen
<Luckiboy> Dat hangt er van af, voor de meeste windows-programma's zijn wel alternatieven, of zelfs een native client
<Luckiboy> 17:13 < obelix_> en hoe zit het met virussen
<OerHeks> Je krijgt 30.000+ proggies erbij
<OerHeks> Helaas, geen virussen.
<Luckiboy> obelix_: virussen heb je geen last van in linux/ubuntu, tenzij je wine (emulator) installeerd
<Luckiboy> *installeert
<Luckiboy> OerHeks: lol
<obelix_> maar die wine heb i toch nodig om die progies te draaien?
<Luckiboy> Als je Windows apps wil draaien, heb je idd wine nodig
<OerHeks> Als je een samba share opzet om files te delen met windows, zijn er wel antivirus programma;s om de boel schoon te houden, maar die virussen hebben geen invloed op linux.
<obelix_> kan ik ook mijn mails van outlook backupen en dan in een prog van umbutu weer ophalen?
<Luckiboy> obelix_: ja dat kan, zeer makkelijk zelfs
<OerHeks> jups
<obelix_> er zijn dus 3 punten 1 de mails 2 mijn films en 3 de belangrijkste mijn foto's
<obelix_> ik gebruik wel eens photoshop die kan ik dan niet meer draaien zeker
<Luckiboy> Kijk voor de mails eens hier: http://support.real-time.com/tbird/outlook_import.html (voor thunderbird, de standaard mail client van Ubuntu)
<Luckiboy> photoshop is idd geen linux app, maar er bestaan ook alternatieven als gimp etc.
<OerHeks> goede start >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Luckiboy> Installeer anders eens een dual boot, en experimenteer er eens wat mee, dan kan je op een gegeven moment zelf beslissen of je voledig wil overstappen of niet
<nino_> Hallo iedereen, ik heb een vervelend probleem met mijn Internet verbinding. Ik kan niet meer op het Internet komen, nadat ik fire starter had geïnstalleerd
<nino_> Ik vermoed dan ook dat het aan firestarter licht dat ik geen toegang tot het Internet heb
<viezerd> zou em erafgooien
<NoirX> hoi
<CoolePascal> lo
<nino_>  Goedenavond
<nino_> Heeft iemand tijd voor een probleem wellicht op te kunnen lossen voor mij?
<nino_> *samen*
<CoolePascal> ?
<nino_> Ik had firestarter geinstalleerd en vond het geen goed programma dus weer gedeinstalleerd. Nu geen internet meer
<nino_> Moet alles via de telefoon typen
<nino_> Zeer lastig
 * stijndg is away (Stijn is out BNC logging messages)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-25
 * stijndg is away (Stijn is out BNC logging messages)
<bas85> o/
<Ubuntu007> Hallo
<Ubuntu007> Vraagje
<Ubuntu007> Ik probeer via mijn Ubuntu server te pingen naar www.google.nl, maar krijg de repsonse: Unknown host. Terwijl als ik ping op IP naar bv. mijn router doe tie het wel perfect
<CoolePascal> wat staat er in  /etc/resolv.conf ?
<CoolePascal> waarschijnlijk is dat je probleem
<Ubuntu007> ( ik ben een beginner met Ubuntu/Linux )
<Ubuntu007> even kijken .. 1 moment
<Ubuntu007> Daar staat niets in, behalve de voor geprogrammeerde blauwe tekst
<CoolePascal> kijk dat is je probleem
<CoolePascal> ehm
<Ubuntu007> Ok..
<CoolePascal> gebruik je dhcp of heb je zelf een ip nr toegewezen ?
<Ubuntu007> Kun je me hiermee verder helpen?
<CoolePascal> ja hoor
<Ubuntu007> Zelf een IP
<CoolePascal> ahhh kijk
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> wat is je gateway ?
<Ubuntu007> ivm webserver
<Ubuntu007> 192.168.1.1?
<CoolePascal> nu dan zet je in dat bestandje    nameserver 192.168.1.1
<CoolePascal> moet je effe als sudo doen he
<CoolePascal> en dan zallie het wel doen
<Ubuntu007> Kijk:) Zoiets simpels
<Ubuntu007> Thanks
<Ubuntu007> Maar wat als ik het via dhcp had lopen?
<CoolePascal> dan vult hiju het zelf in he...
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> bij reboot ben je het kwijt
<Ubuntu007> Ok, snap het
<CoolePascal> je moet het even in //etc/network/ingterfaces regelen
<CoolePascal> maar goed
<CoolePascal> je snapt natuurlijk wel dat je dit een riant pislje kost !
<Ubuntu007> Maar omda tik nu statisch IP heb, hoeft dat niet in interfaces? Is hij het bij een reboot niet kwijt?
<Ubuntu007> Hahaha!
<CoolePascal> bij het booten leest hij wat er in /etc/network/interfaces staat   en zo word je ip ingesteld
<CoolePascal> heb je het via een gui ingesteld ?
<Ubuntu007> Nope, heb alles via command
<CoolePascal> goed bezig !
<Ubuntu007> :)
<CoolePascal> maar dan moet je idd even weten
<CoolePascal> dat je die dingen moet instellen
<Ubuntu007> `Via command heb wat dingen achter eth0 ingesteld
<CoolePascal> en bij debian   aka ubuntu heb je dus een std config file
<CoolePascal> prima gedaan
<CoolePascal> zo leer je tenminste wat je doet
<CoolePascal> al lang bezig met linuix ?
<Ubuntu007> Nah, ik denk een maandje
<Ubuntu007> Dat is waar.
<Ubuntu007> Eerlijk gezegd, toen ik op school Linux kreeg, Opensuse.. toen had ik hier toch een hekel aan haha. Maar naarmate ik bleef proberen, moest uiteindelijk toch een voldoende scoren, ben ik het leuker gaan vinden. Maar het heeft een hele tijd stil gestaan en nu sinds een maand heb ik het opgepakt met Ubuntu server
<OerHeks> :-)
<Ubuntu007> Aangezien ik dus een beginner ben, ben ik op zoek naar wat nieuwe dingen. Heb zojuist een webservertje geconfigureerd, wilde nu een ftpservertje installeren. Maar wat is er nog meer leuk? Is het overigens OK als je servers met elkaar gaat combineren op 1 fysiek systeem?
<CoolePascal> ja dat kan met dual boot of virtualisatie afhankeloijok wat je wilt
<CoolePascal> en idd het is in het begin even lastig
<CoolePascal> maar je leert er veel meer van dan je op school leert door een beetje dom met de muis te klikken
<OerHeks> servers combineren ? je bedoelt services combineren op 1 server?
<OerHeks> dat kan, hoe meer gebruikers, hoe sterker je server zal moeten zijn.
<Ubuntu007> Maar kan ik niet een web en ftp server in 1 draaien, zonder virtual of dual.. net zoals bij Windows Server meerdere roles/features kunt installeren naast elkaar?
<Ubuntu007> Precies, dat bedoel ik.
<Ubuntu007> Ik ben de enige gebruiker haha.
<OerHeks> 1-5 gebruikers kan prima op een pentium 4
<OerHeks> het ligt dan meer aan het geheugen
<Ubuntu007> ok
<Ubuntu007> maar als ik een ftp en web combineer, dan heb ik 2 services naast elkaar draaien op 1 fyisk systeem. Zie ik het goed?
<OerHeks> jups
<Ubuntu007> Ok.
<Ubuntu007> Maar wat zijn tegenwoordig de leuke, handige, bekende en wat makkelijke services?
<OerHeks> ftp + webserver + mediastreamer + samba share kan prima samen
<OerHeks> al zou ik dan voor sftp kiezen, dat is veilig(er)
<Ubuntu007> sftp ipv ftp
<Ubuntu007> ook ander poort? Want ik geloof ftp is 21?
<CoolePascal> sftp loopt gewoon over ssh
<CoolePascal> hoef je niets voor te doen
<CoolePascal> als je sshd hebt draaien werkt het
<CoolePascal> en
<CoolePascal> dan werkt ook scp   een sshfs en ssh
<JasperCoenraats> hi there
<JasperCoenraats> oh ja, nl.
<JasperCoenraats> weetiemand toevallig of je nog ergens een e-mail adres kunt registreren zonder dat de halve wereld dat koppelt aan de eigenaar?
<JasperCoenraats> Ouderwetste anoniemiteit dus, zoals toen men nog haken op hoorns legde
<StefandeVries> gmail.com en dan onzin invullen?
<StefandeVries> En nee, toen was je ook niet anoniem.
<JasperCoenraats> StefandeVries: snap ik. Maar ik krijg continu zeer duidelijk door dat gmail me linkt
<StefandeVries> Gebruik je privacybeschermende maatregelen binnen je browser?
<JasperCoenraats> onzin invullen zo0=u genoeg zijn zeg je, je post mogen ze dus niet inzien?
<JasperCoenraats> tav het laatste: geen idee
<StefandeVries> Er bestaat een heel goede plug-in, Ghostery die ads en sniffers weert.
<StefandeVries> Die installeren en mee laten draaien terwijl je je e-mail aanmaakt.
<JasperCoenraats> Whats that in plane-Dutch?
<OerHeks> gmx mail is best wel schoon
<StefandeVries> Installeer in Firefox Ghostery, surf naar GMail.com en maak een adres aan met onzinnamen etc.
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: daar gaat een lampje branden
<JasperCoenraats> StefandeVries: ik werk met wel met ubuntu
<CoolePascal> ghostery++
<JasperCoenraats> dat scheelt wellicht iets
<JasperCoenraats> ghostery ++?
<JasperCoenraats> CoolePascal: is een betere versie?
<StefandeVries> CoolePascal is het met me eens, daar komt het op neer.
<JasperCoenraats> waarmee is CoolePascal het precies eens?
<CoolePascal> jasper ++ is in veel programeer talen een instruktie om een waarde met 1 te vcerhogen   er staat dus iets als ghostery thumbs up
<JasperCoenraats> wat is het beste idee dus
<StefandeVries> De aanbeveling van Ghostery.
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<CoolePascal> ghostery maakt het traceren vrijwel onmogelijk
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> ga ik doen
<CoolePascal> je schrikt ervan hoeveel dat gebeurd
<JasperCoenraats> firefox ghostery
<CoolePascal> sommige webwsites meer dan 12 trackers op een pagina
<JasperCoenraats> ja, zembla gekeken?
<CoolePascal> nope
<CoolePascal> ghostery laat het me zien
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<CoolePascal> zembla welke datum ?
<JasperCoenraats> CoolePascal: 23 novenmbe
<JasperCoenraats> moet 'm zelf nog zien
<JasperCoenraats> maar het spreekt voor zich
<JasperCoenraats> en ik ben nu toch al over op Ubuntu
<CoolePascal> er is een aardige nederlandse film over privacy
<CoolePascal> hoe heet die ook wer
<JasperCoenraats> ga de boel maar eens even op zijn kop zetten
<JasperCoenraats> qua privicy
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<CoolePascal> jasper ik doe dat ook maar het is op zich verloren moeite
<CoolePascal> maar gewoon doen
<CoolePascal> en addblokkers
<StefandeVries> Ja graag gedaan.
<JasperCoenraats> ghostery geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> ga ff verder met de ideeen van hier, maar 't is simpeler dan ik dacht
<JasperCoenraats> thnks
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Daar zijn we voor.
<JasperCoenraats> btw hoe verwijder je een googleaccount?
<JasperCoenraats> dat maken ze je nooit eenvoudig
<CoolePascal> inloggen op de google server en dan rm -r /home/jaspercoenraats ;)
<JasperCoenraats> CoolePascal: ?
<StefandeVries> Tik dat voor de zekerheid maar niet op je eigen pc in.
<CoolePascal> grapje jasper
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<CoolePascal> ik geef er mee aan dat je dat kunt vergeren
<CoolePascal> vergeten
<CoolePascal> bedoel ik
<JasperCoenraats> ik ben een beginner met io.a. ubuntu
<CoolePascal> ahhh dat vergat ik even
<CoolePascal> niet eerg
<CoolePascal> maar
<JasperCoenraats> nee, maar goed dat ik oppas
<CoolePascal> ze verdienenb veel geld aan jou gegevens
<JasperCoenraats> kan dus niet wissen>
<CoolePascal> dus wissen is er niet bij
<JasperCoenraats> nu ja
<viezerd> je kunt beter je google account aanhouden en niks mee doen
<viezerd> want op moment dat je die verwijder wordt alles eigendom van Google
<viezerd> (en mogen ze dus echt alles mee doen wat ze willen)
<Guest51618> 9Hallo
<CoolePascal> ahh
<CoolePascal> je nick is niet meegekomen
<Guest51618> Waarom heet ik nu nog zo?
<Guest51618> En hoe kan ik een gesprek met jou alleen opstarten?
<CoolePascal> ehm   ff denken    ik dacht /chat coolepascal    of /msg coolepascal
<Guest51618> doet niks
<Luckiboy>  /msg <nick>
<Guest51618> geenv an beide
<Luckiboy> CoolePascal is ook niet goed gespeld, hoofdlettergevoelig
<Luckiboy> Dus /msg CoolePascal
<Guest51618> Nou, dat voer ik in, maar er gebeurd niets
<Guest51618> Moet ik nog iets ander openen dan?
<Guest51618> Hoe switch ik tussen de kanalen?
<Luckiboy> Welke client gebruik je?
<Guest51618> irssi
<Luckiboy> ALT <pijltje> of ALT <nummer>
<CoolePascal> ik heb ehm ff irssi laten instaleren luc maar ik gebruik al jaren geen irsi meer dus weet niet meer rhoe dat werkt
<CoolePascal> kan jij ehm uitleggen
<Luckiboy> volgens mij moet /msg gewoon werken
<Luckiboy> ik probeer het even met jou CoolePascal ;)
<OerHeks> Kunnen gasten wel private msg doen?
<Luckiboy> ah, je moet het bericht erachter zetten, dus /msg <nick> <bericht>
<CoolePascal> ja maar das maar 1 bericht
<CoolePascal> maar je kan ook een chat beginnen he
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar daarna moet je in de private chat channel gaan, bij mij is dat bv. 6
<Luckiboy> (Dus eerst /msg <nick> <bericht>, en daarna verder gaan in het kanaal waar de private chat is opgestart
<Luckiboy> Lukt het je zo, Guest51618 ?
<CoolePascal> hij moet nu eten
<CoolePascal> en tja   hij moet nu bier voor mij kopen he
<CoolePascal> dat heb ik nu tegoed
<Luckiboy> ;)
<Maikel> jeetje lu
<obelix_> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<obelix_> ik heb gerobeerd umbutu te instaleeren maar het lukt me niet om de beeldscherm goed te krijgen
<obelix_> 2 keer als ik de cd draai lukt me het niet en als ik hem installeer ook niet
<obelix_> help
<obelix_> iemand?????
<trijntje> obelix_: heb je wel beeld tijdens het installeren?
<obelix_> ja dat wel
<obelix_> als het geinstalleerd is krijg ik grote letters en de beeld maar deels op mijn scherm
<trijntje> hoe oud is die pc?
<trijntje> en welke versie van ubuntu probeer je te installeren?
<obelix_> pffffffff z'n 6 jaar
<obelix_> de video kaar is van nvidia van 2 jaar oud
<trijntje> ok, heb je de juiste drivers geinstalleerd?
<obelix_> ik weet niet hoe dat gaat met linux ben net bezig het allemaal uit te zoeken
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd?
<obelix_> 10.4
<trijntje> 10.04? Die is al erg oud
<trijntje> waarom heb je die versie gekozen?
<obelix_> ldie wordt toch lang ondersteund
<trijntje> 12.04 word 5 jaar ondersteund, is die is pas n half jaar oud
<obelix_> die bedoel ik ook die had ik
<trijntje> als je dan in de dash (druk op de windows toets) op 'softwarebronnen' zoekt kan je in het tabblad 'stuurprogrammas' drivers installeren
<obelix_> dat gaat dan automatisch??
<trijntje> ja, geen gedoe met cd's nodig meestal
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-18
<hansvl> Hallo Ubuntu freaks
<vin> hallo hans
<hansvl> Ik heb mij geregristreed als lid maar krijg geen E-mail om mij te activeren.
<hansvl> Vin ben je er nog?
<vin> ja
<vin> maar ik heb geen antwoord op jou probleem
<hansvl> Weet jij bij wie ik dit probleem moet aanmelden?
<Fermata> hansvl: heb je het over een forumregistratie?
<hansvl> Ja, een forumregistratie.
<Fermata> Daar kunnen wij helaas niets aan veranderen.  De registraties worden handmatig gekeurd en het kan daarom even duren voor je toegang krijgt.
<hansvl> Ok dan wacht ik een E-mail in mijn E-mail box af.
<CoBo> Hi all
<CoBo> Klopt het dat ik bij ubuntu steunpunten een ubuntu disk kan verkrijgen?
<vin> Moet je denk ik even aan het destbetreffende steunpunt vragen
<OerHeks> Steunpunten kunnen je helpen met een cd/dvd branden, of een usb stick aanmaken
<OerHeks> We hebben geen geperste cd's iig.
<CoBo> Thanks voor de info! :)
<OerHeks> Meeste iso's zijn nu groter dan een cd+r helaas.
<CoBo> En helaas is mijn internetverbinding ook niet zo dik...
<CoBo> Is een servervariant trouwens even groot als de desktopvariant?
<OerHeks> even zien ..
<OerHeks> Server 13.10 i386/AMD64 passen wel op een cd+r > http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<OerHeks> ubuntu/xubuntu desktop niet
<CoBo> Ok bedankt!
<OerHeks> Ik vind Amazon best grappig.
<Jorisvh> Hallo Ik heb een dringend probleem.
<Jorisvh> Ik krijg geen internetverbinding meer op mijn ubuntu-pc
<anataex> opnieuw opstarten???
<anataex> router resetten???
<Jorisvh> als ik in chrome naar een site probeer te surfen verschijnt er onderaan mijn pagina: Fout 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED):
<Jorisvh> Kan het DNS-adres van de server niet oplossen
<Jorisvh> heb reeds meermaals opnieuw opgestart!
<Jorisvh> Heb ook router gereset maar zonder resultaat!
<anataex> misschien dat er een of andere server op internet niet helemaal goed werkt... zoiets als adres niet gevonden.
<Jorisvh> Nu werk ik vanaf een laptap met windows ook verbonden met die router en zoals u ziet gaat het hier wel!
<anataex> werkt je thuisnetwerk wel? zoals windows naar je ubuntu computer???
<Jorisvh> Maar, ik kan op geen enkele site gaan op die PC!!
<lordievader> Jorisvh: De dns is niet goed ingesteld. Lijkt mij.
<Jorisvh> ja, idd!!
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik dit doen?
<anataex> dat bedoel ik dus... er ligt al een week of twee een internetserver in de clinch met iets....
<Jorisvh> Ik werk nog onder een oude versie van Ubuntu nl 10.04 LTS.
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Wat krijg je als je "nslookup google.com" in een terminal uitvoerd.
<Jorisvh> Ik heb nog geen tijd gehad een recentere versie te installeren.
<anataex> Anataex is effe weg... suc6 hier/daar....
<JanC> lijkt me ook dat je Ubuntu PC geen correcte DNS-instellingen heeft/krijgt
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Graag de output van dat commando en wat er in /etc/resolv.conf staat.
<Jorisvh> nslookup: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Dat dacht ik al ;) Wat staat er in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Jorisvh> # Generated by NetworkManager domain lan search lan nameserver 192.168.1.254
<JanC> is dat je home router ?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb nu vanaf mijn laptop een netwerkverbinding met mijn ubuntu pc en kan het vanhieruit ook bedienen met vnc
<Jorisvh> JanC wat bedoel je met home router?
<JanC> en wat staat ingesteld als nameserver in Windows?
<Jorisvh> mijn router is geen pc.
<Jorisvh> waar vind ik dat in windows?
<JanC> Jorisvh: dat IP-adres 192.168.1.254, is dat je router?
<JanC> Jorisvh: eh, ik heb al bijna 10 jaar geen Windows gebruikt  :P
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Voer dit in een terminal uit "sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head".
<JanC> nu ja, bijna geen
<JanC> lijkt me dat er properdere manieren zijn om dat op te lossen, maar goed...
<JanC> en sowieso, DHCP zou dit moeten instellen, normaal
<lordievader> Mee eens, maar dns settings die niet mee werken zijn vervelend.
<Jorisvh> als ik als url in firefox ingeef: speedtouch.lan geraak ik in de configuratie van mijn router.
<JanC> welk IP-adres zie je als je naar speedtouch.lan  pingt?
<Jorisvh> nslookup speedtouch.lan geeft al: Server:		192.168.1.254 Address:	192.168.1.254#53
<Jorisvh> Dit vanaf mijn ubuntu-pc
<jemark> dat       vfgfgd
<JanC> okee, dus Ubuntu probeert de DNS relay in je modem/router te gebruiken, maar dat werkt om één of andere reden niet
<Jorisvh> Ik heb ook skype aanstaan en daar zie ik wel nog iemand online staan!
<jemark> Jorisvh: 173.194.112.83 zal ook werken ;)
<JanC> als DNS faalt blijven bestaande connecties wel werken
<JanC> en misschien werkt Skype zelfs met hardcoded IPs
<jemark> ook je irc blijft werken
<Jorisvh> idd! Het werkt!
<Jorisvh> google!
<jemark> mooi he? nu kun je zoeken naar een andere site ;) hahaha
<Jorisvh> ja dat is al iets, maar hoe kan ik dat dns probleem oplossen?
<jemark> naar je NetworkManager gaan en daar de google dns instellen. 8.8.8.8 . google is your friend.
<jemark> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/dns-instellen-15949/
<jemark> of via de gui, succes
<jemark> Jorisvh: gelukt?
<Jorisvh> Kan ik hier dns instellen: http://www.picpaste.com/pics/dns-instellen-TzxFsGqv.1384808644.png
<Jorisvh> Mijn lokaal netwerk werkt al goed!
<Jorisvh> jemark, kun je eens kijken?
<jemark> Jorisvh: http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-nplz4FRk.1384808929.png
<jemark> Jorisvh: daar stel je de DNS in... de optie er onder
<jemark> Jorisvh: je bent erg warm :)
<jemark> Jorisvh: lukt ie?
<Jorisvh> nee, ik kan het niet invullen. Heb geen toegang tot dat vak!
<Jorisvh> Ik zou ver willen stoppen. Moet om 6u15 opstaan!
<jemark> Jorisvh: je moet de optie hieronder kiezen, ik maak wel even een nieuwe screenshot ;)
<jemark> Jorisvh: ok, weltrusten, morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag. ik begin gelukkig pas om 09:30 op het werk en sta op om 08:00
<Jorisvh> Kom je hier morgen avond ook terug?
<jemark> ja, hoe laat?
<Jorisvh> zelfde als vandaag
<jemark> ok, tot morgen
<Jorisvh> ok, al hartelijk dank voor jouw hulp!!
<jemark> anders via teamviewer, graag gedaan
<Jorisvh> Tot morgen!
<jemark> tot morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-19
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<anataex> Hallo hier, heeft er iemand verstand van script-fouten bij een verse Ubunru installatie????
<lordievader> anataex: Wat voor een script fouten?
<trijntje> anataex: misschien, wat is het probleem?
<anataex> Ik heb een Ubuntu ge-installeerd en nu zegt de eigenaar van de PC dat ie een of andere 'script-error' geeft, weet er nog niet veel van...
<anataex> Dat heeft toch iets met de webbrowser te maken??? meestal toch???
<lordievader> Ligt eraan waar hij/zij die fout tegen komt.
<anataex> mja,dat is waar. Ik ga er eerst maar eens effe kijken...
<anataex> Bedankt effe voor de moeite...
<trijntje> anataex: probeer de exacte text van de foutmelding te achterhalen, dan weet je wat er fout gaat
<anataex> Ga ik doen... als ik wat weet, geef ik weer een brul hihi... groenten weer...
<Jorisvh> Hallo Jemark Ik ben eventjes terug. Daarstraks zette ik mijn ubuntu-pc aan en internet werkt terug normaal! Ik heb nogthans niets meer aan de instellingen veranderd!
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Dat is goed om te horen, hoop dat het zo blijft :)
<JanC> Jorisvh: heb je je router herstart sindsdien of zo?
<Jorisvh> Gisteren had ik router al eens herstart, maar zonder resultaat. Maar vandaag heb ik van mijn ouders vernomen dat de stroom was uitgevallen.
<Jorisvh> Vind het toch raar want op mijn windows pc werkte het wel, en nu weer alles :-)
<JanC> Jorisvh: DHCP-falen op het verkeerde moment kan vreemde dingen doen  :-/
<jemark> sorry, ik ben wat laat Jorishvh
<jemark> dat is goed om te horen Jorisvh
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<VERKC> Goedemorgen allemaal
<VERKC> Ben een beetje aan het experimenteren met linux en moet voor mijn werk in kunnen loggen met een citrix client. Deze heb ik geinstalleerd, maar hij blijft klagen dat ik een bepaald certificaat mis van een bepaalde Certificate Authority.
<VERKC> Enig idee hoe ik dat certificaat kan toevoegen? Het is een .cer bestand. Heb wel how-to's gevonden over hoe dat te doen met een .crt, maar zelfs die how-to is voor mij te onduidelijk
<mol81> Hoi. Ik heb gisteren een extra interne hdd geinstalleerd. Na de installatie heb ik de hdd gefarmateerd naar ntfs en kon ik hem gebruiken. Ik heb er bestanden opgezet en de pc uitgezet. Vandaag na het opstarten herkent de pc 2 nieuwe partities die niet te openen zijn en kan ik de nieuwe hdd niet openen. Weet iemand de oplossing?
<Parsec300> Iemand bekend met iptables?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Parsec300> lordievader, middag
<lordievader> Hey Parsec300, hoe is het ermee?
<Cremapol> Ik installeer Ubuntu 13.10 64 bits en kan niet naar externe computers en kan ook niet van de externe op deze maar wel gewoon op internet
<Cremapol> De bedoeling is om en webserver te maken
<Wobbo> Hey, ik kan "desktop sharing" niet vinden in 13.10? Weet iemand de terminal? Of wat er nog geinstalleerd moet.
<lordievader> Cremapol: "Kan niet naar externe computers", via welk protocol?
<Cremapol> Nu ben ik wel op dhcp naar de externe toe maar de ubuntu kan ik niet benaderen
<Cremapol> ja Gorash: goeie vraag kom er ook niet bij en denk persoonlijk dat je daar dan ook gelijk mijn probleem mee oplost
<lordievader> Cremapol: Oke. Je wilt vanaf je Ubuntu pc's andere pc's benaderen? Zijn de andere Windows pc's?
<Cremapol> Klopt
<Cremapol> Maar normaal als ik een verbinding naar de server kan maken kan ik bestanden delen en netwerk delen
<lordievader> Cremapol: Krijg je een lijst met shares als je in een terminal "smbclient -L <ip-adres-van-windows-pc>" uitvoerd?
<Cremapol> Die is ff aan het heropstarten nu
<Cremapol> DOMAIN=[MSHOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 2.2.12]
<Cremapol> Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth = no' or 'client ntlmv2 auth = yes'
<Cremapol> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Cremapol> Dat is het antwoord dat ik krijg
<Cremapol> En rechstreeks naar de server is het session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<lordievader> Cremapol: Zou dat de reden zijn dat je niet kunt verbinden met Windows pc's? Permissie error.
<lordievader> Cremapol: Btw http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is zeer handig voor command output.
<Parsec300> lordievader, goed hoor
<Parsec300> Cremapol, firewall wel goed opgezet?
<Cremapol> Is zelfs nog niet ingesteld ff pure connectie zien te maken
<Cremapol> Als ik in de intface de "auto eth0" geef en dan ook "iface eth0 inet dhcp zet heb ik geen verbinding meer op zijn totaal
<lordievader> Cremapol: Ook niet na een reboot?
<Cremapol> Nee man niets wil die verder aan nemen
<lordievader> Er draait wel een dhcp server op jouw netwerk, je router o.i.d.
<Cremapol> Klopt dat is zo
<Parsec300> Cremapol, kun je wel pingen op je netwerk? En kun je die machine wel pingen?
<Cremapol> Doe ik zo ff zit met een telefoon ook in de hand nu
<lordievader> Cremapol: Zou je /etc/network/interfaces en de output van ifconfig willen pastebinnen?
<Cremapol> Ik denk dat de fout zit als ik naar ifconfig kijk zie ik daar eth0 instaan internet inkomen staan maar ook een eth1 staan en als die weg is moet het normaal wel lukken
<Cremapol> Maar hoe doe je dat heh
<Parsec300> Cremapol, je kan toch eth0 op down zetten?
<Parsec300> met ifdown?
<Cremapol> Klopt maar mag ik dat op de eth1 ook doen die is eigenlijk niet nodig denk ik
<Parsec300> Lijkt me wel
<Cremapol> oke ik test ff
<Cremapol> mag dan auto eth1  en dan ifdown eth1 "zet ik er nog iets achter?"
<Parsec300> Volgens mij niet. Wellicht sudo ervoor
<Parsec300> Heeft eth0 wel een ip-adres?
<Cremapol> ja hoor
<Parsec300> Ik bedoel eth1
<Cremapol> nee die heeft geen ip adres
<lordievader> Cremapol: Dan maakt het niet uit of je hem aanzet of aanlaat. Je energie verbruik gaat misschien een paar miliwatt naar beneden...
<Cremapol> Ach oke hopelijk kan het wel werken zo dat zou dan netjes opgelost zijn
<Cremapol> Maar wat ik nu niet snap is dat ik nu een zwart scherm heb
<Parsec300> Cremapol, dan maakt het inderdaad niet uit of die aan staat of niet tenzij je toevallig verkeer laat routen via eth1
<Cremapol> Niet dat ik persoonlijk weet
<Parsec300> Als je het zelf niet hebt aangepast denk ik niet dat het zo is
<Cremapol> Wat ik niet snap Parcec300 ik stel hem terug in als een nieuwe dan zie ik wel de andere pc en server staan maar deze niet heh
<Parsec300> Cremapol, wat gebruik je om je nieuw te 'zien'
<Parsec300> Lukte het pingen (beide kanten op) wel?
<Parsec300> Misschien ssh verbinding proberen op te zetten?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<pabz> hallo
<pabz> mag ik als ubuntu noobie een simpele vraag stellen? Kan zelf met google niet vinden namelijk
<Fermata> Zeker.
<pabz> ik wil graag een extra repo toevoegen om spotify te downloaden, maar ik weet niet waar ik dit kan toevoegen. Onder Dash zou je de applicatie Software Sources moeten kunnen vinden, maar ik vind alleen Ubuntu Software Center
<Fermata> Spotify for Linux kan je ook enkel via de commandline installeren met die repo, dat is doorgaans makkelijker.
<Fermata> Dat werkt prima, maar ik heb op dit moment gewn Ubuntucomputer bij de hand.
<pabz> ok, Dus gewoon deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free in terminal?
<pabz> ga het proberen
<pabz> thnx
<pabz> laat wel ff weten of het lukt
<Fermata> Die regel moet je toevoegen aan /etc/apt/sources.list
<pabz> ja, ben nu alleen aan het uitvinden met welke command ik dat moet doen :P
<Fermata> sudo echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fermata> En echt >>, niet >.  Anders houd je alleen die regel over en dat is niet zo goed.
<pabz> ik heb het nu via gksudo gedit gedaan
<pabz> ik krijg alleen nu de volgende foutmelding
<pabz> W: GPG-fout: http://repository.spotify.com stable Release: De volgende ondertekeningen konden niet geverifieerd worden omdat de publieke sleutel niet beschikbaar is: NO_PUBKEY 082CCEDF94558F59
<Fermata> Dat klopt, ok zoek even iets voor je op.
<pabz> als ik sudo apt-get update uitvoer
<Fermata> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59
<Fermata> Als je dat uitvoert wordt de sleutel voor de repository opgehaald.
<Fermata> Daarna doe je sudo apt-get update
<Fermata> Gevolgd door sudo aptget install spotify-client
<Fermata> apt-get, sorry.
<pabz> gevonden
<pabz> haha jij ook
<pabz> thanks
<Fermata> En dan zou het moeten werken.
<Fermata> Jep, ik draaide Spotify ook in Ubuntu.
<Fermata> Nu gebruik ik een andere alinux en gebruik ik hun webplayer.
<Fermata> En, lukt dat?
<pabz> ff kijken
<pabz> nu geen foutmelding iig
<goudfazant3991> waarom werkt music icon niet
<Fermata> Hallo goudfazant3991.  Wat is het probleem?
<pabz> hij is nu de client aan het installeren
<goudfazant3991> mozilla loopt vast met  Gforce 68000 grafiche kaart
<pabz> thanks Fermata
<Fermata> Kijk, dat lijkt er al meer op.  Spotify staat straks in de Muziek-categorie als het goed is.
<pabz> onder Dashboard?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> En anders Alt-F2, spotify, Enter.
<Fermata> (Ik ben iemand van het toetsenbord. :P)
<pabz> top hij doet het!
<pabz> thanks
<goudfazant3991> hallo fermata als ik op het icon klik van het music dan doet hij niets en krijg ik boveb i het beeld E: en dan is het afgelopen
<Fermata> Mooi!
<Fermata> Hmm.
<Fermata> Dat klinkt voor mij niet bekend, goudfazant3991.
<goudfazant3991> maar het is wel zo
<Fermata> Dat geloof ik.
<pabz> ok ik kan weer aan het werk, maar nu met Muziek :-)
<pabz> laters!
<goudfazant3991> moment even naar de deur
<goudfazant3991> hallo Fermata hier benik weer
<goudfazant3991> Hallo is daar nog iemand
<Fermata> Ik ben er nog, maar ik heb geen oplossing, helaas.
<Fermata> pabz: werk ze! :)
<goudfazant3991> ok dank je dan maar verder zoeken dank je
<goudfazant3991> Hallo is daat iemand
<goudfazant3991> niemand om te helpen??
<goudfazant3991> welke file is er voor ubuntu voor grafik
<goudfazant3991> zelf heb ik gForce 6800 van nVidia
<goudfazant3991> maar ik krijg steeds grafik fouten net als bij sat ontvanger als het goed regend
<frank____> hallo ho kan ik via usb ubuntu  op mijn laptop zetten ?
<frank____> hoe
<Pabz> Hey ben ik weer. Ik had nog een vraag
<Pabz> best wel vaak boot mijn computer naar de command line. Heb het probleem geprobeerd te googlen, maar ik snap het eigenlijk niet.
<Pabz> soms na een paar keer opnieuw opstarten boot hij wel ineens Ubuntu
<Pabz> iemand een suggestie? Het voelt namelijk niet zo fijn dat hij zo instabiel is met opstarten
<Pabz> mmm helaas niemand online denk ik :P
<lordievader> Hallo
<Pabz> hallo
<lordievader> Hey Pabz, hoe is het ermee?
<Pabz> prima, maar zit bij een onderwijs sessie dus moet ook een beetje opletten
<Pabz> :P
<lordievader> Pabz: Naar wat voor een commandlijn start die pc op?
<Pabz> erhm... goede vraag
<Pabz> geen idee, niet naar gekeken...
<Pabz> wat voor smaken zijn er?
<Pabz> durf hem nu niet uit te zetten haha
<lordievader> Pabz: Heb kan bijvoorbeeld een grub shell zijn. Of een rescue shell. Of gewoon een tty.
<Pabz> ik ga wel ff kijken
<Pabz> hopelijk tot zo....
<Pabz> Grappig, nu boot hij gewoon de hele tijd ubuntu...
<Pabz> zal je altijd zine
<Pabz> zien*
<Pabz> is denk dat hij naar tty boot, kan dat?
<lordievader> Pabz: Zou goed kunnen, hoogstwaarschijnlijk is het dan niet meer dan een falende graphics driver.
<Pabz> en hoe kan ik dat oplossen?
<Pabz> Het is een wat oudere windows laptop waar ik Dariks boot and Nuke overheen gegooid heb en daarna ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lordievader> Pabz: Wat voor een grafische kaart zit erin en welke driver draai je?
<Pabz> waar kan ik dat vinden, ben nog niet zo thuis in ubuntu
<lordievader> Pabz: lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA
<lordievader> Zou je de output daarvan willen pastebinnen?
<Pabz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0136 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<lordievader> Oke, dat zou geen probleem moeten vormen.
<lordievader> Je zou in /var/log/syslog of in /var/log/dmesg kunnen kijken als het weer gebeurd.
<Pabz> op het moment dat hij daar in boot bedoel je? of zou het nu ook nog kunnen?
<lordievader> Pabz: Als je de time-stamp weet kan het nu ook.
<Pabz> hoe open ik het bestand?
<Pabz> gekdit?
<Pabz> gkedit syslog?
<lordievader> Pabz: cat, less, more, head, tail nano, vim, gedit, kate. Je hebt nogal wat keus.
<Pabz> kan ik het veilig hier posten?
<lordievader> Pabz: Het deel dat nuttig is kun je het beste pastebinnen.
<lordievader> Pabz: Graag niet de hele log. Is lang....
<Pabz> Lordievader
<Pabz> http://pastebin.com/6Yyx27S4
<Pabz> dit moet van 1x inloggen en weer opnieuw opstarten zijn met boot naar command line
<Pabz> blijft 1 uur beschikbaar
<Pabz> ik wist niet precies wat relevant was
<lordievader> Pabz: Ziet er normaal uit.
<Pabz> mmm ok bijzonder
<Pabz> als het zich nog een keer voordoet, zal ik het opnieuw posten
<Pabz> dank voor het kijken iig
<Pabz> ik moet er vandoor
<Pabz> laters!
<frank_> hallo hoe krijg ik ubuntu /kubuntu  op acer travelmate 5335?
<frank_> krijg alleen zwart scherm
<frank_> bij aanzetten wel keuze windows  ubuntu
<frank_> dan enter >zwart
<trijntje> hey frank_
<trijntje> welke versie heb je precies geinstalleerd?
<frank_> de laatste
<frank_> ,maar al met eerdere geprobeerd met zelfde resultaat
<trijntje> kubuntu of ubuntu, 12.04 of 13.10, 32 of 64 bit?
<frank_> gekke  is  op oudre laptop werkte het wel ...
<frank_> 13.10 32 bit
<frank_> ubuntu
<trijntje> deed het live systeem het wel, of heb je dat niet getest?
<frank_> heb ik niet getest , maar kon niet uitproberen zonder te instaleren als je dat bedoeld
<trijntje> liep het systeem vast asl je op 'ubuntu uitproberen' klikte?
<frank_> dan moest ik opnieuw opstarten  en dan werd alles zwart
<trijntje> hmm, das niet zo goed. Als je het systeem niet kunt uitproberen werkt het vaak na de installatie ook niet
<trijntje> kan je opnieuw opstarten, en dan in het menu op 'e' klikken
<trijntje> en dan 'quiet splash' vervangen door 'verbose', hopelijk krijg je dan een foutmelding te zien bij het opstarten
<frank_> zodra ik opnieuw opstart  moet ik voor ubuntu kiezen ,  moet ik daarna  al op e klikken  ?
<frank_> want  dan is het meteen zwart
<trijntje> nee, je moet ubuntu selecteren, en dan op 'e' klikken voordat je op enter drukt
<frank_> ga ik zo proberen
<rkokkelk> Hi iemand nog wakker, die tips heeft voor bug triaging?
<JanC> rkokkelk: ik ga bedwaarts, maar probeer anders eens in #ubuntu-bugs (in het Engels)
<rkokkelk> JanC: top zal daar kijken, slaapze!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-22
<frank_> heb nu voor elkaar dat  kubuntu  8.04 start...
<frank_> draaid
<frank_> het is gelukt om kubuntu te laten instaleren  gebruik nomode...
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik bij LibreOffice mijn eigen color's keuzes die ik heb ingevoerd bij de  "Office > Extra > Opties... > Kleuren". Ik wil deze instellingen in mijn One zetten en linken, zodat ik dezelfde instellingen bij al me PCs. Ik weet iets te vinden:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/83605/how-do-i-export-customized-libreoffice-config-files
<Wobbo> Voornamelijk het deel ~/.config/libreoffice/*/user/registrymodifications.xcu is interessant, het deel color, maar ik weet niet wat ik er mee kan en moet doen.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo> Daar was ik al bang voor, OpenOffice en Libre... Ze hebben geen duidelijke zoekfuntie.
<Wobbo> om dit soort vragen te behandelen.
<frank1> hallo ik moet in kubuntu  13. ....  steeds opnieuw  draadloos wachtwoord invoeren
<lord4163> frank1: Automatisch verbinden aanvinken? :)
<lordievader> frank1: Is dat Kwallet waar je het over hebt?
<frank1> nee de code van  je draadloos modum
<frank1> had een melding dat  iets   met ethernet niet goed was
<lordievader> frank1: De wachtwoorden van wifi accesspoints worden namelijk in Kwallet opgeslagen. Deze kan beveiligd worden met een wachtwoord, maar het systeem zal er dan om vragen om Kwallet te unlocken als het wifi wachtwoorden wil hebben.
<frank1> hoe doe ik dat /
<frank1> ?
<frank1> waar vind ik kwallet
<frank1> onder proggrammas?
<lordievader> alt+f2 -> kwallet -> KwalletManager
<lordievader> frank1: Ik vind het handig om een leeg Kwallet wachtwoord te gebruiken. Word ik niet iedere keer om een wachtwoord gevraagd als ik met een netwerk wil verbinden.
<frank1> mischien dom   maar  heb sinds vanmorgen dit draaien.... newbe
<frank1> dus ik toets  alt f2 dan krijg ik een klein invoer venster
<lord4163> frank1: welkom bij de club :D
<frank1> is stuk sneller als win 7  ziet er goed uit
<lordievader> frank1: alt+f2 roept Krunner op, een zeer handig programma.
<frank1> heb nu kdewallet voor me
<lordievader> frank1: Dan klik je op "Change password" en verander je deze naar een leeg wachtwoord.
<frank1> is dat  dat veld wat vraagd  om 2x wachtwoord?
<lordievader> frank1: Ja: Password, Verify, Password Strength & Passwords match.
<frank1> ok, gedaan , dus nu zou hij niet steeds om dat wachtwoord vragen
<frank1> bedankt!
<frank1> moet er ff in thuis worden
<lordievader> frank1: Geen probleem :)
<lordzett> hallo heren en dames
<lordzett> (dont know whats the diffrens) but it works now
<lordzett> strang thing that ubuntu
<lordzett> let see if all hardware works
<lordzett> lEr is in Ubuntu 12.04 helaas een interne fout opgetreden
<lordzett> mooi begin met mijn nieuw systeem
<OerHeks> nieuw systeem ?
<lordzett> jha mijn a8-5600k
<frank1> weet iemand hoe ik dropbox werkend krijg?
<lordievader> frank1: Wat voor een fouten krijg je?
<frank1> ik moet propetairy daemon  downloaden
<lordievader> frank1: Klopt.
<frank1> wat is dat?
<Terminator> Een deamon die niet open-source is.
<lordievader> frank1: Download van hier -> de .deb https://www.dropbox.com/install
<Terminator> huh?
<frank1> heb ik dan de verkeerde versie gedownload?
<Terminator> Dropbox kan je gewoon rechtstreeks installeren toch?
<Terminator> Vanuit het software centrum.
<lordievader> Terminator: Bij mij staat dropbox niet in de repo.
<frank1> dacht ik ook ,maar krijg foutmelding
<Terminator> Hmm, vaag.
<lordievader> frank1: Dus download gewoon de deb en installeer die ;)
<Terminator> Ik heb hem wel gewoon vanuit daar geïnstalleerd.
<Terminator> Dat kan altijd natuurlijk.
<Terminator> Of gewoon de juiste repository toevoegen.
<frank1> ho ho ben newbe
<Terminator> Repository is gewoon een grote lijst met programma's.
<Terminator> Als je deze toevoegt worden ze zichtbaar in je software centrum
<Terminator> Dit kan via de settings eenvoudig door een link toe te voegen :)
<frank1> moet ik debian of ubuntu kiezen?
<Terminator> Ik ben ook nog een redelijke noob :P
<lordievader> frank1: Ubuntu.
<Terminator> Als noob zou ik zelf Ubuntu aanraden, omdat dat gebruiksvriendelijker is volgens mij.
<lordievader> Terminator: Volgens mij ging dit over de dropbox .deb package ;)
<Terminator> Ah, check, dat kan ook, maar dan vind ik het een redelijk domme vraag indien hij zelf weet dat hij Ubuntu heeft..
<Terminator> Maar dat kan aan mij liggen.
<lordievader> Domme vragen bestaan niet.
<Terminator> Zegt men.
<lordievader> frank1: Deze .deb packages kun je gwoon installeren door er dubbel op te klikken.
<frank1> lijkt te werken thx
<BolleZijde> Leest er iemand?
<Fermata> Ja.
<BolleZijde> Is er een onafhankelijk werkend programma om ee harde schij te formatteren?
<Fermata> GParted is ook beschikbaar als live-cd.
<BolleZijde> OLnafhankelijk van een OS dus
<trijntje> je hebt een OS nodig om programma's uit te voeren ;)
<Fermata> Hoe zie je dat voor je?
<Fermata> Precies ja.
<BolleZijde> Die start duzelf vanaf CD op.
<Fermata> Ja, GParted is vanaf CD te starten.
<Fermata> Maar GParted op zich kan natuurlijk geen computer starten, daar heb je nog altijd een onderliggend OS voor nodig.
<BolleZijde> En kan sectoren wissen en opnieuw aanmakwen?
<Fermata> Dat kan met hdparm, maar dat schijnt nogal gevoelig te zijn.
<trijntje> BolleZijde: wat probeer je precies te doen?
<Fermata> Als in, goed de manpage lezen.
<BolleZijde> Ik heb het vermoeden dat er iets op mij harde schijf zit dat een sectorgrens onzichtbaar maakt, daarom wil ik die sectoren opnieuw vastleggen.
<BolleZijde> Heb een keer boot-repair gedaan, in de log stond een mededeling van die aard.
<BolleZijde> Ik ben me zeer bewust dat ik Ubuntu na die actie opnieuw zal moeten installeren.
<Fermata> Dan zou je eens moeten kijken naar hdparm.
<Fermata> s/moeten/kunnen
<BolleZijde> Ok, dank, eerst goed lezen en niet zomaar proberen lijkt me.
<Fermata> Inderdaad.
<BolleZijde> In BIOS moet ook iets dergelijks zitten, maar dat kan alleen opgestart worden vanaf het geheugenadres, ik weet niet of dat in Linux mogelijk is.
<BolleZijde> Iets wat beter benaderbaar en bedienbaar is heeft de voorkeur.
<Fermata> Dat wordt dan hdparm.
<BolleZijde> Yep.
<OerHeks> sectorgrens onzichtbaar, hoe moet ik me dat voorstellen ?
<BolleZijde> Ik kan er bijna op wachten, maar in het eerste half uur dat die computer aanstaat loopt er iets vast.
<BolleZijde> Er staan een soort vlagjes rondom de sectoeren. als er een ontbreekt gaat het mis.
<OerHeks> iets met s.m.a.r.t. ?
<BolleZijde> Of kan het misgaan, want de hardware leest altijd toch een volledige sector in.
<BolleZijde> Hetzij Compiz, hetzij Firefox of anders Codelite wel.
<fra1> hallo, hoe krijg ik balk boven  weer zichtbaar?  ik zie wel icoontjes , maar kan er niet op klikken
<BolleZijde> Ik krijg dan een net tekst scherm met op welk geheugenadres het fout ging en de inhoud van dat stukje geheugen, de lopende processen en de stack.
<OerHeks> kan dus ook een geheugenfout zijn ?
<BolleZijde> Het geheel eindigt dat met ernel-panic, switching over to textmode en mij staat niets anders te doen dan resetten.
<BolleZijde> Ik heb met Grub het geheugen gecontroleetd, was ok.
<BolleZijde> De computer is niet een van de laatste modellen, dat dient wel gezegd, maar als ie het na een keer wastlopen verder de gehele dag zonder problemen doet ligt het mi. niet aan de hardware.
<Fermata> Ondersteunt de schijf SMART?
<BolleZijde> Dat zou ik moeten onderzoeken. eerlijk gezegd weet ik nouwelijks wat smart is.
<BolleZijde> Dat is nodig voor het filesystem van Linux?
<fra1> hallo hoe krijg ik de balk boven weer  zichtbaar
<Fermata> BolleZijde: nee, maar het zou hardwarefalen kunnen uitsluiten.
<BolleZijde> TODO: 1 backup, 2 smart 3 lezen.
<BolleZijde> Ben een stukkie verder, dank Fermata, moet nu sluiten, morgen wellicht de volgende ramp, tot ziens.
<Fermata> ;)
<Fermata> Voel je welkom.
<BolleZijde> Heb hier nooit boze gezichten gezien, maar misschien moet fra1 wat duidelijker zijn over welke balk ze het precies heeft, bye for now.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Gorash> Ik wil een aantal oude kernels verwijdered omdat mijn boot vol zit, nu krijg ik deze error:
<Gorash> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<Gorash>  linux-server : Vereisten: linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.53.63) maar 3.2.0.56.66 is geïnstalleerd
<Gorash> iemand een idee om dit te omzeilen!?
<Gorash> er is gewoon geen schijfruimte over in /boot, vandaar. apt will packages niet eerst verwijderen, begint meteen om die vereiste te zeuren
<trijntje> je kan handmatig de oude kernels uit /boot verwijderen, zodat je schijfruimte hebt om de update te voltooien, en dan de pakketten weggooien
<trijntje> ik denk dat dat wel werkt, maar ik weet het niet zeker, ik heb dat zelf geloof ik nooit gedaan
<Gorash> bah bah bah, nu met de hand lukte het
<Gorash> dpkg: vereistenproblemen verhinderen de configuratie van linux-server:
<Gorash>  linux-server is afhankelijk van linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.53.63); maar:
<Gorash>   Versie van linux-image-server op dit systeem is 3.2.0.56.66.
<Gorash>  linux-server is afhankelijk van linux-headers-server (= 3.2.0.53.63); maar:
<Gorash>   Versie van linux-headers-server op dit systeem is 3.2.0.56.66.
<Gorash> De prangende vraag: kan ik nu rebooten zonder in problemen te komen?
<trijntje> Gorash: ai, je had wel minstens 1 werkende kernel over moeten laten
<Fermata> ...oeps.
<trijntje> ja, dat had ik moeten zeggen. Maar ik zou nu dus niet rebooten totdat apt het weer doet
<Gorash> ik heb nog wel 4 werkende kernels laten staan
<trijntje> gelukkig, dan zou het moeten werken, mits je een  van die 4 kiest bij het opstarten
<Gorash> dat is het probleem, durf niet meer :X
<Gorash> 2 weken terug bleef een vps van me hangen
<Gorash> kan ik niet handmatig die kernel downloaden en installen?
<Gorash> mijn /boot heeft 300 mb, ik heb dus handmatig 4 oude images verwijderd met rm *-3-2ectect
<trijntje> zit apt nogsteeds te zeuren?
<Gorash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253243/apt-wedged-by-kernel-version-mismatch/253581#253581
<Gorash> yeah, beetje gezeik. Neem liever geen risico, maar zit postfix te installeren en moet nu rebooten, beetje irritant ;p
<trijntje> die kernels die er nog staan zouden het moeten blijven doen
<Pabz> hey
<Pabz> Iemand die me hier mee kan helpen? Ik snap niet zo goed waarom dit niet wil installeren
<Pabz> http://pastebin.com/wcWCrL0j
<lordievader> Pabz: Dpkg probeerd "/usr/share/icons/mac-os-lion-icons/search/16/search_field.png" te overschrijven maar mag dat niet.
<lordievader> En wordt daardoor afgeschoten.
<Pabz> hoe kan ik dat oplossen?
<lordievader> Pabz: Verplaats de file/folder.
<Pabz> kan ik de folder ook deleten?
<Pabz> ah wacht
<Pabz> ik heb eerder een V1 van het thema geinstalleerd
<Pabz> waarschijnlijk probeert V2 te overschrijven terwijl ik V1 gebruik
<lordievader> Pabz: Dat zou goed de oorzaak kunnen zijn. Mijn policy qua files deleten is altijd eerst verplaatsen/hernoemen voordat je het verwijderd.
<Pabz_> trouwens Lordievader, hij boot nu weer naar de command line
<Pabz_> tty1
<lordievader> Kun je lightdm/X starten?
<Pabz_> bij opnieuw opstarten boot hij wel weer gewoon
<Pabz_> sorry was te snel :P
<lordievader> Hou je er niet van om detective te spelen ;)
<Pabz_> jawel haha
<Pabz_> als het weer gebeurd zal ik niet zo snel zijn
<Gorash> Iemand die weet waarom een glasvezel-lijn 100/100 dichtklapt bij +-30-40 gebruikers!?
<Gorash> We hebben hier een network (geen cheap ass routers) en om de zoveel minuten is surfen niet mogelijk. Pingen naar DNS kan wel, en ook als er eenmaal een verbinding bestaat dan blijft deze ook actief (ssh sessie blijft werken, games blijven wel werken)
<Gorash> Iemand een idee?
<frank1_> hallo hoe krijg ik adobe reader geinstaeerd na download in kubuntu?
<lordievader> frank1_: Wat is er mis met Okular?
<lordievader> frank1_: Hoe heb je Adobe Reader gedownload?
<frank1_> via website van adobe
<lordievader> frank1_: Als een .deb?
<frank1_> ga ff kijken
<trijntje> Gorash: klinkt alsof de router aan het maximale aantal tcp verbindingen zit
<frank1_> .ark
<trijntje> frank1_: in linux download je geen software van internet, maar netjes via het softwarecentrum ;)
<trijntje> dan heb je altijd de juiste versie, hoef je niet bang te zijn voor virussen, en ontvang je ook nog eens automatisch updates
<frank1_> kon in softwarecentrum adobe niet vinden , en zag dat er een versie voor linux beschikbaar was op de site van adobe
<lordievader> frank1_: Download van hier de .deb (de eerste): ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.5.5/enu/
<Gorash> @trijntje dat denk ik dus ook..
<trijntje> frank1_: adobe zit wel in het softwarecentrum hoor, welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<OerHeks> vroeger had ik wel eens MTU problemen, MTU1500 most dan naar 1486 ofzo
<lordievader> trijntje: Hij draait Kubunt, dus geen software centrum ;)
<frank1_> kubuntu 13....
<frank1_> kun je dat ook in kubuntu zetten /
<trijntje> frank1_: het programma heet acroread
<OerHeks> trijntje, adobe reader is eruit sinds 13.10
<trijntje> ah, ik zit nog op 13.04, zit het ook niet meer in de partner repository van canonical?
<Gorash> @oerheks ik zal er eens naar kijken
<OerHeks> acroread kan je wel proberen te installeren, met een hoop issues, hier wat tips > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181100
<trijntje> Gorash: router vol komt vaak door torrents, in de meeste clients kan je het aantal verbindingen beperken
<frank1_> ben nu de link van lordie vader aan het downloaden
<trijntje> frank1_: wil je adobe of gewoon een programma om pdf's mee te openen?
<trijntje> want je kan beter het standaard programma gebruiken, tenzij je specifieke functies uit adobe nodig hebt
<frank1_> adobe ken ik ...... dus leek me voor de hand liggendst
<lordievader> frank1_: Okular werkt ook prima ;)
<OerHeks> standaard evince pdf reader is prima
<Gorash> Mooi om jullie mening te horen
<Gorash> ik dacht hier al aan
<OerHeks> of Calibre, gelijk alle ebooks in 1
<trijntje> frank1_: ik probeer altijd zo weinig mogelijk programma's van buiten de softwarebronnen te installeren, minder kans op problemen
<frank1_> ik krijg nu een melding : deze koppeling moet worden geopend met een toepassing verzenden naar
<lordievader> frank1_: Waar krijg je die melding?
<frank1_> als ik op het gedownloade  ikoontje klik van adobe
<OerHeks> met dubbel klikken zou gewoon softwarecentrum moeten openen
<lordievader> frank1_: (Ik neem hier aan dat je Dolphin (verkenner) open hebt) Druk op f4 en tik onderaan in de shell "sudo dpkg -i AdbeRdr9.5.5-1_i386linux_enu.deb"
<lordievader> OerHeks: Het systeem zou hem met QApt moeten openen.
<lordievader> Kubuntu systeem, eh ;)
<frank1__> was ik weer  na wat schermpjes weggeklikt te hebben kreeg ik instalatie scherm  het werkt   bedankt alle maal
<lordievader> frank1_: (Ik neem hier aan dat je Dolphin (verkenner) open hebt) Druk op f4 en tik onderaan in de shell "sudo dpkg -i AdbeRdr9.5.5-1_i386linux_enu.deb"
<OerHeks> have fun
<lordievader> Nvm ^ that.
<frank1__> ok thanx
<frank1__> da
<frank1__> mijn scherm was ff weg .... hoe heet  dat softwarecentrum uit ubuntu?
<frank1__> en werkt dat in kubuntu?
<frank1__>  op mijn andere laptop ga ik ubuntu zetten  , dan kan ik  het verschil ervaren    , en   evt kiezen
<frank1__> trouwens ff wat anders  ik krijg regelmatig een icoontje  van een beeldscherm in mijn beeld   met   daaronder ** procent     wat is dat   en hoe krijg ik het weg
<frank1___> hallo
<frank1___> hoe stel ik in kubuntu in dat  mijn scherm niet uit  gaat, ik kijk regelmatig films via laptop
<frank1___> dan is het vervelend als iderekeer  zwart scherm
<trijntje> frank1___: ik zou bij systeeminstellingen kijken
<OerHeks> check energievoorkeuren, en schermbeveiliging
<frank1___> ben ik ook al aan het doen geweest , maar tot  nu toe geen suxes
<frank1___> heb vinkje weggehaald  bij tijd dat  schermbeveiliging moet starten
<frank1___>  ah energie voorkeur  ga kijken
<lordievader> frank1_: System Settings -> Power Management, zet daar Screen Energy Saving op 360min. Het zou mij niet verbazen dat de bug nog steeds bestaat dat 0/uit wordt genegeerd.
<frank1___> was inderdaad  bij energie beheer
<Parsec300> Hoi, is er iemand bekend met hoe ik een SSL Certificate Authority certificaat toe moet voegen?
<Parsec300> Het gaat om een .cer file, niet om een .crt
<Parsec300> Op internet kan ik wel vinden hoe dat moet met een .crt file
<OerHeks> voor Firefox?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/190029/installing-a-cer-file
<OerHeks> die cer moet crt worden dan
<Parsec300> OerHeks, nedamlt voor je antwoord, maar nee. Het is voor een Citrix client, dus moet het installeren in Linux, zodat het voor alle programma's bruikbaar is
<blade5310> hallo, ik heb zojuist Ubuntu geïnstalleerd maar kan mijn 2de harde schijf niet vinden....iemand een idee???....ik heb geen ervaring met Ubuntu laat staan met commando's werken
<Parsec300> blade5310, welke versie heb je, heb je een desktop versie of de server versie (zonder User Interface, dus alleen maar een terminal)
<blade5310> hallo Parsec300 ik heb een desktop versie
<Parsec300> Die 2e HD, is dat fysiek een 2e HD, of een andere partitie op dezelfde HD?
<blade5310> de 2de harde schijf is van mijn vorige installatie (windows 7).....het is echt een apparte harde schijf
<Parsec300> blade5310, Ok. Die is waarschijnlijk gepartitioneerd en geformatteerd als NTFS schijf. Volgens mij zou Ubuntu dat gewoon moeten kunnen lezen
<Parsec300> Misschien is die niet gemount ofzo, of kan die de schijf niet zien
<blade5310> de schijf is inderdaad NTFS...........hoe kan ik die harde schijf mounten?
<Parsec300> blade5310, je zou eigenlijk eerst eens moeten kijken of Ubuntu de schijf ziet
<Parsec300> Kan zien
<OerHeks> in het pakket restricted extra's zit ntfs-3g tools
<OerHeks> fat32 zou hij kunnen mouten en zou in je balk beschikbaar kunnen zijn.
<blade5310> om de schijf te zien moet ik naar de persoonlijke map gaan?
<Parsec300> Misschien even gparted installeren
<Parsec300> Kijken of die de schijf kan ontdekken
<blade5310> gparted is ok via synaptic pakketbeheer
<Parsec300> Heb je die?
<blade5310> ja die staat erop
<Parsec300> Heb je die aan staan?
<blade5310> die staat nu op
<Parsec300> Ziet die een 2e HD?
<blade5310> ik ben verkeerd....synaptic pakketbeheer staat op.....hoe zet ik gparted op?
<Parsec300> Zoeken naar gparted
<blade5310> zoeken naar gparted in het synaptic pakketbeheer?
<Parsec300> Ja
<blade5310> ok ik heb gparted gezocht en staat nu op het scherm....pakket/gparted en partitionmanager staan op groen
<Parsec300> Aangevinkt dus?
<blade5310> ja
<Parsec300> Dus dan zou je die moeten kunnen starten
<blade5310> maar hoe?
<Parsec300> Heb je niet iets in een menu staan van 'programma's'?
<Parsec300> Ik gebruik zelf niet Ubuntu, maar Elementary OS. Dat is er op gebaseerd
<Parsec300> Maar is wel anders. Vindt ik tot nu toe prettiger werken
<blade5310> ik heb links een balk met pictogrammen zoals firefox enzo
<JanC> blade5310: wat is precies je probleem?
<blade5310> ik heb van mijn vorige installatie (windows7) een 2de interne harde schijf en ik kan deze nu niet meer benaderen
<JanC> je ziet die niet in nautilus?
<JanC> en niet in de pictogrammenbalk links?
<JanC> (nautilus = bestandsbeheer)
<blade5310> waar kan ik bestandsbeheer vinden?
<JanC> het pictogram van een "map"
<blade5310> persoonlijke map?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> dat toont je persoonlijke map in nautilus
<blade5310> ok ik ben in de map
<JanC> staat je andere disk daar niet linksboven in het venster?
<JanC> onder Apparaten?
<blade5310> er staat enkel mijn externe harde schijf (ntfs)
<JanC> okee, doe dan eens Super+A (Super = Windows-toets op de meeste toetsenborden)
<JanC> en zoek daar naar "Schijven"
<blade5310> ok
<blade5310> kde partitiebeheer
<JanC> eh
<JanC> je hebt Kubuntu?
<blade5310> ubuntu
<JanC> of KDE nageïnstalleerd?
<blade5310> kde heb ik niet zelf geïnstalleerd
<JanC> anyway, zie je daar wel je Windows-schijf?
<blade5310> Cannot execute command ' '/usr/bin/partitionmanager-bin --dontsu''.
<JanC> eh?
<blade5310> kde partitionmanager loopt nu maar alles is leeg
<JanC> start eens "Schijven" of "GParted" ipv KDE Partitionmanager?
<JanC> (ten minte, ik hoop dat het nog steeds "Schijven" heet in de laatste Ubuntu?)
<blade5310> hoe doe ik dat?
<JanC> Super+A ?
<JanC> als je op "schijven" zocht, was KDE Partitiebeheer dan de enige optie?
<JanC> gewoon "schijven" intikken zonder enter!
<blade5310> ok gparted is opgestart
<JanC> rechtsboven in het GParted venster is een drop down waar je verschillende schijven kan selecteren, staat je Windows-schijf daartussen?
<blade5310> ja
<JanC> selecteer die eens
<blade5310> is nu geselecteerd
<JanC> dan zie je normaal al de partities op die schijf
<blade5310> status = niet aangekoppeld
<JanC> staat er een uitroepteken of iets anders wat op een waarschuwingssymbool of zo lijkt naast die partitie?
<blade5310> ja een rood uitroepingsteken
<JanC> rechts klikken en Informatie selecteren zou meer info moeten geven over waarom
<blade5310> ik zou een ontbrekend softwarepakket moeten gebruiken = ntfsprogs
<JanC> hm, welke versie van Ubuntu is dat?
<blade5310> kan ik dat ergens nakijken?
<JanC> "Over deze computer" in het systeemmenu rechtsboven
<JanC> heb je dat?
<blade5310> nee
<JanC> hm, dan is het een oudere versie, gok ik
<JanC> anyway, je zou ntfsprogs niet nodig moeten hebben om die map aan te koppelen
<blade5310> ok
<JanC> kan je die aankoppelen in het rechtsklikmenu?
<blade5310> nee er staat enkel ontkoppelen, maar kan hier niet op klikken
<JanC> eh, in dat geval is die al aangekoppeld?
<blade5310> ja blijkbaar wel
<JanC> zeker dat die nergens onder "Apparaten" staat in nautilus?
<JanC> mogelijk onder een andere naam dan je verwacht?
<blade5310> onder apparaten staat er enkel mijn externe hd
<JanC> hm, heb je al eens geprobeerd Windows te starten en dan weer af te sluiten, dan Ubuntu weer?
<blade5310> windows is volledig verwijderd
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> partitie volledig weg?
<JanC> dan zal je die disk mogelijk opnieuw moeten partitioneren in GParted?
<blade5310> ja na een paar jaar trouwe dienst was windows 7 onstabiel geworden
<JanC> of een nieuw bestandssysteem erop zetten of zo
<blade5310> en had vandaag gekozen voor een verse installatie
<JanC> verse installatie van Windows?
<blade5310> verse installatie van ubuntu
<JanC> dat wist je Windows toch niet als je die op een andere disk installeert?
<blade5310> ja daar ben ik nu ook achter
<JanC> je wil die Windows-schijf gebruiken voor Ubuntu?
<JanC> of moet ik zeggen ex-Windows-schijf
<blade5310> ik wil gewoon de 2de hd gebruiken omdat er nog vanalles opstaat
<JanC> hm, probeer anders toch eens ntfsprogs te installeren
<blade5310> ok
<OerHeks> ik zou graag de output van " sudo fdisk -l  " willen zien, is het wel ntfs?
<JanC> als je NTFS-partitie niet "clean" afglten is zal die mogelijk niet willen mounten tot die gecheckt is
<OerHeks> dat is ook nog een mogenlijkheid idd
<JanC> en oudere versies hadden mogelijk ntfsprogs nodig daarvoor
<blade5310> ntfsprogs is geïnstalleerd
<JanC> als je nu GParted start, kan je dan kiezen om die partitie op fouten te controleren?
<blade5310> doe een poging tot gegevensherstel?
<JanC> nee
<JanC> schijf selecteren, partitie selecteren, Controleren in rechtsklikmenu
<blade5310> nee dat lukt niet
<JanC> wat bedoel je met lukt niet?
<blade5310> ik krijg een foutmelding
<JanC> en die is?
<blade5310> GParted 0.11.0 --enable-libparted-dmraid  Libparted 2.3 Bestandssysteem (ntfs) op /dev/sdb1 controleren en repareren  00:00:01    ( FOUT )      	 /dev/sdb1 kalibreren  00:00:00    ( GESLAAGD )      	 pad: /dev/sdb1 begin: 0 eind: 312.581.807 grootte: 312.581.808 (149.05 GiB) bestandssysteem op /dev/sdb1 controleren op fouten en deze (indien mogelijk) repareren  00:00:00    ( FOUT )      	 ntfsresize -P -i -f -v /dev/sdb1      	 
<JanC> hm, Ubuntu 12.04
<blade5310> zal ik eens een nieuwe installatie uitvoeren?
<JanC> blade5310: je wil de data op die schijf proberen redden?
<blade5310> ja
<JanC> je zou eens kunnen proberen met een meer recente live-cd, en daarop GParted starten, en kijken of die de partitie kan controleren
<JanC> of eventueel een de live-cd van GParted zelf
<blade5310> ha ok
<JanC> (je kan beide uiteraard ook vanaf us-stick draaien)
<JanC> usb-stick
<blade5310> alvast bedankt en ik laat je iets weten
<JanC> de GParted-live heeft normaal altijd de laatste versie van GParted & bijhorende tools
<blade5310> ok ik zoek het nu op met mijn laptop
<JanC> ik ben er later deze avond mogelijk niet meer, maar morgennamiddag wel  :)
<blade5310> ok
<XiaoShiZi> goede avond
<XiaoShiZi> probleempje na poging tot upgrade openscad :( bij installeren van de nieuwe versie 2013 06 word er een nieuwere libc6_2.17 ipv 2.15 gevraagd.
<XiaoShiZi> Kan nu openscad niet meer draaien op ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<XiaoShiZi> iemand enig idee hoe ik deze onvolledige versie er weer afhaal en de vorige er terug opzet?
<XiaoShiZi> installatie heb ik gedaan door van de openscad de download te doen en unzip dan met sudo install.sh de nieuwe versie geïnstalleerd
<XiaoShiZi> of zou een versie upgrade dit probleem kunnen oplossen? naar 13.10 of zo?
<OerHeks> raring schijnt dat pakket wel te hebben
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/libc6/download
<OerHeks> = 13.04
<XiaoShiZi> hey OerHeks thx again. Die raring had ik er reeds tussen gezet maar heb blijkbaar een deel van het pakketbeheer om zeep geholpen :(
<XiaoShiZi> k ga de upgrade naar 13.04 uitvoeren en zien wat die heeft
<OerHeks> lijkt me ook, teveel ahankelijkheden
<OerHeks> afhankelijkheden*
<XiaoShiZi> thx. Ok ik laat nog een berichtje achter na de upgrade.
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> lo
<lordievader> Goedemorgen lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> goed goed
<lordzett> ijndlijk ubuntu weer beetje aan het werk op deze pc
<lordzett> en ik had mijn ubuntu hard nodig voor mijn teken tools voor de msx
<lordzett> druk bezig een  nieuwe bluaw te kiezen voor mijn site. de vel blauw is niet voor ieder te lezen.
<lordzett> lordievader, hoe is het daar dan?
<lordievader> Gaat goed, ben bezig met wat huiswerk.
<lordzett> pfff
<lordzett> huiswerk moet ik ook nog doen.
<lordzett> gehoopt een jaar of 10 geleden er mee klaar te zijn maar jammergenoeg neit
<Pabz> hey hallo
<lordievader> Hey Pabz, hoe is het ermee?
<Pabz> goed, nog geen boot problemen gehad haha
<Pabz> ;-)
<Pabz> heb je ervaring met Conky? Ik heb het nu draaiende met de infinite theme
<Pabz> maar krijg nog 2 foutmeldingen
<Pabz> Conky: can't open /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/uevent: No such file or directory Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state: No such file or directory Conky: unknown variable  Conky: unknown variable  Conky: unknown variable  Conky: unknown variable
<Pabz> en ik heb een opdracht toegevoegd aan het opstartmenu, maar hij wil niet automatisch opstarten
<Pabz> suggesties?
<lordievader> Nope, geen ervaring mee. Heb je gekeken of die dingen bestaan?
<Pabz> Ik heb wel /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0
<Pabz> mmm
<Pabz> ff kijken in de bestanden
<Pabz> trouwens, hoe kan ik hem automatisch laten opstarten? Het script wat ik heb toegevoegd aan opstarttoepassingen doet het niet automatisch
<Pabz> wel als ik het handmatig doe in terminal
<Pabz> sh ~/.conky/startconky.sh
<lordievader> Pabz: Hij heeft een display nodig geloof ik?
<Pabz> hoe bedoel je?
<lordievader> Pabz: Laat hij iets op je scherm zien?
<Pabz> ja op het bureaublad, allemaal fancy metertjes :-)
<lordievader> Pabz: Juist, heb je je display variabele (DISPLAY) geset wanneer je het commando laat uitvoeren?
<Pabz> nee, volgens de readme hoefde je alleen dat script toe te voegen aan de opstarttoepassingen
<lordievader> Je kunt het ook in je ~/.profile stoppen met "DISPLAY=:0" voor je commando.
<Pabz> maar dan moet ik waarschijnlijk het complete script verplaatsen?
<lordievader> Pabz: Lijkt mij niet.
<Pabz> zal het eens proberen
<lordievader> Pabz: Tenzij er stomme aannames worden gedaan.
<Pabz> lordievader, zijn betere terminals die je kunt gebruiken?
<Pabz> of sowieso apps waarvan jullie zeggen die moet je echt hebben
<Pabz> ?
<lordievader> Pabz: Beter is subjectief, ik vind zelf zsh in combinatie met byobu erg fijn.
<Pabz> wat maakt dat fijn dan? Ik heb nu niet veel meer dan een command line waar je geen sneltoetsen kunt gebruiken
<lordievader> Pabz: Gebruik je sh?
<lordievader> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z_shell
<Pabz> ik ben nog niet zo heel erg into linux :P. Gebruik nu de standaard shell van ubuntu
<Pabz> heb momenteel nog een beetje het gevoel dat ik het overzicht mis. Ik kan veel installeren en repo's toevoegen etc, maar als ik het dan toch niet gebruik hoe verwijder je ze dan bijvoorbeeld weer?
<Pabz> Is ubuntu tweaks daar bijv goed voor of maakt het niet zoveel uit
<Pabz> en hoe kan je bijvoorbeeld zien wat je uiteindelijk wel en wat je niet gebruikt etc etc
<Pabz> :-)
<lordievader> Veel komt met ervaring. Als je een nieuw commando tegen komt lees de man-page door: "man <commando>". Bijvoorbeeld: man apt-get; Lees je ook gelijk hoe je dingen deinstaleerd.
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Fermata> loo
<frank1> hallo hoe krijg ik eth1 geactiveerd? secrets zijn niet geleverd
<frank1> ik draai kubuntu 13.10
<trijntje> frank1: secrets?
<frank1> in mijn scherm komt dat te staan
<frank1> nu vermoed ik dat  hij mijn netwerk niet herkend of wactwoord kwijt is
<frank1> maar kan niet vinden waar dat in te stellen  of te zien welke netwerken beschikbaar zijn
<trijntje> eth1 is het bekabelde netwerk
<frank1> gebruik op laptop draadloos, maar kom  niet op internet
<frank1> bug?
<frank1> heb nu opnieuw opgestart krijg melding  draadloos interface (eth1)- activeren mislukt
<frank1> daar onder  secrets zijn niet geleverd
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies, ik gebruik geen kubuntu, maar die melding klinkt alsof je de sleutel van het netwerk niet kent
<frank1> ja dat dacht i k ook al ,maar  hoe kom ik ergens waar ik dat kan kontroleren of instellen ?
<frank1> moet bij proxy auto detecteren aan staan of gee proxy?
<frank1> geen
<frank1> heb gevonden inderdaad wachtwoord bij commando uitvoeren netwerkbeheer
<frank1> dan krijg je te zien welke beshikbaar zijn
<frank1> was wel raar   mijn wachtwoord  om op de pc in te loggen stond er in
<frank1> start nu op om te kijken of het onthouden is
<frank1> werkt!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JM_> what is the best way to install ubuntu on a usb
<JM_> ????
<OerHeks> unetbootin ( mac/windows) of gewoon de usb-creator in ubuntu zelf
<lord4163> of win32diskimager
<OerHeks> kan ook, zolang deze maar een beeldbestand aankan
<OerHeks> leuk woord
<ichat> beeldbestand :P  sommige woorden zouden verboden moeten worden om te vertalen
<ichat> linux 14.04 "extra light edition"  en ga dan maar eens uitzoeken of die persoon xubuntu lubuntu  of iets anders bedoeld
<OerHeks> waar vind je dat?
<OerHeks> er is mate-desktop en cinnamon desktop, ...
<ichat> OerHeks,  ik weet het, maar ik had wat was het vorrige week ofzo een klant aan de telefoon met een groot internet probleem - en die begon 'daar'  over
<OerHeks> ik vind er niks over, maar dat zegt niet alles natuurlijk
<OerHeks> môge lotus ... bijna middag
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello
<ichat> ik vroeg,  ubuntu en meneer deed heel onbegrijpend,  dus uiteindelijk vroeg ik is dat de linux met het muisje.. en na heel goed kijken bij de startknop bleek dat het niet te zijn dus geen xfce ;)
<OerHeks> muisje ...
<ichat> maar als mensen echt gaan denken in termen als  linux 14.04 light edition .. dan moet cononical toch nog iets meer aan merkbekendheid gaan doen
<ichat> ja muis rat whatever dat dat bees is in het xfce logo
<OerHeks> light edition geeft me lubuntu.
<ichat> OerHeks, - mja - daar ben ik uiteindelijk ook maar vanuit gegaan ;)
<OerHeks> toch maar een lampje aandoen, s'avonds
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu is idd met muis logo
 * ichat schopt realtek 
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: zit jij op 14.10?
<OerHeks> jups
<lotuspsychje> kan je eens checken of die al systemd heeft standaard?
<OerHeks> nope, heeft die niet.
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> had gelezen 14.10 of 16..
<OerHeks> per 15.04 kan dat als optie
<lotuspsychje> durf niet overschakelen naar systemd vanuit trusty, kan veel breken
<lotuspsychje> de officiele url van systemd zegt dat experimenteel is
<OerHeks> ehm, het kan al met 14.10 >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/420917/how-can-i-replace-upstart-with-systemd
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<lotuspsychje> kan nu ook al, maar ik wacht liever tot het default is denk ik
<OerHeks> ja ik ook, het is nog te experimenteel
<OerHeks> maar wat ik er van begrijp, unity8 en systemD moet een goede weg zijn
<lotuspsychje> fedora en arch gebruiken het al
<lotuspsychje> veel sneller in opstart naar schijnt
<OerHeks> ja
<ichat> oeh nog sneller :P
<lotuspsychje> ichat heb je ook een ssd misschien?
<OerHeks> ik kan na mijn pc aanzetten geeneens meer een kop koffie zetten
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ichat> lotuspsychje,  - echt he ;0 ik heb sochtends niet eens tijd om koffie te pakken voor ik al in moet loggen
<lotuspsychje> hier 10sec boot met ssd
<lotuspsychje> beetje weinig voor koffie :p
<OerHeks> Ik herinner me xp en vista nog, dat was soms een kwartier wachten ...
<ichat> enige wat ik nog eens moet uitzoeken hoe ik in cinamon  suspend-to-disk uit moet schakelen
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ik heb onlangs gewerkt in dienst na verkoop bij mediamarkt
<ichat> swap en home heb ik op een gewone hdd (1tb) draaien en dan is het verdomd vervoelend als je perongeluk je systeem niet uitzet
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: moest daar win8 bakken formatteren, 3 dagen per bak install/updates
<lotuspsychje> was ware nachtmerrie
<ichat> whut?
<ichat> laat me raden diskcloning kon niet?
<lotuspsychje> die w8 uefi heeft interne recovery he
<ichat> zucht,
<lotuspsychje> maar tegen dat alles terug goed staat..
<lotuspsychje> na men uren installeer ik wel ubuntu op die uefi bakken
 * ichat grinnikt
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lordievader> 15.04 werkt prima met systemd.
 * khildin schopt even tegen ichat aan.... hey gozert.... hoe is het?
<ichat> mijn schoppen - dafuuq
<ichat> wazda nu
<khildin> :P
<ichat> ja prima beetje druk- school stage werk
<ichat> vrouw :P
<ichat> jij dan
<khildin> gaat hier prima.... ben weer druk met allerlei projectjes...
<khildin> net een nieuwe server binnen voor basisschool in Wallonie
<khildin> ga deze keer met karoshi server aan de gang
<khildin> Zentyal is voor mij nu ook wel einde... :-/
<ichat> :P
<khildin> ik heb het zoals het nu is niet nodig...
<khildin> ik zoek geen MS vervanger
<ichat> en das nogal een understatement :P
<khildin> heh
<ichat> het niet nodig hebben :P
 * lordievader wijst naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<khildin> tjah..... wie heeft er nu exchange/openchange nodig als je geen outlook hebt?
<khildin> lordie: dit is hardstikke ontopic: zowel zentyal als karoshi zijn ubuntu server (met wat extra)
<lordievader> Dan lees ik niet goed... ;)
<khildin> of niet goed geinformeerd... :P :P :P :P
<ichat> ik heb karoshi nog niet eerder gezien
<khildin> http://www.linuxschools.org.uk/
<khildin> komt MET client distributie... ^^
<khildin> iets wat ik 4 jaar geleden al graag in Z had gezien
<khildin> Enige wat 'ontbreekt' aan karoshi is een gateway functie... maar dat kan met pFSense of IpCop geregeld worden
<khildin> volledig in bash gescript... dus ook relatief eenvoudig aan te passen...
<ichat> hebben ze dan helemaal geen firewall?
<khildin> Een aparte machine (of als je wilt VM) als firewall
<ichat> ah zo bedoel je
<Fghghmnh> Heee
<Fghghmnh>  Xxxd
<Fghghmnh> Sss
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> SBS
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> S
<Fghghmnh> D
<Fghghmnh> D
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Farioko> Hoi
<Farioko> Heb ik recht om Windows te weigeren?
<Farioko> bij aanschaf van een nieuwe pc?
<mlankhorst> vast wel, ik weet alleen niet of je dan nog in nl je geld terug kan krijgen
<Farioko> mlankhorst: Ok, maar waar is dat bepaald?
<Farioko> Europa?
<mlankhorst> moet je de licensie doorlezen, als ik snel ff wat zoek kom ik hierop terecht..
<mlankhorst> https://forum.www.radartv.nl/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=133369
<Farioko> Ok :)
<mlankhorst> ik heb geen idee verder trouwens, ik zet altijd zelf mijn computers in elkaar
<lordievader> Laptops? (Via laptops komt hier Windows binnen)
<alwinK> hallootjes allemaal
<alwinK> iemand een idee welk programma: recently-used.xbel maakt met lubuntu?
<lordievader> De DE? (kon het niet laten)
<alwinK> maakt niet uit, ik snap 't toch niet
<alwinK> ;)
<lordievader> De Desktop Environment, in het geval van Lubuntu LXDE.
<alwinK> yes dat dacht ik ook
<alwinK> nu hoe kan je dat stopppen of veranderen dan?
<alwinK> is dat de pcmanfc?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee, gebruik geen LXDE.
<alwinK> slim
<lordievader> Daar moet nog ergens een 'ik' tussen ;)
<alwinK> ik word af en toe lijp van die conf files
<alwinK> had laatst netjes grub menu op 0 sec gezet...
<alwinK> om er achter te komen dat lub en andere conf heeft om dat met een if then te veranderen naar 10 secs
<alwinK> ...weet lubuntu wel hoe lang het duurt voor je daar weer achter bent? ;)
<lordievader> alwinK: Waar had je die wijziging gemaakt? In /boot/grub/grub.cfg toevallig?
<alwinK> geen idee meer, is al weer een tijdje geleden
<alwinK> ik probeer nog steeds linux te "leren", maar op inet heb je er duizenden van ;)
<lordievader> Als je daar je wijziging had gemaakt is het logisch dat deze wordt overschreven, dat bestand wordt automagisch gegenereert.
<alwinK> nee dan was 't een andere
<alwinK> I'm sure
<alwinK> het zal wel aan lubuntu liggen. Als de man pages zeggen waar een file is, heeft lubuntu daar vaak weer een extra dir tussen voor de lol
<lordievader> Dat klinkt meer als outdated documentatie.
<alwinK> Ja zo kan je het ook zien
<alwinK> nog een vraagje, Wine heeft op zichzelf helemaal geen windows nodig toch?
<lordievader> Wine gebruikt Windows libs, maar Windows hoeft niet geinstaleerd te zijn, nee.
<OerHeks> idd , wine is een vertaling, voldoende om win apps te draaien
<alwinK> mooi dan kom ik in de buurt om XP definitief eraf te gooien
<alwinK> Mooi, dan heb ik nu voorlopig geen vragen meer, eet smakelijk strakjes en tot de volgende keer!!
<confluentia> goedenavond
<confluentia> Wie kan mij helpen? Ik heb problemen met branden van dvd's.
<confluentia> Wie kan mij helpen? Ik heb problemen met branden van dvd's.
<lordievader> confluentia: Heb gedult, je vraag iedere 10 min herhalen helpt niet, IRC is een traag medium.
<OerHeks> wat is je probleem precies?
<confluentia> Ogenschijnlijk verloopt het branden prima. Als ik de dvd dan opnieuw inlaad, krijg ik hetzelfde beeld te zien als wanneer ik mijn film in bv de downloads op zoek.
<lordzett> geen grote flammen
<confluentia> Voorheen was het zo gebrand,opnieuw inladen en meteen was de betreffende film op de monitor te zien.
<OerHeks> lastig te zeggen met 'gedownloade dvd's"
<confluentia> heb dit nog niet eerder gehad
<OerHeks> het ligt duidelijk aan de download.
<OerHeks> neem kontakt op met de downloadsite?
<confluentia>  Zal ik doen
<confluentia> bedankt tot zover
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-19
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: een heks is toch een vrouw he
<OerHeks> Hoezo ?
<lotuspsychje> ja als je rokje aantrekt
<OerHeks> wikipedia heeft het goed hoor. meestal.
<lotuspsychje> ik mag niet op wiki van mijn mama
<OerHeks> flauw, die smoes gebruik ik ook altijd
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<lotuspsychje> dat komt ervan van opensource te kiezen, je apen je dan na
<lotuspsychje> pakken het over, en verbeteren het
<OerHeks> en wat is jouw reden om op te staan met de boeren?
<lotuspsychje> Traditioneel is een heks volgens het volksgeloof iemand, meestal een vrouw, die in contact treedt met boze machten, waardoor zij/hij in staat is mensen en dieren te betoveren en hun schade te berokkenen, soms ook hen te genezen.
<lotuspsychje> beroepsmisvorming heeft geleid tot het natuurlijk wakker worden vroeg in de ochtend :p
<OerHeks> wat is er dan leuker dan onschuldig opensource, gna gna
<lotuspsychje> 4-6 is lekke ruitslapen voor mij
<lotuspsychje> jaja onschuldig nmap poortscannen op je buren :p
<OerHeks> Drabber denkt dat we zo gaan wandelen.
<lotuspsychje> ja das nie moeilijk als mama opstaat en frigo leeg eet :p
<lotuspsychje> arme beesje denkt dat middag is :p
<OerHeks> leuk, de support komt in waves in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> het leuke van ubuntu is dat support 24/7 is
<lotuspsychje> geen enkele andere channel leeft zo vind ik
<OerHeks> dat ook
<lotuspsychje> hoeveel jaar zit je hier al?
<OerHeks> sinds ik overgestapt ben, 2009
<OerHeks> en 4 december ga ik voor membership
<lotuspsychje> idem hier zoiets
<lotuspsychje> was wel al vroeger bezig met die oude redhats en gnome to foefelen
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/oerheks
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> je goal is net wat ik doe
<lotuspsychje> overal ubuntu verspreiden ipv de windows nachtmerrie
<OerHeks> ja, en al die eilandjes van howto's tot 1 maken
<lotuspsychje> heb je een nl handleiding ergens mss?
<OerHeks> http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=nl
<OerHeks> nog voor 12.04 :-(
<lotuspsychje> ik had al zoiets gedacht, om bij nieuwe ubuntu installs xchat te installen met #ubuntu-nl auto join
<lotuspsychje> als er dan problemen zijn, weten ze al direct waar naartoe
<OerHeks> Nou, dat localized ubuntu, daar waren we al mee bezig
<lotuspsychje> leuk
<OerHeks> maar de meeste hulp word niet gezocht op irc, meer het forum en vraag.ubuntu-nk.org
<OerHeks> errr nl
<lotuspsychje> voor hardnekkige issues is realtime chat wel handig
<lotuspsychje> zo, die manual gedownload
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ik wil weldra zelfstandige zaak opstarten met ubuntu computers
<lotuspsychje> iets zoals system76
<lotuspsychje> heb je hun niuewe site al gezien?
<OerHeks> Daar dromen meer van ..
<lotuspsychje> klein beginnen eerst, erna uitbreiden
<OerHeks> zodra de smartphone/tablet uit komt, is het wel interessant ja
<lotuspsychje> werkt al redelijk vlot op men nexus 7
<lotuspsychje> draait ook redelijk op nexus 5 phone
<lotuspsychje> devs werken dag en nacht aan die RTM nu
<OerHeks> misschien http://fullcirclemagzine.org joinen en http://fullcirclemagzine.nl/ maken
<lotuspsychje> lekker, die kende ik nog niet
<lotuspsychje> ik zit meestal op OMGubuntu
<lotuspsychje> blogger maken is snel klaar hoor
<lotuspsychje> bvb ubuntu-nieuws.blogspot.nl
<lotuspsychje> en dan berichten maken elke dag
<OerHeks> nou, dan zou ik dat willen regelen gekoppelt aan ubuntu-nl.org of hoe het zit met ubuntu.nl ... daar was wat mee
<lotuspsychje> geen idee hoe je dat koppelt
<lotuspsychje> maar blogger is enorm leuk voor verspreiding
<OerHeks> ej_ met die oude 7025 roept u...
<lotuspsychje> koppelen aan feedburner en iedereen krijgt emails in inbox
<lotuspsychje> alweer een ziel gered van microsux :p
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<Xantiuse> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Xantiuse> momenteel ben ik bezig met een opdracht maar ik moet in die opdracht de f1 toets compleet uitschakelen. Zou iemand weten hoe je dat moet doen ?
<Xantiuse> heb het internet ook al afgezocht maar kon niet echt een antwoord vinden
<lordievader> xmodmap
<Xantiuse> ik heb het daarin al gedaan maar werkt nog steeds
<lordievader> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842970
<Xantiuse> ik moet namelijk een "kiosk" maken en niemand mag daaruit komen
<Xantiuse> maar met f1 ga je nog steeds naar de help pagina van de browser
<Xantiuse> de website draait in een virtual console
<OerHeks> makkelijk te vinden >  xmodmap -e “keycode 67 = 0x0000″ #disables F1  http://www.techpository.com/?page_id=1371
<svv1972> Goedemorgen. Ik overweeg om op een nieuwe laptop niet windows te kopen maar ubuntu. Alleen heb ik een klein vraagje wat betreft office pakketen. Kan ik daar ook word en excel op installeren?
<OerHeks> Openoffice niet goed genoeg?
<OerHeks> of libreoffice ..
<lordievader> svv1972: Het kan mogelijk via Wine, maar waarschijnlijk is die ervaring niet geweldig.
<svv1972> Dus gewoon overstappen op openoffice is je advies?
<OerHeks> Voor de meeste documenten, excel formules is openoffice voldoende. tenzij je voor school per se office nodig hebt ,..
<lordievader> Die of libreoffice.
<svv1972> ok. Dank voor info. Ga nu kijken waar ik de boel kan downloaden.
<ichat> exel onder wine is trouwens een drama ;)
<OerHeks> scholen die volhouden aan office is ook een drama :-D
<ichat> klopt
<OerHeks> of lesmateriaal achter silverlight verstoppen
<ichat> mensen die dat doen moeten dood
<ichat> oeps das misschien niet zo politiek correct
<OerHeks> doodknuffelen .. mja, niet netjes misschien.
<ichat> ik ben trouwens benieuws wat er met  .NET en met mono gaat gebeuren nu  ms er opensource van maakt
<OerHeks> heh, goede vraag.
<ichat> vond ik ook
<ichat> het verbaasde mij ook echt
<trijntje> dat doen mensen wel vaker als een project toch dood gaat, dan gooien ze het open source
<ichat> maar ik denk dat een hoop mbo'ers er blij mee zullen zijn - die kunnen strax ineens wel in linux coden  - hoe 'controversieel'  sommige nerds dat ook zullen vinden ik ben er niet perse tegen zolang er bepaalde kwaliteitsgaranties blijven bestaan
<trijntje> in elk geval, dat lijkt mij de verklaring met silverlight/mono, .net is toch een massive framework waarmee het verder wel goed gaat?
<OerHeks> ow wacht, word windows dan ook opens....
<ichat> LOOOOOOOOL
<ichat> silverlight is zo goed als bijna dood
<ichat> maar de rest van .net zeker niet
<ichat> ik denk dat er nog steeds veel meer mensen zijn die fatsoenlijk kunnen programmeren in .net dan in bijv python
<trijntje> mn webtv is nogsteeds in silverlight, van xs4all nog wel
<ichat> ja die verdienen ook een dikke schop onder hun aars
<ichat> dat had natuurlijk al 3 jaar geleden htm5 moeten zijn
<trijntje> ik denk dat ze te klein zijn om zelf te onderhandelen en gewoon de webtv van kpn kopieren
<ichat> ik heb geen bronnen ofzo maar als nu netflix ook al over is... denk ik dat ze binnenkort wel met iets zullen komen
<trijntje> ach, ook onder ubuntu werkt het met pipelight, maar het gaat om het principe ;)
<ichat> tv mogen ze van mij helemaal opdoeken laat ze liever al die shit op netflix zetten
<ichat> dan is het die 8 euro misschien nog net waard
<ichat> dat vind ik trouwens wel een groot nadeel van die website shite,  of je betaald 15 euro per maand  en je hebt heel wat recente content  maar nooit op het moment dat jij wilt kijken... of je betaald een 10tje je kan kijken wanneer je wilt.  maar wel pas als de hele wereld het al gezien heeft en het nauwlijks nog relevant is.
<ichat> das ook wel de reden waaorm ik geen netflix neem te duur voor wat je krijgt laat ze dan maar reclame invoeren en 2.50 per maand vragen dan ga ik er over denken
 * ichat schopt khildin  omdat het kan
<ichat> :P
<trijntje> ja, netflix heeft niet veel zin als ze niet de laatste dingen hebben. Maar dat is de schuld van de studio's, hopelijk draaien die de komende jaren bij
<ichat> ik hoop het ook anders gewoon downloaden - tv heb ik er ook uitgekicked
<ichat> net 123 kijk ik wel via internet en rtl heeft ook zo'n programma gemist meuk als ik echt wat wil zien
<trijntje> ja, het internet heeft toch de toekomst, ik kan me niet  voorstellen dat ik ooit nog een dvd of blue-ray speler ga kopen
<trijntje> ik rip al mn dvd's meteen en gooi ze op de nas, geen gedoe met schijfjes
<commandoline> Stemmen voor de verkiezingen van de gemeenschapsraad kan nu beginnen: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=86811.0
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hey
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, hoe is het ermee?
<lotuspsychje> goed hoor en met u?
<OerHeks> Môge
<lordievader> Gaat lekker hier :)
<OerHeks> Hier niet, .. lege kop
<lordievader> Hmm, het is wel te merken dat ik nog geen koffie heb gehad...
<OerHeks> Pas na het 2e bakje ben ik aanspreekbaar
<OerHeks> straks komt een vriendinnetje van drabber speelen, ook nog
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Nick__> kan iemand mij helpen??
<Kebabfish> met
<XiaoShiZi_> Happy UCADAY! thx for helping all those times!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-21
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, ik vroeg me af was de bs flag voordient bij het dd command
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<randleman> quit
<randleman> exit
<randleman> lol\
<wildewoon> Ehhh, ik geloof dat ik hier niet helemaal goed zit. Ik ga wel eerst even langs de Vraag en Antwoord site.
<lordievader> wildewoon: Waarom denk je dat je hier niet goed zit?
<wildewoon> Omdat ik hier heel veel 'ingewikkelde' dingen zie staan. Ik ben een 'absolute beginner' met Ubuntu, en vooral op zoek naar hoe ik een steunpunt in Leiden kan bereiekn.
<lordievader> wildewoon: 'Absolute beginners' vragen zijn hier ook welkom ;) Heb je de steunpunten kaart al gezien?
<OerHeks> Via het forum http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=42786.0 lijkt mij het handigste
<wildewoon> Ja, die heb ik gezien, maar ik krijg het niet voor elkaar om een 'bericht' te sturen als ik klik op stuur bericht.
<wildewoon> Het gaat in mijn geval om 'broken pipe' en een laptopje dat heel warm wordt op Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> ben je geregistreerd/ingelogd?
<wildewoon> Jawel, maar ik heb nog geen mail met activeringscode ontvangen. Gek genoeg kan ik wel op het forum.
<OerHeks> Om wat voor laptop gaat het?
<wildewoon> Medion Akoya 1315 (uit mijn hoofd). Ik moet echter zo op de trein stappen, dank jullie vast hartelijk voor het hartelijk welkom en de interesse. Ik meld mij graag gauw weer
<wildewoon> Ik ben benieuwd of ik straks thuis opnieuw kan inloggen.
<OerHeks> oei, ATI Mobility Radeon X1250 dat is oud
<wildewoon> zie zo, daar ben ik weer. Ik heb vandaag een account aangemaakt voor het Ubuntu forum, maar kom niet opnieuw ingelogd. Er schijnt een activeringscode te moeten worden verzonden, maar  die heb ik niet ontvangen. Mijn mail adres is wel goed.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-22
<gompa> hey
<gompa> is er misschien iemand die mij wat meer duidelijkheid kan verschafen over de application packaging van ubuntu ?
<systeem> hangt af van je vraag
<gompa> weet jij toevallig hoe de chromium in ubuntu word bij gehouden ?
<gompa> en eigelijk meer hoe packages in hetalgemeen worden bij gehouden
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> gompa: Iedere package heeft een package maintainer.
<lord4163> Ik heb gisteren Ubuntu MATE geinstalleerd. De GPU drivers werken alleen voor geen meter, is echt enorm traag en hij geeft ook geen 3D animaties weer.
<lord4163> Ik heb ze allemaal geprobeerd behalve die van de AMD website, moet ik die downloaden?
<lordievader> lord4163: Je hebt ze geinstaleerd, waren ze ook geladen?
<lord4163> Geen idee, neem aan van wel dan?
<lord4163> Ik ben nu die van de amd website aan het installeren
<lordievader> lord4163: "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" om te controleren.
<lordievader> Op aannames gaat alles stuk ;)
<lord4163> GODVERRRRRRRRRRRR
<lordievader> lord4163: Let op je taal gebruikt!
<lordievader> Gebruik zelfs.
<Maikel> Wat mag je niet meer op god schelden?
<lordievader> Hier niet...
<Maikel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu3Nd1Ig3vU zo 5 minuten schelden
<Maikel> hier niet, je kan er tere ego's mee krenken
<Maikel> gut o gut
<lordievader> Err, het gaat tegen de coc in.
<lord4163> pastie.org/9736073
<Maikel> coc?
<Maikel> zijn we hier een nichtentent?
<lordievader> Code of Conduct.
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> regels waar niemand meer begrijpt waarvoor ze zijn. die waslijst bedoel je? Die nog dikker is dan het wet boek van strafrecht?
<lordievader> lord4163: Driver is geladen. gxlinfo zal dat ook wel zeggen ;)
<lord4163> lordievader: Goed, waarom is het dan zo retetraag?
<lordievader> lord4163: Gebruik je XRender voor effecten, o.i.d.?
<lord4163> Geen idee?
<lord4163> lordievader: geen suggesties meer?
<lordievader> Ik ken MATE niet, ik zou ook niet weten waar je moet kijken om te checken of het OpenGL of XRender gebruikt.
<lord4163> lordievader: Vraag wel even in #ubuntu-mate of die mij verder kunnen helpen. Heb ondertussen geld overgemaakt voor een nieuwe laptop voor mijn ouders (kerstcadeau). Of nouja misschien maak ik er een 5 december cadeau van :D
<lordievader> lord4163: Nice :)
<lord4163> Lenovo, kan weinig aan mis gaan hoop ik !?
<lordievader> Dat is moeilijk te zeggen, maargoed hardware support is best oke vandaag de dag.
<lord4163> Heeft Intel graphics, dus dat zal wel werken.
<lordievader> Aannames ;)
<lordievader> Maar die dingen werken over het algemeen zonder problemen.
<perre> oii
<yellabs-r2> hallo allemaal
<yellabs-r2> is er toevallig iemand met bash scripting talent aanwezig ?
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Stel gewoon je vraag ;)
<yellabs-r2> er zit ergens een foutje in de volgende bash script
<yellabs-r2> http://pastebin.com/ArKYjgS2
<yellabs-r2> Missing argument for -i
<yellabs-r2> ik denk dat ik er overheen kijk, wie bash kent en even wil kijken , graag, alle tips zijn welkom ..
<lordievader> Regel 15?
<yellabs-r2> het is voor een ubuntu demonstratie machine in bieb..
<yellabs-r2> hoe zou regel 15 er uit moten zien ?
<lordievader> De enige -i die ik kan vinden: ICON[$x]="-i ${ICO[$x]}" Waarschijnlijk is ${ICO[$x]} leeg.
<yellabs-r2> moten = moeten .. :P
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Gooi eens een "echo ${ICO[$x]}" boven regel 15.
<yellabs-r2> /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/gnome/scalable/status/notification-message-im.svg
<yellabs-r2> hij vindt de icon wel..
<yellabs-r2> en valt terug vervolgens in : Missing argument for -i
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Zou je de volledige output willen pastebinnen?
<yellabs-r2> hoe bedoel je ?
<lordievader> De volledige output als je het script uitvoert.
<yellabs-r2> er is verder geen output , behalve : Missing argument for -i , en verder de notifocaties matuurlijk, de rest van het script werkt , als ik dat eerste gedeelte for x in , tot done eruit haal..
<yellabs-r2> het foutje ( misschien denkfout ) zit in het eerste stukje , waarin hij moet checken of de icons er zijn ..
<yellabs-r2> vermoed ik ..
<yellabs-r2> alleen , tja welk foutje ..
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Whoo dus toch notificaties ;)
<yellabs-r2> fijn dat je meedenkt trouwens..
<lordievader> Haal eens de "" van ICON in regel 26 en 28 weg.
<yellabs-r2> momentje is aan het runnen
<yellabs-r2> no go..
<lordievader> Hmm, het is idd de eerste for loop. Die bestanden bestaan hier niet en ik krijg die error alleen als ik de if eruit sloop.
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Wat voor een output krijg je als je http://pastebin.com/VqUuN0Ma draait?
<yellabs-r2> -i /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/gnome/scalable/status/notification-message-im.svg -i /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/gnome/scalable/status/notification-message-email.svg
<yellabs-r2> met andere woorden icon gevonden
<yellabs-r2> ps : als je het script aan het werken krijgt zet ik een vermelding in de bron code : lordievader made it work ..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<lordievader> Ah, ik heb het gedrag kunnen reproduceren.
<yellabs-r2> ik ga ervan uit dat je ook ubuntu hebt..
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<yellabs-r2> vergeet niet de script te stoppen, anders ligt je wifi eruit over 15 minuten
<yellabs-r2> :)
<JanC> notify-send opties moeten vooraan staan
<lordievader> Alleen dat ik geen wifi gebruik, nor nmcli. Maar ik had gelijk, het zijn de quotes,
<JanC> niet achteraan
<JanC> nu ja, beide werken blijkbaar wel
<JanC> (de manpage zegt vooraan)
<lordievader> Vooraan is ook netter. Maargoed haal de quotes van de -i <icon> weg and you're done.
<JanC> NB: je zou beter ICO_IM & ICO_MAIL o.i.d. gebruiken i.p.v. ICO[1] & ICO[2], om je code leesbaarder te maken (al is dat uiteraard misschien persoonlijke voorkeur ;) )
<lordievader> En anders met 0 beginnen met tellen ;)
<JanC> lordievader: dat gaat nog steeds stuk gaan als er spaties en dergelijke in de bestandsnaam zitten natuurlijk
<JanC> met 0 beginnen tellen maakt het net leesbaarder
<JanC> niet
<JanC> zelfde voor je STRings trouwens
<yellabs-r2> hmm,, tja beginner hier eh ..
<lordievader> Bestandsnamen met spaties moeten ook gewoon verboden worden, maar wie ben ik.
<JanC> het is simpel: gebruik altijd duidelijke variabelenamen als je kan
<yellabs-r2> hoe vermijd ik : regel 15: /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/gnome/scalable/status/notification-message-email.svg: Toegang geweigerd
<JanC> wat als je gewoon 'notification-message-email' gebruikt ipv de bestandsnaam?
<JanC> dan moet je die test vooraan wel aanpassen, gok ik...
<JanC> of via bash functies dat stuk er uit knippen
<yellabs-r2> er staat overgens een demonstratie laptop met ubuntu linux in de openbare bibliotheek tilburg, ter kennismaking voor bezoekers
<JanC> dus '-i notification-message-email'
<yellabs-r2> toch leuk eh ?
<JanC> en '-i notification-message-im'
<yellabs-r2> ok
<lord4163> Zojuist m'n eyetoy camera aangekoppeld, maar de microfoon werkt niet echt, ik klink als een chipmunk.
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je dat fix?
<JanC> ik vraag me af of je test sessie ingeperkt is met apparmor of zo (dat zou je dan moeten kunnen zien in dmesg en/of logs, denk ik, als apparmor dit tegenhoudt)
<yellabs-r2> wie zal ik vermelden in de broncode ? het werkt nu
<yellabs-r2> dank u ..
<JanC> werkte het met de naam voor het "stock icon"?
<yellabs-r2> -i notification-message-im
<yellabs-r2> die inderdaad, werkt optimaal
<yellabs-r2> in broncode de eervolle vermelding
<yellabs-r2> met hulp van irc freenode ubuntu-nl
<JanC> kan je eens in dmesg kijken of daar iets staat van apparmor?
<JanC> (ergens op het einde, iets met "notify" en/of die bestandsnaam erin)
<JanC> NB: het kan zijn dat Xubuntu die pictogrammen wel heeft maar op een andere plaats (omdat ze een andere notification daemon gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld)
<JanC> dan zou die '-i notification-message-im' ook daar werken
<yellabs-r2> ik heb in de bron code gezet dat de script "depends" on notify-osd en Notify-OSD-icons
<yellabs-r2> dat zou dan in xubuntu met apt-get install bovengenoemde moeten werken toch ?
<JanC> Xubuntu gebruikt xfce4-notifyd veronderstel ik?
<yellabs-r2> geen idee eerlijk gezegd
<yellabs-r2> ah , schijnbaar
<yellabs-r2> remove notification-daemon , en dan de andere installeren
<JanC> die komt mogelijk met z'n eigen pictogrammen
<yellabs-r2> maar dit is verder geen punt, aangezien dit script op maat is gemaakt voor ubuntu standaard desktop
<yellabs-r2> misschien dat er nog een moet komen voor linux mint.. maar dat zien we later wel ..
<yellabs-r2> we zitten hier trouwens mocht je weten waar het voor was :
<yellabs-r2> http://www.bibliotheekmb.nl/nieuws/1410-okt/opening-digilab-open-source-space.html
<lordievader> Nice ;)
<yellabs-r2> (y)
<lord4163> dus... niemand die weet hoe ik van mijn chipmunk stem af kom? :D
<perre> re
 * yellabs-r2 backgrounding 
<Tukker> Ik gebruil al jaren naar grote tevredenheid Xubuntu. Nu was ik een beetje aan het spelen met allerlei distros en kan ik in geen enkele distro van de ubuntufamilie de volledige Nederlandse taalondersteuning installeren! Heb zowat alles geprobeerd wat Google aanbood... krijg steeds deze foutmelding:
<Tukker> Transaction failed: Package dependencies cannot be resolved  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  language-pack-gnome-nl: language-pack-nl:
<Tukker> iemand svp?
<lordievader> Tukker: Wat geeft 'apt-cache search language-pack-nl' terug?
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com <- gebruik die om output te pasten.
<Tukker> language-pack-nl - Vertaalbijwerkingen voor taal Nederlands; Vlaams language-pack-nl-base - Vertalingen voor taal Nederlands; Vlaams
<lordievader> En 'apt-cache policy language-pack-nl'?
<Tukker>  Geïnstalleerd: (geen)   Kandidaat:     1:14.04+20141110   Versietabel:      1:14.04+20141110 0         500 http://artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/ trusty-updates/main i386 Packages      1:14.04+20140410 0         500 http://artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com <- gebruik die om output te pasten.
<lordievader> Err, artfiles.org? Klinkt niet als een Ubu mirror.
<Tukker> ook als ik ,de main gebruik
<lordievader> Tukker: Zou je je /etc/apt/sources.list willen pastebinnen? (dit maal wel via http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tukker> alle allemaal nieuw voor me :)
<lord4163> lordievader: Kon de taalondersteuning ook niet installeren in Ubuntu MATE.
<lordievader> lord4163: Heb je ook gekeken waarom niet?
<lord4163> Ja had ik gedaan, waarschijnlijk zit dat pakket niet in de ppa van mate.
<lordievader> Ah een ppa, dat verklaart een hoop.
<lord4163> lordievader: Nee, die zit er standaard in, weet niet of dat het probleem is.
<yellabs-r2> het probleem is bug
<lordievader> lord4163: Welke versie van de language-pack-nl wil hij installeren en welke is beschikbaar?
<lord4163> lordievader: zal even kijken wat hij zegt
<yellabs-r2> gaat dit over language pack nl niet kunnen installeren ?
<yellabs-r2> is het deze bug , waar jullie het over hebben > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-nl-base/+bug/1394923
<Maikel> hmm...
<Maikel> Is ubuntu niet de bug?
<yellabs-r2> lol
<yellabs-r2> vast niet
<yellabs-r2> de fix staat onderin
<yellabs-r2> maar is een workaround ..
<Maikel> dev nullen en debian installeren ;)
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Van een buitenstaanders POV, het lijkt wel om deze bug te gaan.
<yellabs-r2> we are the outsiders ?
<lordievader> yellabs-r2: Ik gebruik geen MATE/gnome en al helemaal geen Nederlandse taalpakketten. Als ik al (K)Ubuntu draai ;)
<Maikel> je kan ook I3 draaien
<Maikel> geen enkele taal, ook goed :P
<yellabs-r2> computer taal ?
<yellabs-r2> ;P
<lord4163> lordievader: http://pastie.org/9736681
<lord4163> Maikel: Waarom zou ik debian willen gebruiken? Ubuntu == Debian++ :)
<Maikel> right...
<Maikel> -Canonical
<lord4163> Debian...
<lord4163> Iedereen vertrekt daar toch ? :P
<Maikel> Liever naar BSD dan een sellout wezen, idd
<yellabs-r2> ach , vrije keuze is goed
<yellabs-r2> laten we elkaar die ruimte gunnen
<lordievader> lord4163: En welke versie is beschikbaar?
<yellabs-r2> ik ga morgen denk ik een mooie macbook halen ..
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<Maikel> Nee, systemd is alles omvattend en te dominant
<Maikel> daar is het probleem.
<lord4163> lordievader: ehm
<Maikel> oh god, kijk daar heb je vader en zoon met elkaar
<Maikel> Dat realiseer ik mij nu pas.
<lord4163> lordievader: 20141110
<lord4163> Maikel: BSD :3
<lordievader> lord4163: Ja, dat is de bug van yellabs-r2.
<lord4163> Waarom word dat dan niet gerepareerd?
<lord4163> Even eten :)
<yellabs-r2> ik zie dat er updates zijn ( nou net )  misschien dat de fix er inzit
<yellabs-r2> eet smakelijk
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-23
<_iC4> Hallo allemaal
<perre> oii
<perre> 'k heb iet lomp voor met grub
<perre> ineens out of the blue
<perre> GRUB_TIMEOUT=2
<perre> doet ie niet :(
<perre> hangt gewoon op het grubscherm zonder countdown
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<DaarBenIkWeer> Hallo, als ik inlog krijg ik een popup "system program problem detected", daarna gaat ie weer naar user selector, wat te doen?
<DaarBenIkWeer> ik kan wel via ssh connecten
<JanC> kijk eens in allerlei logs of je niks vindt?
<JanC> en in /var/crash welk programma crashte?
<JanC> en check ook of er nog schijfruimte is in de $HOME van die user...
<DaarBenIkWeer> commands?
<DaarBenIkWeer> dir _usr_bin_update-manager.1000.upload _usr_bin_update-manager.1000.uploaded _usr_lib_i386-linux-gnu_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service.1000.upload _usr_lib_i386-linux-gnu_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service.1000.uploaded _usr_lib_unity-settings-daemon_unity-settings-daemon.1000.upload _usr_lib_unity-settings-daemon_unity-settings-daemon.1000.uploaded _usr_share_software-center_software-center.1000.upload _usr_sha
<JanC> unity-settings-daemon lijkt me de relevante crash hier
<DaarBenIkWeer> hoe oplossen?
<DaarBenIkWeer> ik heb alleen PuTTY...
<DaarBenIkWeer> "p
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<lordievader> Wellicht mis ik backlog, maar waarom een gui als je alleen Putty hebt?
<DaarBenIkWeer> omdat ik geen pro ben
<DaarBenIkWeer> en bijv usb kopieren kan ik niet
<DaarBenIkWeer> Errors were encountered while processing:  libindicator3-7
<DaarBenIkWeer>  error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-16
<freaker> hej
<Timo> Er komen weer verkiezingen voor de Ubuntu-NL gemeenschapsraad aan! Indien je nog geen stemrecht hebt, kun je dat deze maand aanvragen: https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=95367
<OerHeks> Joepie
<OerHeks> er was ook een verkiezing voor de CC, heb ik net gemist.
<gvl> ik probeer pst bestanden om te zetten naar vcf met readpst maar krijg foutmelding "cannot stat mbox: no such file of directory. Ik volgde de gebruiksaanwijzing op de website. Wat doe ik verkeerd?
<OerHeks> gvl, welke aanwijzing url?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OutlookPstFileInUbuntu ?
<gvl> ik gaf het commando "mv mbox contacts.vcf" ; ik zie net dat de bestanden al een vcard extensie hebben. ze worden alleen niet geimporteerd in thunderbird
<gvl> ja, die url bedoel ik, oerheks
<InnerCode> Goedeavond, iemand ervaring met het bouwen van HTML5 apps voor ubuntu touch?
<OerHeks> InnerCode, ik volg het verhaal wel in #ubuntu-touch , maar heb zelf nog geen bq4.5 ofzo..
<OerHeks> gvl, het omzetten blijft een issue, verschillen in outlook versies ..
<gvl> outlook 2007
<OerHeks> ik meen dat omzettin in outlook zelf, goed moet gebeuren, als je daar een ander formaat kiest, heb je meer kans.
<gvl> ga het proberen
<InnerCode> OerHeks: Ik loop tegen dit (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1477580) probleem aan en weet niet hoe ik het moet fixen. Heb net zelfs een volledige nieuwe installatie in een vm gemaakt. Same issue. :(
<OerHeks> gvl ""cannot stat mbox: no such file of directory. " kan betekenen dat je niet in die folder zit, of hij is remote/extern, of je gebruikt een optie verkeerd. dan is die manual verkeerd :-(
<OerHeks> apparmor, Ubuntu CSS and Ubuntu JavaScript and the renderengine .. they say that should be fixed
<OerHeks> Nee InnerCode ik weet zo ook niet wat je er aan kan doen, repost in #ubuntu-touch ?
<InnerCode> OerHeks: al een aantal keer gedaan maar ze komen er ook niet uit/
<InnerCode> Wachten maar tot er een fix via een update komt oid
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-17
<SWAT> tja, als iemand een query stuurt en offline gaat, kan ik niet antwoorden :-)
<Mustangman1966_> Goedemorgen iedereen, een vraag ik zou graag willen bijdragen aan de vertaling van onderdelen van Ubuntu, maar ik weet niet hoe dat in zijn werk gaat, weet iemand waar ik meer informatie kan vinden?
<Sling> Mustangman1966_: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<Mustangman1966_> Thnx ik ga eens kijken.
<Mustangman1966_> Ik heb het gevonden, nu nog een Freenode nickname registreren, waar kan ik dat het beste doen?
<Mustangman1966> Hoe kan ik mijn Nickname registreren?
<Mustangman1966> Op Freenode natuurlijk
<lordievader> Mustangman1966: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<lordievader> Mocht je het nog niet hebben gevonden.
<Mustangman1966> Bedankt Lordievader, het is inmiddels gelukt.
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand hier die ervaring heeft met rdesktop
<selckin> ask
<TheEagerPadawan> ik weet dat je met -k param een keyset kan meegeven in het geval dat je zelf een andere gebruikt dat de remote host
<TheEagerPadawan> nu de vraag is ik zou graag nl-be gebruiken
<TheEagerPadawan> maar blijkbaar kent hij het niet
<TheEagerPadawan> wat een kleine beetje frusterend is als je gewent bent om azerty te gebruiken en de remote is qwerty
<TheEagerPadawan> dus de vraag is hoe kan ik correct de belgische azerty keymap meegeven aan rdesktop :)
<selckin> -K -k nl-be is wat ik gebruik
<selckin> & it works
<TheEagerPadawan> waarom die twee flags ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> is -k niet goed genoeg
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-18
<Ubuntu-robin> Goeiemiddag, toevallig mensen die Kodibuntu gebruiken ?
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sjoemelsoftware/ppa && sudo apt update & sudo ppa-purge ppa:sjoemelsoftware/ppa
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-19
<Sammy_> iemand die me kan helpen om op de IRC van anonymous te geraken..
<OerHeks> bestaat dat dan?
<Sammy_> ja net gelezen ze hebben een gids gemaakt om IS online te bestrijden..
<OerHeks> vraag maar in #freenode, of daar waar je dat gelezen hebt?
<OerHeks> http://www.bing.com/search?q=anonymous+irc
<Sammy_> #freenode
<Sammy_> ???
<Sammy_> hoe werkt dat dan Oerheks??
<OerHeks> tiep: /join #freenode
<Yasuni> Hoi iedereen, ik heb een probleem maar ik kom er even niet uit. Ik heb een ubuntu server 14.04.3 open een vmware exsi omgeving, maar na zoveel minuten ( random ) is er geen netwerk connectie meer. ik heb verschillende nic' s geprobeerd en vmware tools geinstalleerd maar helaas niks helpt. als ik sudo ifdown eth0 %% sudo ifup eth0 uitvoer werkt het internet weer voor een paar minuten.
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof je dhcp lease verloopt.
<Yasuni> de server heeft een static ip adress
<Yasuni> zodra het probleem op speelt kan ik ook niet de gateway pingen, ik heb in de /var/log/syslog gekeken of ik daar iets kon vinden maar ik zie daar geen foutmeldingen staan.
<lordievader> Hmm. Wat krijg je in je logs? (syslog, dmesg, etc)
<Yasuni> in alle logs zie ik alleen de meldingen dat de netwerk kaart up komt zodra die geherstart is maar geen melding als ie stopt met werken.
<lordievader> Ik zou wat gaan tcpdumpen op de host. Dan kun je controleren of dingen aankomen of niet.
<Yasuni> Is goed ga ik dat even controleren.
<Yasuni> Ik heb een tcpdump voor 10 minuten laten lopen, maar hij heeft 0 packages gecaptured. waar ik wel achter gekomen ben is als ik de command arp -a uitvoer, hij hier lang over doet en vervolgens wel enkele andere server kan vinden die kan ik dan ook pingen maar paar minuten later kan ik het weer niet.
<Yasuni> nevermind tcpdump krijg ik wel packages binnen had een foutje gemaakt in de command, zodra ik de tcpdump uitvoer heb ik weer voor een paar minuten connectie. het lijkt wel of mijn netwerk kaart in soort van slaap modus gaat telkens..
<lordievader> Ik denk eerder dat de host pakketten niet goed doorgeeft.
<Yasuni> Ik heb de server verplaatst naar een andere ESXI host maar heeft het probleem niet verholpen.
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm -k  be-nl meegegeven aan rdesktop, faalt op die te open en valt terug op en-us wat lichtjes irritant is als je gewent bent om een azerty toestenbord te bruiken
<TheEagerPadawan> gebruiken*
<TheEagerPadawan> setxkbmap solved it ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-20
<eyhajee> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-21
<Guest46034> he iemand zin om mij te helpen met het van pocorntime?
<Guest46034> krijg het niet voor elkaar geeft een voutmelding
<Guest46034> post zo de melding ff opnieuw opwekken
<Guest46034> E: Kon sommige archieven niet ophalen, misschien kunt u 'apt-get update' of --fix-missing proberen?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-22
<kevin9250> hey iedereen , ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd maar ik wil graag mijn harde schijf nu partities indelen, ubuntu heeft van alles 1 grote schijf gemaakt .hoe doe ik dat?
<SCHAAP137> is handiger om dat vantevoren te doen, tijdens de installatie
<SCHAAP137> je kunt gparted gebruiken, maar niet op je actieve systeemschijf volgens mij
<SCHAAP137> als gparted op die installatiedisk aanwezig is @ live omgeving, kun je 'm daarvandaan aanpassen
<JanC> GParted staat normaal wel op de installatiedisk vziw, en anders kan je die gewoon installeren op de live-CD
<JanC> installeren in de live-sessie, bedoel ik, niet op de CD
<JanC> alternatief kan je de GParted live-images gebruiken
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-21
<JanC> stdout vs. stderr
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-24
<bobby___>  vraag:  -Menu, Softwarebronnen, dan zie je 2 spiegelservers: de hoofdserver en Basis (trusty). die hoofdserver heb ik veranderd in een veel snellere server, maar die onderste? Is dat ook nodig en waarvoor dient die eigenlijk?
<Maikel> Wat is een 'spiegelserver'?
<bobby___> wist ik eerst ook niet, maar staat bschreven op wikipedia. maar mijn vraag......
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-25
<burn> Hi, in Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 4.4.0-* there is no quota support, right?
<burn> Is there a fix?
<burn> Hmmm, recompiling the kernel? o_O
<burn> K, it's in the extras package ... :-)
<mandje> https://discnaam.stackstorage.com/remote.php/webdav/ /home/<gebruikersnaam>/stack davfs user,rw,noauto 0 0
<mandje> als ik root dit laat mounten, krijg ik;   mount: can't find /root/stack in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mandje> die 1e regel staat in fstab.
<mandje> root moet het mounten uitvoeren, maar kan dan niet een mount point in een /home gebruiken?
<mandje> kijken wat er gebeurt als ik met sudo user mandje laat mounten.
<mandje> dat gaat beter.  mandje entert niet een correct mount command en voila een syntax help om te bestuderen.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-22
<remy> hoe open je ook al weer een *.deb bestand?
<remy> dpkg -i ik heb het bedankt
<wasted> g'naaf
<wasted> ik heb 2 server setups
<wasted> 1 is 16.04.1 en de andere is 16.04.3
<wasted> beide hebben ftp over tls/ssl op poort 21
<wasted> configuratie is hetzelfde ( behalve de domeinnaam )
<wasted> de eerste kan wel verbinden via ftp over mobile ( android ) en de andere niet
<wasted> het enige wat ik in de log kan vinden is: mod_tls/2.6: unexpected OpenSSL error, disconnecting
<wasted> iemand een idee ?
<oerheks> heb je op de ouwe box wel de laatste ssl update? dat word gechecked door de client, dacht ik
<oerheks> dus apt dist-upgrade draaien :-)
<hnolobling> hello?
<wasted> het is de oude box die werkt en de nieuwe die de error geeft ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-23
<wasted> mmz
<wasted> als ik 'NoSessionReuseRequired' toevoeg aan de tls.conf
<wasted> en
<wasted> het tlsprotocol aanpas van tls1.2 naar sslv23 dan werkt het wel
<wasted> servers... rare beestjes zenne mee momenten
<lordievader> Au, ssl2 of ssl3 wil je echt niet meer gebruiken.
<wasted> 'k weet het
<wasted> maar het bracht voorlopig wel een work around
<lordievader> Ik zou toch eens gaan onderzoeken waarom die ene server geen recente TLS ondersteund.
<wasted> 'k ben een nieuwe installatie aan't zetten
<wasted> en ineens eens goed op de lijnen letten
<wasted> 'k heb allicht ergens iets gemist maar ik weet nog niet wat of waar
<wasted> ik heb al gedacht dat het aan de oude android kon liggen maar dan zouden ze het beide moeten hebben en een recentere android heeft er ook problemen mee
<lordievader> Sslscan kan starttls op ftp doen: https://man.cx/sslscan
<wasted> ik bekijk het straks nadat ik de proftpd achter de rug heb ;)
<wasted> fin... ie doet het nu wel
<wasted> 'NoSessionReuseRequired' deed het hem
<wasted> en
<wasted> ff zien wat het was
<wasted> TLSv1 TLSv1.1 TLSv1.2 in plaats van enkel en alleen TLSv1
<wasted> 'k heb allicht een oud document gebruikt
<wasted> fin... opgelost
 * wasted blij
<wasted> iemand die wat van openvpn kent ?
<wasted> 'k wil iets opzetten met bridge mode en dhcp
<wasted> maar zonder router
<wasted> best practice is een dhcp server opzetten op de 2de netwerkkaart ?
<wasted> bedoeling is dat nadat alles online staat en er clients verbonden zijn deze elkaars gedeelde nest kunnen bereiken
<lordievader> Doel je op een net-net config?
<wasted> euhm
<wasted> ik heb als eens een openvpn opgezet maar veel verder dan verbinden en internet was er niet
<wasted> iedereen kreeg wel een 10.x ip en had internet via de vpn maar daar stopte het verhaal
<wasted> die 10.x kwam voort uit de openvpn configuratie en client-to-client was ingeschakeld
<lordievader> Dat is de meer traditionele setup, intern netwerk met externe clients.
<wasted> voor mij is het allemaal nog wazig op dit moment
<lordievader> Wat is precies je doel?
<wasted> lan games over internet
<wasted> zoals tunngle of hamachi
<lordievader> Dus meerdere subnets aan elkaar knopen?
<wasted> denk je dat het mogelijk is op een wreedzame manier ?
<lordievader> Ik ken openvpn hier niet goed genoeg voor. Met ipsec (strongswan) is het te doen (heb het van de week nog gedaan), maar met ipsec is het niet makkelijk.
<lordievader> Denk niet dat het met openvpn makkelijker is.
<wasted> ipsec klint me wel bekender in de oren
<wasted> so far so good... ip range 192.168.x maar mijne nest knalt offline
<wasted> 'k peis da mijne bouncer mij online blijft houden op irc
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-24
<PeterScholtens[m> Weet iemand of de steunpuntenkaart nog up-to-date is? https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/steunpunten/
<PeterScholtens[m> De copyright die op de webpage genoemd is van 2010, vandaar mijn vraag.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-25
<JanC> PeterScholtens[m: copyright is waarschijnlijk van de laatste aanpassing v/d software of zo
<JanC> PeterScholtens[m: kan natuurlijk wel zijn dat niet iedereen op de kaart zijn adres/status altijd aanpast als die veranderen
<PeterScholtens[m> JanC: dat vermoed ik. Het leek me een one-time initiatief dat ooit gestart was. Maar ik weet niet of ik beginnende linuxgebruikers daar heen zou wijzen. Kans dat ze gedelussioneerd denken dat niemand linux gebruikt lijkt me groot.
<PeterScholtens[m> (Gedesillusioneerd, ..)
<JanC> PeterScholtens[m: die kaart was meer bedoeld voor mensen die hulp zoeken voor dingen die ze zelf niet opgelost krijgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-26
<PeterScholtens[m> JanC: Ik denk dat de meer gevorderde gebruikers niet zo'n behoefte hebben aan hulp aan (of vlakbij) huis. Het leek me juist een alternatief voor studentaanhuis.nl (even zoeken op ubuntu of linux daar levert geen hit op) voor beginnende gebruikers.
<oerheks> meeste support aan huis vragen gebeuren via het forum o.a. https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=66921.0
<oerheks> en de main page https://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=42786.0
<PeterScholtens[m> Kleine scan op die laatste link: Niet meer actief zijn: steunpunt Almere-Buiten, Apeldoorn(2), IJmond, Middelburg, Terneuzen/Best, Westervoort.
<PeterScholtens[m> Niet bereikbaar zonder Google account: Almere-Haven.
<PeterScholtens[m> Wel bereikbaar, echter verkeerde weblink: Kollumerzwaag.
